# Humboldt's Growing Adventures! Up & Away!



## Humboldt (Oct 6, 2007)

*Since things are doing well with my CFL grow I decided to start a journal, rather than keep posting in the newbie section.*


*I'm a Total No0b! and I'm about two months in veg, I have six healthy plants (from bagseed) and a handful that I'm trying to nurse back to life (keep alive) I just found out today that I'm a proud father of a baby girl, that's one out of six so far, hoping for at least one more so I can get this show started, I plan to start the flowering cycle within a week.*

*I'm going to keep this as short as possible, what I'm going to do is only post pictures in the the next couple of threads or so .. updates up to now, I don't feel like writing details to each picture or experience and let's face it you don't want to be reading all day or night either, so if you have any questions, suggestions, comments or just want to hang out and see what I will be able to do using cfl's and with what I got.*

*I'm also keeping video updates, see following link,*

*http://www.bratcat.net/bratcat/pot/videos/humboldts_videos*


*Ok here we go, I'm going to cram as many pictures as I can in this thread, the ones that won't fit, I will start another thread shortly after this or keep you in suspense for another week, lmao j/k I plan to update frequently, so stick around.*
*First set of pictures,*

*




*

*




*


*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*











* 
*To Be Continued!*

*If you have any questions, suggestions, comments please post away the more the merrier.*


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 6, 2007)

*More Pictures!*


*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*To Be Continued!*

*I should be able to post the rest in one more thread.*


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 6, 2007)

*Ok this should be the end of the pictures for now,*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*Ok that's the end of the road for now, any questions, comments, suggestions are very welcome.*

*More Updates to come!*


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 6, 2007)

*HOOAH!! I got another bitch, two out of six hoping to get at least one more, then I can start cloning/flowering, the funny thing is she's my youngest/smallest and not as healthy as the other girl or suspected males but yet she's growing hair like a Hippie on Reggae On The River, any ideas as to why she's maturing faster then the older and healthier ones? *


**


**


*I'm soo freaking happy, just about time to start cloning and flowering, that's where all the fun comes in and most of the worries leave, however Iv'e never cloned before therefore I'm a bit nervous but I'm going to practice on the males before hand.*

*HOOAH!!*


----------



## Drizzle (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats! Good luck with them secse ladies.


----------



## RASCALONE (Oct 6, 2007)

kinda tight for cfl's humboldt,im using them to veg right now and im happy with them thus far and im feeling better about it now that ive seen yours,im moving them to a 400w hps for flower.looking nice humboldt.........ras


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 7, 2007)

*Thanks guys, *

*I forgot to post some pictures of the rest of my plants (see attachments) I now have 18 plants total, I germinated too many seeds without having enough lighting and proper potting containers witch led to root bound, also I over watered them at first not really knowing what I was doing but I'm getting a better idea when to water, I had to put the best looking plants in the bigger buckets and the rest are in my ghetto nursery that desperately needs to be redone, however the plants are making a dramatic turn for better. *

*Since the plants in my nursery went through a lot, they are stretched and stunted, I was thinking of cloning a few branches of my healthy girls and if they actually start growing I'll ditch the twelve in my nursery to make room for definite girls.*

*Note: I will be practicing cloning on the males, phew!*

*How does that sound any better ideas, does anybody want some stretched and stunted plants? lmao*

*Please do not say I over watered as I just watered before taking the pictures.*


----------



## skunkwizard (Oct 7, 2007)

Any flowers showing up yet?


----------



## LoganSmith (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok Humboldt,
I just got do reading your thread and J. u asked a ? about the different types of light and I don't think you got an answer. From what I have read the daylight cfls are the best for vegging, and the soft white a few cool white are good for flow. I was able to get a daylight 65/500w flood system for $9 at costco. It came with the bulb and houseing w/a plastic lid which helps with heat. The box says it has like 6300lum, but when I look up the Man. on line they say it put off 9000 lum. humm its 420 be right back. Ok thats better. always good to think with a clear head. 
I saw the little yellow/brown spots, they don't look like much. mabe a little nut burn in that area. But your plants look good. what r u using to test you ph? that could be the issue aswell. 
Take a look at My J. I have added a lot more pics. they have now been flow for 10 days and you can see the little buds poping up. 
GLG
Logan.


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 7, 2007)

*Nah no flowers only pre and some pussy hairs and I'm pretty sure some balls, I'm really in no big hurry now that everything is going well, I now want to sex them before I start flowering also I want them to get as big as possible.*

*Originally I started with 17, I had hopes to get at least six girls from that, well to make a longer story shorter, I screwed up in the begging (left me with six decent plants) then my hopes were to get at least 3 girls out of the six, after seeing more male figures I then crossed my fingers for at least one girl, I want to be able to clone as I have no more seeds, so far I'm lucky to have two girls, the rest are looking male but I'm still going to give them a lil longer, I should be starting the flowering process by this weekend .. Cross my fingers .. my plants are getting big, have a look, the three last images are of course my sweet hearts!*


*All Plants Male and Female,*

*




*

*




*

*




*


*My Baby Girls,*

*




*

*




*

*




*


*



Ok Humboldt,

Click to expand...

*


> *I just got do reading your thread and J. u asked a ? about the different types of light and I don't think you got an answer. From what I have read the daylight cfls are the best for vegging, and the soft white a few cool white are good for flow. I was able to get a daylight 65/500w flood system for $9 at costco. It came with the bulb and houseing w/a plastic lid which helps with heat. The box says it has like 6300lum, but when I look up the Man. on line they say it put off 9000 lum. humm its 420 be right back. Ok thats better. always good to think with a clear head. *
> *I saw the little yellow/brown spots, they don't look like much. mabe a little nut burn in that area. But your plants look good. what r u using to test you ph? that could be the issue aswell. *
> *Take a look at My J. I have added a lot more pics. they have now been flow for 10 days and you can see the little buds poping up. *
> *GLG*
> *Logan. *


*Yeah I know I ask a lot of things that never get answered, I don't sweat it though, I've gottin a lot of help from these forums a lot of it is from the hours I've been spending in the facts as well as reading threads/journals, Rollitup has become my second home and I guess I can't expect to get every question answered but then again there comes some one as yourself that surprizes the hell out of me.*


*I've been using 26w cool whites this hole veg lol and since nobody answered my question until now, I just planned on adding some day lights come flowering just to make sure. I was thinking like every other socket and I hope them to be higher wattage, does that sound fair enough? however 9$ at costos (great deal) I was about to pay thirty 4 bucks for a similar light, how has it been working for ya? I have a **costco near me and for 30 more bucks I could probably create a pretty decent flowering light fixture, *

*Any ideas on how I could go about using two of those costco's lights and using my current fixture/lights?*

*Also I had already fingered out the yellowing spots issue, I was in fact over watering them, right now I have one five gallon bucket and six one gallon jugs filled with water at all times in my bathroom, with lids off of course and I used a strip out of a hot tub kit to test the ph, it's color coded it's so cool.*


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 8, 2007)

*Ok it looks like the remaining 4 are boys, please take a look at the the attachments and help me confirm this, I also added a picture of my ghetto water supply.*


----------



## LoganSmith (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey H.
Here are some pics of the light system that I was talking about.
I can't tell how well it works because I only used it for a few weeks. What I can tell you is that it is very bright for the bulb, I also like the fact that it has a cover over the light and that it is made for outside. I got two and plan to put them side by side and install them on a board that I can adjust up and down. Hope this helps. If you have any questions just ask.


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 8, 2007)

*Thanks Logan, yup those are exactly what I amost paid 34 bucks for, good thing I didn't, do you think they sell those at costco's all the time or is it one of those things they have once in awhile?*


*Ok guys I went ahead and cloned one of my male plants today, however this is just an experiment as I don't have any rock wool or rootone yet, I have four males to practice on lol*


*I got the idea from the following picture,*

*




*


*I'm trying one in straight water and the other with MG, I'm thinking the MG is going to kill it but who know's it just may do better than only water, I took after pics, check them out.*

*




*

*LOOKS LIKE GREEN SPIDERS LMAO!!*

*




*

*




*

*One question, being that the clones are in water, would it still be a good idea to keep the tops wet by spraying them once in awhile? *


----------



## LoganSmith (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey H.
I only have seen them for the past few months, but I was never really looking for them. you know what I mean? 
As for the clone? I know they like Humidity. I don't understand just putting them in water when they don't have roots to drink it, that is why you spray the leafs. I'm not that good at making clones, I have killed the past 12 clones. If you find out let me know.
GLG


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Rgr thanks Logan, I was informed of the same thing in another thread, so I fixed my clones up a bit I also topped and cloning it, check them out.*


----------



## LoganSmith (Oct 9, 2007)

Its hard to tell what they look like, but they don't look dead. Thats a good thing. Are you sure that they are males? Off that, I was just looking at one of my plants up close and I think one might be a herm. mabe from stress or heat. I don't know if it is but one side of the nod has a hair and the other side has a little round something. I will take a pic later. The both are flow. and were clones(female). I think I rather it be a herm. so I can get some good seeds from the plants. 12 days in flow and I can all ready smell them. It would cool if you send a scratch and sniff pic. Talk to later.
GLG


----------



## PartyOf5 (Oct 10, 2007)

hello humboldt,
nice grow, i am jealous. do you mind answering a couple questions? thought you had to put plant into flowering stage for about a week before telling sex? i like you want to clone and not waste time cloning males. from reading yur post it seems you left your plants in veg till they showed pre-flowers. how long did that take? also how tall are your plants?


----------



## closet.cult (Oct 10, 2007)

damn those girls are bushing out with those cfls. good job. cant wait to see what they look like flowering.


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 10, 2007)

*Thanks for the comments guys, I can't wait for the flowering either, I'm still shooting to start this weekend, if everything goes well.*


*party5 I don't know the exact date but it's been just over two months also I'm not completely sure about a couple of the male plants but I will let them veg/ longer in a separate room, speaking of I just removed the males and put them in the veg/clone room, they where cramping up my girls, needed to give them a breather, I had too many plants in that little space and not enough fresh are/oxygen for them all and the clones seem to be doing well check them out.*


*The clones, *


*




*


*They seem to be staying alive and the one in the green somewhat clear cup seems to be doing something as far as rooting, the tip of the stem where I cut/slices they are starting to spread apart and looks like something starting to come out, it's kind of hard to see and I'm afraid to open the others to look at them, I will just keep them going and if the one that I can see if roots actually take off then I will check the other as long as they continue to look healthy *



*Newly arranged grow rooms, First my girls and some stretched and stunted plants and I still need to get something to lift them closer to the lights, I was thinking small square hollow bricks that I can stack accordingly.*


*




*

*




*

*




*


*Males and clones,*

*




*

*




*


*It's been pretty stressful keeping these plants alive with what little I know and with what I've been working with, it's been fun though and if I make it through this round the next should be much easier.*


----------



## Ribbet29 (Oct 10, 2007)

lookin really good man, are you changing the clone water at all? I hear it really helps
to change it daily, but i've never done it that way so who knows


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 10, 2007)

*



Are you sure that they are males? Off that, I was just looking at one of my plants up close and I think one might be a herm. mabe from stress or heat. I don't know if it is but one side of the nod has a hair and the other side has a little round something. I will take a pic later. The both are flow. and were clones(female). I think I rather it be a herm. so I can get some good seeds from the plants

Click to expand...

**I'm pretty sure of two, still waiting for the other two and at this point I wouldn't mind a herm, more seeds would be cool.*

*Ribbet, I haven't changed the water because I'm afraid to expose the roots to the air, I don't know what will happen if I do, do you think it would be safe to lift the clone out the water to change it?*


----------



## LoganSmith (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey,
Air is ok, its just light that you have to worry about. Thats why you able to lift the hum. lid and spray it when it is needed. I have read that some domes have like a one inch sq. hole on the top that you can open and close when you want to. You might want to let fresh air in once a day. but don't quote me on it. Did you find that 500w light that I was talking about?
Logan-


----------



## Ribbet29 (Oct 10, 2007)

I really dont think it would hurt to expose it for a few seconds, but if your worried about it just pour fresh water into the cup over the sink, causing the old water to overflow. I mean it is an experiment right whats the worst you can do? kill your males? 

I've never done it with pot but I've done it a million times with house plants, they seem to do better with fresh water. good luck


----------



## #420 (Oct 10, 2007)

* a my seeds are rooting now should i on the light after the napkin part. i'ved put them in their pot already*


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 11, 2007)

*



I have read that some domes have like a one inch sq. hole on the top that you can open and close when you want to. You might want to let fresh air in once a day.

Click to expand...

**I have the dome lifted it's getting constant fresh air, I was thinking of adding air with a pulsar pump by placing the tube underneath the dome but they seem to be doing fine without it, also I haven't been to costco's yet, I may have to make do with what I've got.*

*



I mean it is an experiment right whats the worst you can do? kill your males?

Click to expand...

* 
*Good point, but at the same time I want this to work therefore I do not want to kill them, I did get some rootone thinking about doing a couple from my girls, how many clones you think I could get off one plant at a time, do you think I could get away with two per plant?*

*420 it's ok to put them under lights now, however some people wait until they pop from the soil.*

*Thanks guys for your help and opinions!*


----------



## LoganSmith (Oct 11, 2007)

with out any problems, you might want to go for four. I took 7 and my plant and it was smaller then yours. How old are they now. You might want to read up on it because yours started from seeds, mine started as clones, so that might make a difference. 

Remember not all will turn out. Keep tring with the males and when you start to see them to root and you feel ok about it them go to the girls.
GLG


----------



## PartyOf5 (Oct 11, 2007)

i will be following you closely, you are about a month farther along than me.


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 11, 2007)

*Thanks, my plants are little over two months, I'm pretty sure it's safe enough to clone, I was unclear on how many clippings I could safely take off a single plant, I think I will take two from each plant as I'm limited space, I basicaly want a mother and two more girls for the next round, I'm now thinking of doing two plants at a time, Keep at least one mother and figure a good rotation schedule that I can deal with. *

*Any ideas on a rotation schedule? I heard about the sea of green, has anybody ever done that and how successful was it? I'm thinking maybe doing something like that, you're supposed to get so many oz every month or so, that would be too cool.*

*Update on the clones, the clone in the MG appears to be dying off as expected and the other two still seems to be doing ok, I'm thinking about doing the girls tonight or tomorrow.*

*As you can see the one on the left is dying but still have hope for the other two,*

*




*


*I still plan on starting the flowering process this weekened, because if I do screw up the girl clones I'm safe to take clipping two weeks into flowering.*

*Any ideas on a rotation would be appreciated, in the mean time I'm going to find that link I saw on the sea of green while back.*


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 12, 2007)

*Holy crap look how bushy this bitch is getting only two days later, I took her out to water today and didn't really notice how bushy she was until out of the room, good thing I re organized lol I may have to arrange it again real soon if she keeps growing like this. *




*Check it out, you can't even see the damn bucket,*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*What do ya think, is she going to get much taller or continue to bush out? I also found some info of the sea of green but they are all basically the same no tuts or anything and all are saying hydro, are you able to do the sea of green using soil?*


----------



## PartyOf5 (Oct 12, 2007)

damn those are nice looking plants. what strain are you growing? are you worried about them getting too tall?


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 13, 2007)

*Nah I'm more worried of them getting too bushy as I have more vertical room than horizontal and I don't know the strain as they are bagseed, I did smoke the weed that I got the seeds from and it was kkiller however it was old and didn't taste to good, so I'm excited to see what it actually turns out like.*


*I drove two hours today to get some fox farm products and some rock wool, my luck they only had grow big and no rock wool in stock, I went ahead and grabbed the grow big as it's supposed to be excellent for vegging, I may take that drive again to get some tiger bloom or I may have to use what ever I can get my hands on, any recommendations for a good blooming solution I would be able to get at like lowes or home depot?*


*While I was out I picked up a bunch of small bricks at home depot (59 cents a piece) can't beat that. I needed them to raise the smaller pots/plants to the level of the rest, they are stretched enough due to lake of pots, lighting and room but they seem to be doing better.*

*Here are some updated pictures,*

*Now all the plants are about the same level,*

*




*


*These are the 59 cent bricks at home depot, perfect for lifting small pots,*

*




*

*This is the fox farm product I purchased, supposed to be excellent for vegging,*

*




*

*See following link, perhaps find some fox farm products near you,*

*http://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/buyfox.html*


*And these are some fly strips, good for all flying bastards, only buck 50 at home depot, *

*




*

*Note: If you use these strips you don't want to put them too close to the plants because they are extremely sticky and if it gets hold of your plant, you better be prepared to do some pruning..*

*All the inspiration and advise is much appreciated!*


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Oct 13, 2007)

Looking good - nice genetics on those plants man, short and bushy - I love that shit.

How long are you going to veg them? Some of them look like they might be ready to turn to 12/12 soon. Be prepared for the early flowering stretch 

If you are going to use Fox Farm, I would just go ahead and get the whole line up for all the way through flowering. TigerBloom, BigBloom, Open Seasame, and ChaChing... I don't think the BeastieBloom is necassary since it is barely used in the feeding schedule, maybe a get a small can of it if you can i guess..

GL - keep up the good work.


----------



## We1 (Oct 13, 2007)

those plants look good for the kind of floros you were using.
Must be cause you have 14 of um.
Switch um all to daylight for veg (white label)
those GE's are like 3 bucks each at wal-mart.
But then again I heard if you have like 86 incadecents and a shitload of bucks
for a electric bill, you can get good results.


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 13, 2007)

*Thanks but I don't think it's necessarily the genetics as most are taller and thinner but the one bitch is bushing like a mutha fuker, it's scaring me, I got all the seeds from the same bag so that leads me to believe they are all the same strain, however they don't look like it, hopefully I got that bag with somebodys collection of seeds and end up with multiple strains.*


*I plan to start flowering the two big girls this weekend, if not maybe the middle of next week, I'm thinking of keeping some of the smaller potted plants in there during flowering maybe get some short cola girls, I'm going to take some clippings from the girls before I do and hope to hell they take root.*

*



If you are going to use Fox Farm, I would just go ahead and get the whole line up for all the way through flowering. TigerBloom, BigBloom, Open Seasame, and ChaChing... I don't think the BeastieBloom is necassary since it is barely used in the feeding schedule, maybe a get a small can of it if you can i guess..

Click to expand...

**What do you think I am RICH!? lol wouldn't grow big and one of the other blooms be good enough?*

*BTW where have ya been? was wondering what happened to you!*


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Oct 13, 2007)

Just been busy, - the wifey gave me the go ahead to try and become a poker pro... been at the casinos a bunch and playing online poker alot too...

Have you seen my grow journal lately? I think I have caught up


----------



## PartyOf5 (Oct 13, 2007)

kinda lucky we have a worms way within an hour and half from me and there inventory is huge. one thing is think i shouldve done different is use grow big during veg but there is always next time. just checked my plants and 10 out of 13 are over 12" now in the 4th week of veg. i havnt used any nutes yet since im using ocean forest soil but next week i am going to start using open sesame for one week before going into flowering.


----------



## Serotonin (Oct 13, 2007)

I like your CFL lighting array. I'm going to try and fabricate something similar to that for veging and cloning in my totes. Plants look good!


----------



## gst1147 (Oct 14, 2007)

i grew some plants from bag seeds and they came from the same nug, but two completely diff plants, bc bag seed isnt always stabilized like seeds from seed banks, but the variety is nice. You can see what kind you like the most then clone it and get the same bud again or clone all the diff types and have that variety. Hows the cloning comming, might get a little better results if you blacked out the outside of those glasses as roots grow in the dark.


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 14, 2007)

*



those plants look good for the kind of floros you were using.

Click to expand...

*


> *Must be cause you have 14 of um.*
> *Switch um all to daylight for veg (white label)*
> *those GE's are like 3 bucks each at wal-mart.*
> *But then again I heard if you have like 86 incadecents and a shitload of bucks*
> *for a electric bill, you can get good results.*


 
*Yeah I was recently informed that I was using the wrong lighting, I was told the ones I'm using are good for flowering, do you think I should ad some daylight to the mix when I start to flower or keep the lights as they are?*



*



Have you seen my grow journal lately? I think I have caught up

Click to expand...

* 
*Yeah I'd say so, looking good I should of started my flowering sooner and now it looks like it's going to be more like the middle of next week before I can start, also I almost got enough for a 400w system, but I still want to continue this grow under cfl's, I would very much like to see what I'm able to get using them, I'm thinking about setting up my second closet into a veg, cloning and an hps budding chamber the, I'll post updates if that should happen. *

*



kinda lucky we have a worms way within an hour and half from me and there inventory is huge. one thing is think i shouldve done different is use grow big during veg but there is always next time. just checked my plants and 10 out of 13 are over 12" now in the 4th week of veg. i havnt used any nutes yet since im using ocean forest soil but next week i am going to start using open sesame for one week before going into flowering.

Click to expand...

* 
*12" they getting big, so you're going to start flowering in two weeks, also is sesame a foxfarm product? *


*



I like your CFL lighting array. I'm going to try and fabricate something similar to that for veging and cloning in my totes. Plants look good!

Click to expand...

**Thank you, please post your lighting setup when finished, I would like to see what you come up with.*

*



i grew some plants from bag seeds and they came from the same nug, but two completely diff plants, bc bag seed isnt always stabilized like seeds from seed banks, but the variety is nice. You can see what kind you like the most then clone it and get the same bud again or clone all the diff types and have that variety. Hows the cloning comming, might get a little better results if you blacked out the outside of those glasses as roots grow in the dark.

Click to expand...

* 
*Thanks for the input I can't wait to see what types of strains I come up with and for the cloning in the water it's taking way too long, I got some rootone and failed to get rock wool, so I'm thinking of ditching the male clones and trying a couple girls in dirt, I'll keep ya'll posted.*


*I soo want to start flowering tomorrow but I'm still trying to get my closet doors light/dark proof, I'm using a certain rod, a white sheet and got a roll of that gardening plastic I was thinking about sewing the black plastic to one side of the sheet and there's a gap above the curtain rod that beams light through, I was thinking tacking and or tape a strip of that plastic on the inside of the doors, this I think should work but would like some opinions.*

*Also I recently learned of emergency blankets that are light proof and shiny (would they work) If I can get a couple of them blankets that would be awesome, but I don't think they sell them locally in my area, does any body know if I can find them at like lowes or something, or is this more of a camping gear item? I would like to get a couple of these blankets but can not wait for shipping.*

*If I have to I guess I will use plan A at least until I can get it more light/dark proof, do you think this would interrupt the flowering process? *

*Here are some pictures of my situation,*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*If anybody has any good ideas to an inexpensive and easy way to make my type of closet doors light dark proof without damage to the doors would be appreciated.*


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 14, 2007)

*Well it looks like I'm not going to be flowering anytime soon, I'm still trying to make my closet light/dark proof and now I'm noticing strange bugs, they are like flying fleas or something, they appear to jump/hop or fly, please see image bellow.*

*




*

*I know it's not a very good picture, but an expert eye may be able to tell me what specie of bug this is, also what would be the best and safest route to rid of them? money is no object at this point when it comes to bugs, what is important is that what I purchase works and does not harm my plants.*

*I want to flower but I want things to be right before I do, I heard if the slightest of light seeps through while plants are in dark period that it will mess up the hole grow, I also heard that it's not good to use bug sprays etc. during flowering.*

*I went ahead and took five clippings from the two girls, two off the bushy bitch and three off the other, I used rootone and dirt for medium, I sure hope things went ok, here are a couple pictures,*

*




*

*The two underneath the pitchers are the male clones in water, I still want to see if they will take root.*

*




*

*Rootone scares me, read the damn bottle!*

*




*

*I'm not sure how good rootone is but I have heard that it works well, however I do not like the caution on the bottle it frightens me and made my job more difficult, also it's messy as hell to use, next time I think I will use a liquid solution and read the bottle/package better.*

*Oh does anybody know how long I should keep the dome on for clones in dirt, and should I continue spraying them twice a day?*

*Hope all goes well, wish me luck!*


----------



## PartyOf5 (Oct 15, 2007)

if you have a local company that prints vynil billboards see if the have any scrap you can use to keep light out of the closet. i went and got tons of it for a second room that i built. one side is black and the other side is flat white and it looks like it will work perfect. i will post a pic of it later so you can see what im talking about better. hope the cloning goes good for you since im right behind you(lol).


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 15, 2007)

*Thanks party I'd love to see some pictures of that stuff, also how much did it cost you or was it free as it was scraps?*


*My clones are looking healthy but are doing some crazy stuff, they are bending, twisting and laying down, is this normal or are they dying? I cut up straws to try and lift them up out of the dirt.*



*




*



*Anything on this would be appreciated!*


----------



## PartyOf5 (Oct 15, 2007)

are those female clones or the males? the vynil was free it was scraps they had left over from a job.


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 16, 2007)

*Yeah these are the girls, the boys are in the back under the pitchers seen in the above image, that vinyl shit looks like it will do the job, send me some lol I don't think we have a company such as that near me but I'm going to check it out. *


*Can anybody advise me on these clones, is it normal for them to bend and lay down like that also how often should I spray and should I keep the soil wet at all times or should I let it dry out some before adding anymore water? Oh and when is a good time to ace the dome?*


*Please all the advise on cloning in soil is greatly needed!*


----------



## PartyOf5 (Oct 16, 2007)

i am going to try my first set of clones this saturday. if these fail i will still have a couple weeks to try again and again and again!!! i am going to clone every plant even though i dont know sex yet. ill just mark cup with what plant bucket they came from. if the clones live i will throw away whatever clones come from male plants. the one thing im not sure about is the lighting, i've read not to use cfl's only indirect sunlight and then i've read people putting them under flouresent light. this is confusing(BANG).


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 16, 2007)

*Good luck on the cloning, mine seem to be still healthy although weird looking, as for light they say cfl's and flo's are ok as long as they are far away, im using both.*


*GOOD NEWS, I got a couple more girls from the smaller stunted batch, I will be transpanting them in the bigger pots tonight.*

*




*


*




*


*Sorry I'm in a rush nedd to go like now I will be posting more tonight.*


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 16, 2007)

*HOOAH! I found another girl hidden in the back, as of now I have five girls and there's still nine more small plants waiting to be sexed. I replanted the two girls into the bigger buckets and for the other girl I'm going to keep in the small containers along with what ever else that turns female, I want to use the remaining two bigger buckets for two of my clones, that is if they root.*


*Another girl, I'm soo excited!*

*




*

*




*

*




*


*Before Transplant,*

*




*

*Dead Males,*

*




*

*Private Parts,*

*




*

*Male Roots,*

*




*

*After Transplant, look at my little twins,*

*




*

*I still need some opinions/advise on my clones, I would like to know if the bending and twisting is normal, also how long should I use the dome for and should I keep the soil wet or let it dry out some?*


----------



## cali-high (Oct 16, 2007)

well on average you keep em under the dome for 5 days at a 100% humidity then you slowely start giving more air and less you humidity.


basically take off the dome after 5 days.


also check out my soon to be grow after seeds germ https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/29538-cali-highs-grow-journal.html


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Oct 16, 2007)

Are you sure this is your first time?!?!??! You definately have a green thumb, looks like you going to have a heck of a yield...

Kepp it going and good luck, PLEEEEASE keep us post!!!


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 16, 2007)

*Thanks cali for the info, yes this is my first real attempt, thanks for the comments, I grew one very small plant outdoors a couple years ago, only one seed and was lucky that it turned out female, I had know idea until way after the flowering stage, since this grow I'm pretty confident that I'm now able to tell sex.*

*I went out and got this cheap moister meter for like 6 bucks and it works well however when I poke it in the soil I hear popping sounds, Im assuming it's the roots, I told my mom that this couldn't be good for the plants and mom seems to think I need to keep it in the soil the hole time, if that's the case this could get expensive, I was under the impression that you poke the probe in the soil each time for each plant.*

*




*

*Has anybody ever used one of these devices and could you tell me how to properly use it, I can't find anywhere on the package that it's for a single plant.*


*Yes of course I will keep ya'll posted, it's a journal isn't it? well kind of a journal*


----------



## gst1147 (Oct 16, 2007)

The meter is for multiple plants, just stick it in and read. The clones on the other hand, mine tend to bend/twist when they either have to much moister or not enough, you just have to get a feel for it. I leave the dome on for the first three days while misting the rockwool and the leaves each day, then prop it open more and more each day after that, once they are rooted then you can take it off bc they are ready to veg.


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 17, 2007)

*Thanks for the information, so I'm taking the meter won't harm my plants and the clones must be getting too much moister as I'm keeping the soil wet also spraying 2 - 3 times a day, should I let them dry out some?*

*I started the cloning process on the 13th, it's now 16th I lifted the dome a bit for more air on the 15th, will this be ok and since they are in dirt how will I know when they take root? I'm thinking taking the dome off completely on the 20th, or Not???*


----------



## PartyOf5 (Oct 17, 2007)

im kinda confused on the feeding part. i have ferti-lome(31-11-11) plant food that i am using now during veg. i also have the foxfarm soluble tri-pack to use during flowering stage. on the foxfarm feeding schedule it says to start using open sesame(5-45-19) for one week on 18/6 lighting schedule before switching to flowering 12/12 lighting. what im not sure about is am i still suppose to keep using the ferti-lome plant food during flowering with the foxfarm products?
FoxFarm Soil & Fertilizer Company----- tri pack 
http://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf---- feeding schedule, im using the right side chart for the solubles.


----------



## cali-high (Oct 17, 2007)

well usally you leave it in but i guess you can take it out.


when putting it in. try to find a spot where theyres no pressure on putting it in.like nothing pushing back......cause those are the roots and you dont wanna be breaking roots no i tell you...cause that could end in a bad way


----------



## wutter (Oct 17, 2007)

looking nice and bushy. hope those clones turn out to be healthy good luck on those. I'm looking forward to see how it buds. keep us updated


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 18, 2007)

*I'm sorry I don't know anything about fox farm feeding schedules, I recently learned of their products and could only find grow big, I was under the impression that each product was for certain parts of stages, I was told that grow big was for vegging but then again I was also told that grow big could be used for flower and veg.*


*My plan was to use the grow big for veg stage and tiger bloom for flowering, all these mixtures and shit is confusing, I'm not going all out this round, I'm just trying the basics, let's see if I can even finish with some kind of a yield this go round.*

*



im kinda confused on the feeding part. i have ferti-lome(31-11-11) plant food that i am using now during veg. i also have the foxfarm soluble tri-pack to use during flowering stage. on the foxfarm feeding schedule it says to start using open sesame(5-45-19) for one week on 18/6 lighting schedule before switching to flowering 12/12 lighting. what im not sure about is am i still suppose to keep using the ferti-lome plant food during flowering with the foxfarm products?

Click to expand...

*


> *FoxFarm Soil & Fertilizer Company**----- tri pack *
> *http://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf---- feeding schedule, im using the right side chart for the solubles.*


*Has anybody got an answer to party's question?*



*



well usally you leave it in but i guess you can take it out.

Click to expand...

**So I was misinformed? I've been sticking it in carefully and pulling it out (like he said she said) and going on to the next plant, now I'm scared, maybe it would be wise to invest in some more sticks one for each pot and leaving it there.*

*So far I have five girls, since I already have one meter and at 6 bucks a piece that would only be like 25 bucks, I'd say that's not a bad investment for piece of mind, by the time I'm able to tell sex to the reamaing nine, I should have enough money to get a few more.*


*Thanks wutter for stopping by, I hope these clones root too, at least one would be nice for starters, I can always take more I suppose, stick around as I'm going to be posting lots of updates, ups and downs.*


*It's almost time to start flowering, it's been almost 2 & 1/2 months, the two girls should be nice and ready, as for the rest I will keep in separate closet until I think they are ready to throw into the flowering chamber, I was hoping to be already flowering by now but it just didn't work out that way.*


*Update on my first two girls, the burnt one I think is recovering nicely.*

*




*


*




*


*I'm really pleased how she is doing, kind of bushy and taking up space but shes my best plant, if I take anymore clones it will be from her.*

*




*


*




*


*Thanks guys for all your help and support, I do appreciate it!*


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 18, 2007)

*Can anybody tell me what this light/reflector would be used for? I do know it's not hps or anything, I'm curious because it looks like the previous owner had it rigged up like they had a plant under it.*

*




*

*I was thinking about replacing that bulb with one of those 150w cfl for like 20 bucks, do you think this would work to veg two mothers, or could I get away with less watts?*


----------



## LoganSmith (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey, the Most.tester is used by placing it in the soil. Thats it. It gives a reading from like 1-4. You don't need to buy more of the same tool. The easy way of telling if your plants are dry is by there weight. If the plant is heavy don't water, if it is super light then water. Easy is alway good
GLG


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 19, 2007)

*Cool thanks, I've been probing them and they seem to be doing ok, also the wieght of the buckets definitely helps.*



*Ok I'm just about ready to start flowering, I did a darkness test to see how dark it gets in the closet with lights out, I put my camera in with the plants on video mode closed the closet up and turned out the lights, it gets pitch black so I'm thinking it will now be ok to start flowering.*


*Check it out dark as dark can be, click on the following link and play the 5th video .. #5 Darkness test.*

*http://bratcat.net/bratcat/pot/videos/humboldts_videos.html*

*Let me know what you think, is it dark enough in the grow room to start the flowering process? if so I'm starting tomorrow.*

*Please Advise!*


----------



## PartyOf5 (Oct 19, 2007)

i put mine into flowering today.


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 19, 2007)

*AWESOME!! gotta keep a closer eye out on your journal, I should start flowering in the next day or two, did you check out the darkness test video on my video page? looks to me that it's dark enough to start flowering, what do you think?*

*http://bratcat.net/bratcat/pot/videos/humboldts_videos.html*


*I'm soo excited the flowering stage is the best part, and we are going to be flowering around the same time, this could be interesting between you and I party.*


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 19, 2007)

*Ok I went ahead and put three of my girls into flowering tonight, 12/12 .. lights on - 4:00pm .. lights off - 4:00am.*

*approx. 2 1/2 month veg time. *

*Day #1 flowering, lights should be going off at 4:00am this morning and the cycle begins, I'm soo excited! .. I just can't hide it...*

*Here are some pics of the timer and the plants as they are now, I will be posting pictures left and right from here on.*


*Nice little digital timer, not bad for 18 bucks, mounted with two 50cent hooks.*


*




*

*I added a short video to my videos of the flowering room, can check it out at the following link,*

*http://bratcat.net/bratcat/pot/videos/humboldts_videos.html*


*




*


*Ghetto flower room, used white bed sheet 1.00$ Garden plastic 5.00$, Used 90" by 90" of it and have lots left over, will come handy for several other projects.*


*




*

*




*


*My three girls,*

*




*


*I soo can't wait til christmas, by flowering now I'm thinking I should have something to harvest come xmas.*


*




*



*To Be Continued!*


----------



## wutter (Oct 20, 2007)

haha nice pics. if its still budding around christmas would be nice to see a pic with the lights on it with the buds.


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 21, 2007)

*



haha nice pics. if its still budding around christmas would be nice to see a pic with the lights on it with the buds.

Click to expand...

**That's the plan, You said it the key word is IF' and I hope they bud well, also I'm going to put some kind of a ganja fairy or a garden gnome on top cola. *



*Day #2 flowering lights on,*

*4:00pm today when the lights came on I went to check the temperature/humidity, the temp was 59 f and humidity was 75, any ideas how I can get my temps up while the lights are out? as for the humidity I'm thinking is still ok, I believe as long as I don't let it get past 80, I also had the fan turned off in fear that it would make the temp drop even more, I heard to leave the fan on even when lights are out, I have no problem with that only if I can get my temp up.*

*I've been seeing lots of plants that where either topped or fimmed (too cool) so I went ahead and performed a topping and a fim on the two girls that are still in veg, my first attempted for both, I think I topped the slightly larger girl a little higher than normal because I basically want the two plants around the same height, from what I've heard by topping you should end up with two colas and for a fimming you should end up with two or more, typically four I believe.*

*Pics of aftermath, *

*




*

*It's hard to see but see the three circles, that's some clear syrupy liquid oozing out, pretty cool looking in person. *

*




*

*Topped plant,*

*




*

*Fimmed plant,*

*




*

*I seriously could use some suggestions of possibilities to get my temps up during lights out.*

*Please Advise!*


----------



## LoveIt (Oct 21, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *I seriously could use some suggestions of possibilities to get my temps up during lights out.*


i'm not sure what you could do, but in my grow room, my dehumidifier is not on the timer, so it turns on and off throughout the night, and that generates some heat in the space, so i think that's what's keeping my room comfortable for the girls at night...

dude, love the christmas lights on your pot shrub... i wonder how many lumens they put out lol


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Oct 21, 2007)

You some great-looking daughters, buddy. I'm not sure what will work in terms of getting that temp up, though.


----------



## mr.x007 (Oct 21, 2007)

I noticed back on page 4 or 5 ur stems have a purple color to them ive learned from the urban grower that if stems and when pistils are purp the temps are to low or its a nute defc. it happend to me my first outdoor grow and it was from the frosty nights. no big deal tho its just the plants way of saying its cold. try putting a heating pad in there at night you know the ones that we use on leg pains and stuff like that i dont think there very expensive mabey 10$? looks awesome tho vary nice plants GL!!


----------



## PartyOf5 (Oct 21, 2007)

i am interested also to see the comparison between us during flowering. i started mine friday morning going 12/12. im just waiting on mine to start showing sex so i can start cloning. im going to post pics today, so check it out.


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 22, 2007)

*I visited your journal and damn man you're kicking ass, it will be cool to keep track of each others journals being we started flowering on the same day and you're using hps, it will be interesting to see the diferences.*

*



I noticed back on page 4 or 5 ur stems have a purple color to them ive learned from the urban grower that if stems and when pistils are purp the temps are to low or its a nute defc 

Click to expand...

**Yeah I heard but I'm having problems getting my temp up during lights out, thanks for the advise on the heating pad, I think I have one laying around although I'm thinking I will need more than one to heat my closet.*



> *i'm not sure what you could do, but in my grow room, my dehumidifier is not on the timer, so it turns on and off throughout the night, and that generates some heat in the space, so i think that's what's keeping my room comfortable for the girls at night...*
> 
> *dude, love the christmas lights on your pot shrub... i wonder how many lumens they put out lol *


*Thanks LoveIt, That's too funny, how many lumens .. What exactly is a dehumidifier, what are you using it for? my brother has an ionic pro I could get my hands on, is that a dehumidifier?*



*Day #3 Flowering,*

*Being that my grow is in my bedroom closet and to try to heat my closet while the lights are off I tried keeping my room over 80 degrees the hole time the lights were out (was unpleasant for me) and when the lights came on I checked the temp it was still at 60, I have it closed up so tight that it wont let heat in.*

*I have an idea and it sounds like a good one but need advise, we have this digital heater that is programable to set the temp, we use it in the shop where we keep the boat so that we don't have to pay to get it weatherized, keeping the temp above freezing level is much cheaper.*


*The idea,*

*What if I take that heater, set the temp at around 70 degrees and have it facing opposit the plants, it will then only turn on when the temp drops bellow the setting, (shouldn't be very often) also I would have a fan running at all times pointed directly at the plants because air is unable to enter or exit, last thing I want to do is suffocate them. *

*How does that sound, think this would work? I could use all the advise I can get because I don't know how long my plants are going to take 60 and under temps, how low can the temps be before damaging plants?*


*Please Advise!*


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Oct 22, 2007)

Placing the heating pads directly underneath the planters might heat them up sufficiently, but it could overheat them or not do anything. You'll probably just have to try it. The space heater with a temp setting sounds like it could work. Basically what it will do is blast heat into the grow room until it's internal thermometer reads whatever temp you set it for. If you keep that closet closed and set that heater to about 72ish you should be fine. I would just break down and use the space heater because the heating pad seems a bit sketchy.

An ionic breeze won't do a very good job at dehumidifying the air. Those things are only meant to purify and circulate the air. Basically it's a fan with a filter. If you use that your plants will have clean air to breathe, but the air will still be humid. If you need to buy a dehumidifier they can go for as cheap as ~$100.


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 23, 2007)

*Thanks for the information dumpster, I think I might try the digital heater as soon as am able to replace the one in the shop.*


*Day #4 flowering,*

*Not much difference except one of my girls is starting to appear herm and is not looking well (only getting worse) I'm thinking I may have to remove her/him in case it is some kind of a disease, I haven't started feeding them any nutes yet and I don't believe I'm over watering as I'm using a moister meter and the other two plants seem healthy, however I did notice some roots poking out the bottom drainage holes, could that be causing this? I don't know what it could be other than that or a disease.*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*


*What do you think, should I dump it and replace her with a healthy girl or should I let it go a bit longer?*


*Here she is, the bushy healthy chick, I'm loving her!*

*




*



*As for my problem keeping my closet temp up, I kept the heat in my room above 80 again but this time when I went to say good night to my girls I lifted some of the plastic in the corner where if light were to shine through it wouldn't reach my plants, it worked for the most part, when the lights came on I checked the temp and it was five degrees higher, making it 65 degrees.*

*Could I get away with it being 65 f during lights off until I can get the digital heater? I'm so baking having to keep the temps up in my room, I feel like it's still mid summer, so hopefully it wont be but a couple more days. *


*Advise is quite welcome and is much appreciated!*


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 23, 2007)

*Day #5 flowering,*


*Well I did another light test with the curtain lifted and it showed light appearing through, slight bit of light but light nontheless, so last night I had to close the curtains tight and placed a heater toward the closet doors, today when the lights turned on I checked the temp, it was 70 and the humidity 70, HOOAH! I'm thinking that's about right, what do you all think? *


*Even though the temp/hum is about right I'm still thinking about putting in a digital heater but hoping for more advise, I can't keep heating my room just to keep the closets temps up, It's not so much the electricity bill, its just so damn miserable being over 80 degrees all the time. *


*Ok here are a few updated pics, I still can't take a picture worth a crap but I hope you will get the jest of it, in the top cola section there's not much going on, however in the side branches there's some action, is this normal for the side branches to develop sooner? sounds logical as they are before the main cola.*


*I'm noticing since the temps were up during lights out that the stems/branches are a lot less purple*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*I can't wait for about another week they should really be forming by then, this is soo fun, was kinda frightening to put them into flowering at first but they seem to be doing well and now it's pure excitement.*


*There she is looking happy under the lights, *

*




*

*I want to gently kiss her neck, tell her I love her and fondle her all over. (smell the perfume, its smelling good)*


*Comments Please, Advise and Opinions are good too!*


----------



## LoveIt (Oct 23, 2007)

can't wait to see that bush in another 6 weeks... she'll be a monster by then! are you _sure_ you didn't cram like three plants into that bucket? lol, jk

you asked what a dehumidifier was... i laughed, but then i thought "hmmm, i guess they don't really use those things in humboldt" lol
it's just an appliance that people put in damp areas, like basements on the east coast, to reduce the humidity, fills up with water, condensed right out of the air, then you dump it and start over. it's a necessity over here!

about your brother's ionizer thing, i just picked up an ionizer at goodwill for cheap to use as an experiment... it doesn't dehumidify, but it is supposed to help scrub odors out of the air... haven't hooked it up yet to see if it really works as well as i need it to, but i am going to plug it in just outside of my grow room door to see if it keeps the smell of 6 week old buds under control- the smell isn't too too bad just yet, but it is _definitely_ starting to increase, and from everything i have read, it's probably gonna get pretty skunky by the end


----------



## PartyOf5 (Oct 23, 2007)

looking good.


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 24, 2007)

*Lol I know huh, thanks for the comments, she was the runt of the litter but as soon as I put her in the 3 gallon bucket and fed her some MG she started growing mad, I was feeding the stunted smaller plants MG to try and get the plants around the same height but No... she wanted to grow out not up.*

*Iv'e never had to use a dehumidifier before, but come to think of it I think my sister has one in her house, I think because of the fireplace and wood stove, I'm not sure but it's like what you described, ad water then it blows out air.*

*I'm not real concern with the odor as I don't have anything to hide and I enjoy the smell (stronger the better) but let us know how that ionizer works for smell, people are always asking.*

*What is a GOODWILL, where can I find one, is that like a costcos or sams club?*


*Thanks party for the comment and stopping by.*


*An Update for you all,*


*I just got done euthanizing two more males, these guys were just sitting in my room under normal circumstances for over a week with very little water and they are looking better than a couple of me girls. Strange, maybe I should set a couple girls out in me room.*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*I tried to capture some shots of the early male private parts, for the future newbie, they didn't turn out that great but hope they can help.*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*For those of you who like stories,*

*Since I have been doing research here on this site I've noticed tons of questions about male plants and what they can be good for, I would normally agree .. Good For Nothing! but they say that you can make tea or ganja butter, so I said what the heck but I had this idea to just take all the preflowers roll em up and smoke them, I did just that.*

*These male flowers have a decent high when smoked, surprised the shit out of me, I've smoked males before and barley received a head change but I smoke a hole joint of these male preflowers and got more high then some female shake that I have. It's funny though, It was a good feeling smoking something that I actually grew even though it was an immature male. *

*I CAN'T WAIT UNTIL I'M ABLE TO DO THAT WITH THE GIRLS!!!*


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Oct 24, 2007)

They're starting to look nice. Cant' wait to see how big the harvest is.

And to answer your question: Goodwill is a not-for-profit thrift store that sells donated items at very low prices. They have a lot of locations, but I'm not sure if they have them up in Humboldt. I got a like-new bed from Goodwill for only $100 (mattress and box spring). They kick ass.


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 24, 2007)

*O I C, like a salvation army, I think they are nonprofit organization as well or at least a percentage of it goes to donations.*


*Thanks for the info and stopping by.*


*I need to go out for the day and won't be home to check the temps when lights come on at 4:00pm, Bummer, however I should get what I need for heating and cloning, I need to get this cloning down as I have no more seeds, this is my only chance to get something going and all the clones that I've attempted are dying.*

*There are a lot of decent tuts out for cloning but not all have images and are full detailed as in how to prepare cloning trays/rock wool, peat pellets, or what to do after cloning, such as environment, conditions, domes, lights, temps etc., I need to find a full blown cloning tut with images.*

*If I can ever get this cloning down, I will create a full blown tut myself!*


*I'll post what supplies I end up with later tonight or tomorrow.*


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 24, 2007)

*Well shit I didn't make it to the hydro shop but I did make it to the dollar store and found some really useful small stacking crates, good for lifting individual plants, stacking shelves, household items etc. they also stack in two different positions.*



*




*


*I bought two cases of them 12 in each case, I would of gotten more if they had them, I'm going to keep checking back for more, they are just soo useful for a lot of things.*

*I will be heading for the hydro shop tomorrow around 11:00am to insure I make it there on time, I plan on getting everything needed for cloning, including tent/dome, I read somewhere that you can use floral foam for cloning, is this true? if so they have lots at the dollar store, I could possibly save a couple of bucks, what's the best, easy and for sure way to clone? Input needed by 11:00am tomorrow, highly unlikely but worth a shot.*

*This is the foam from the dollar store, will this work in replace of rock wool, or would I'd be better off with rock wool or peat plugs/pellets?*

*




*


*Please advise!*


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Oct 24, 2007)

I think those are used more for decor, they are too hard for roots to penitrate. They poke the flowers stem thru those and as you know the stem is very hard. I no expert but i dont think those would work for you...

Keep the update comming, your girls are beautiful.....


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Oct 25, 2007)

Yea, I don't know about that stuff, not sure it would work. Rockwool is super cheap at the hydro shop anyway.


----------



## totalzer01 (Oct 25, 2007)

def go with rockwool dude... for $10 you can have enough rockwool for a bunch of seeds or clones. Totally worth it.


looks like you're gonna have some nice little buds soon. nice job.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 25, 2007)

plants look good my friend. i dig the light setup. looks to be professional.


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 25, 2007)

*Thanks guys for the kind comments and the advise, I'm heading to the hydro shop like right now, I will get the rock wool, I tried rootone witch is a podwer, I don't care for it and I heard that liquid compuond is much better, so I'm going to look for something like that as well.*


*Also I found a beetle this morning, could anybody tell me what species and if it will harm my plants?*

*




*

*




*


*I will post updates of the supplies I get asap, oh thanks for the comment on the light setup, it's by far professional, it's actually pretty ghetto but hey seems to be working.*


*Again thanks guys!*


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't know if that beetle could hurt your plants or not, but kill it just to be safe. I'd rather keep my all-girl party as exclusive as possible than end up regretting letting one guest in.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 25, 2007)

i have a question bro, how do you put a link to your grow in your signature.


----------



## dontmetharound (Oct 25, 2007)

those r the bushiest( my new word thanks to u) plants ive ever seen. i like it. im curious to c what u yeild? and how they turn out. ive never tried cfl. im thinking about it. cause that will keep the bill down


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 25, 2007)

dontmetharound said:


> those r the bushiest( my new word thanks to u) plants ive ever seen. i like it. im curious to c what u yeild? and how they turn out. ive never tried cfl. im thinking about it. cause that will keep the bill down


i knew i forgot something in my post. u said it right "bushiest."


----------



## dontmetharound (Oct 25, 2007)

fuck there might even be a couple midgets in there. but u will never know


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 25, 2007)

That foam stuff is for silk flower arrangements, I get a 50 pack of rockwool for $7 locally or $11 on ebay shipped.Might have gotten the male/hermie from using the wrong color light during flower. The blue/white type light is supposed to increase feamle ratios.Those are some bushy plants though.


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 26, 2007)

*Thanks guys for all the kind words,*

*



I don't know if that beetle could hurt your plants or not, but kill it just to be safe. I'd rather keep my all-girl party as exclusive as possible than end up regretting letting one guest in.

Click to expand...

**Thanks for the input but I gently picked it up and placed him outside, I do not like killing things unless it's completely necessary.*

*



i have a question bro, how do you put a link to your grow in your signature.

Click to expand...

**Go to "My Rollitup" (your rollitup) top left - under forum logo/banner, find "**Edit Signature**" should be the first link in "Settings & Options" (left box) Click that link and place your link code in the box provided, then "Save Signature"*


*



those r the bushiest( my new word thanks to u) plants ive ever seen. i like it. im curious to c what u yeild? and how they turn out. ive never tried cfl. im thinking about it. cause that will keep the bill down dontmetharound

Click to expand...

**Thanks for the comments, you could save using cfl's but it would depend on how many you use and their wattage, I'm using over 300 watts of cfl's and if you are using a 400w that's not much difference, although you might use a bit of electricity cooling things down but still shouldn't be that big of deal, just think that most heaters at the lowest settings are like 1500w, a lot of your appliances in your house or apartment may take a lot more than 300 - 400 watts.*


*



That foam stuff is for silk flower arrangements, I get a 50 pack of rockwool for $7 locally or $11 on ebay shipped.Might have gotten the male/hermie from using the wrong color light during flower. The blue/white type light is supposed to increase feamle ratios.Those are some bushy plants though.

Click to expand...

**Yes I know what they are used for, however I read somewhere that you could clone using floral foam, I seen it on a website when I was searching for cloning techniques, thanks for mentioning the herm, good point, I'm going to be removing it soon and replacing it with one of the girls I topped, she should be ready soon, I topped her about a week ago.*

*This leads me to my update, I finely made it to a true blue hydro shop, my first time in one, I was like a kid in a candy shop, those hydro shops are a growers heaven, this place had everything that you could possibly need for growing and more! (bit expensive though)*


*Well I think I'm pretty much set for take two on cloning, although I have some pictures to post and a few questions before I get started.*

*Here we go,*

*Here is all of what I picked up today, *

*




*


*They didn't have any rock wool, in fact they were totally against it, said "that it wasn't biodegradable" they recommended rapid rooter as you'll see in the images, they claimed that it is easier to use then wool, they said that all I have to do is soak it once, take clippings dip in root jel, stick them in the rapid rooters and set dome, I don't need to spray or anything according to them.*


*Will the following be efficient to clone?*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*




*

*Complementary magazines, lmao I may learn hydro yet!*

*




*

*I mickey moused a light in a closet on the opposite end of my house, I want to use this closet as a cloning room but I don't know if it will work as is, by the images bellow, I would like to know if that room and lighting (1 20w) will be efficient for clones, will I need a fan and is that lighting far enough away from where the clones are going to be?*

*




*


*




*


*Here is an update of the old clone/veg room, check out the lil jungle in there,*

*




*


*




*


*Finely got some tiger bloom, HOOAH! should I start feeding the flowering girls this right away or should I wait longer, they have been flowering for one week.*

*




*

*Please advise me on this cloning attempt as it's probably my last chance! I won't have another one for awhile.*


----------



## wbinwv (Oct 26, 2007)

your grow looks very healthy, I hope mine turns out this well!


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Oct 26, 2007)

Hmm, I don't know a whole lot about hydro, so I can't say whether or not Rapid Rooter will work. The people who are crazy about "all-natural" products usually select the ones that really work well, so give that rapid rooter stuff a try.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 26, 2007)

looks like your on your way to clones.


----------



## LoganSmith (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey H.
Its been awhile. Your plants look good.
How many clones do you have right now? How many Mothers do you have now. Are they the same stand? 
I would keep one of the bigger plants for a Mother you havent' already. This will allow clones when you want them. Take the smaller one and place that in with the flower. The plants will grow quit big info the flower stage. 2 to 3 times biger- wow!!!
Any ways- For the clones, they don't need much light to start rooting so one cfl will do the trick. around 6-14 days and they will start rooting. You will want to take twice as much clones as you will need/want do to death/none rooting clones. ie- I just took 20 cutts from my mother but I will need only 10. After 14 days in vegg I will put them into flower.
Hay the shops are pricie but what you going to do? The stuff will last a long time. Make sure you don't dip the clone into the mix, take a bit out and use it and through the rest away. You don't want to contaminate the rest of the mix. And for the rooters, are those just the organic plugs? I use a Ready gro super plug-consist of a sponge like material made from comosted tree bark and organic indgredients. Is the same thing that you have? 
PM if you have any other questions? 
GLG


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 26, 2007)

whats up humboldt? thanks for the comment. took some of your advice on the pic size on the hosting site. those bushy plants are gonna be awesome in flower mode. holla at cha later.


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 27, 2007)

*Thanks masta and you're welcome, I noticed your images on your second page of your journal, at least I think it was your second page..lol. I visit a lot of journals!*

*



your grow looks very healthy, I hope mine turns out this well!

Click to expand...

**Thanks, do you have a journal, feel free to post a link, I love checking out other grows.*

*



Hey H.

Click to expand...

*


> *Its been awhile. Your plants look good.*
> *How many clones do you have right now? How many Mothers do you have now. Are they the same stand? *
> *I would keep one of the bigger plants for a Mother you havent' already. This will allow clones when you want them. Take the smaller one and place that in with the flower. The plants will grow quit big info the flower stage. 2 to 3 times biger- wow!!!*
> *Any ways- For the clones, they don't need much light to start rooting so one cfl will do the trick. around 6-14 days and they will start rooting. You will want to take twice as much clones as you will need/want do to death/none rooting clones. ie- I just took 20 cutts from my mother but I will need only 10. After 14 days in vegg I will put them into flower.*
> ...


 
*Thanks logan for the **information, very useful, I now have three girls in flowering and three girls in veg** .. that's right I found two more girls today and I repotted them into the bigger buckets, I now have six girls total and possibly two more on the way, I also found and killed four more boys witch you'll see in the following images.*


*Now that I have 6 girls and possibly two more on the way, I'm going to have to put the cloning on hold because I'm running out of room, although I may practice on another male in the mean time, I will be keeping at least two girls in **veg as mothers and for the flowering room, its getting crowded, mainly because of the bushy bitch, I removed the suspected herm witch turned out full blown male, good thing because it was my worst looking plant, I replaced it with the girl that I topped, now I have three healthy girls flowering, one big bushy bitch, a topped mediocre sl*t and a small c***nt.*


*I'm **soo excited, here are some pics for our pleasure, *

*Girl private parts,*


*




*

*




*

*These are are the three girls that are in veg,*

*




*



*This is the topped sl*t that I added to the flowering room,*


*




*

*




*

*




*


*By looking at the pictures, how many colas you think I will end up with?*


*Some more shots of the bushy bitch and one of her flowers, it's hard to see but she's actually starting to form,*

*




*

*




*

*




*


*These are the 3 girls and four unkown in veg,*


*




*

*Out of the four unkown I think there's two more girls, I can't wait to find out, I'm getting tired of dealing with boys.*

*Speaking of, Here are some shots of the boys I killed,*

*This is the suspected herm that turned out male plus a little guy,*

*




*


*Their private parts,*


*




*

*




*


*A couple more small males,*


*




*

*




*

*Their private parts,*


*




*

*




*


*Hopefully within a week or two I'll have some nice bud sights to show you, any advise on improvements in hopes in getting a better yield would be appreciated! Anything but adding an hps, I have that covered for next round flowering, I'd like to see what cfl's will do .. Oh when would be a good time to start the tiger bloomnutes, its been one week and a day - 8 days and the topped bitch is her 2nd day.*

*If you have a grow and journal going right now, please do post your link, thanks!*


----------



## LoganSmith (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey H.
For the Nuts you should have a chart that came with it. If not go to the web site. This will give you all the info that you need.
I hope you relize how big these will get. Mabe not as big sence you are using cfls but big. so I hope you have room for them. I have read so many threads about how the plants didn't have enough room at the end of the grow. I was just talking to someone that grows on a bigger level and how like one plant will grow to around 5 to 6 feet high and 2 to 3 feet wide. I never relized how much space they will need. 
Anyways keep up the good work
GLG


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Oct 27, 2007)

Can't wait until those little hairs turn into big, sticky buds. I'm also glad to see that sickly plant turned out to be a dude anyway.


----------



## tleaf jr. (Oct 27, 2007)

nice grow i cant believe it was done with cfls .mad props to you


----------



## majim420 (Oct 27, 2007)

gorgeus looking plants u have there bro, even the males look nice jejjejeje, one question i'm also using cfl's for flowering i have 4 plants how many u think would be enough for that? feel free to check my thread and drop in some advice heres the link

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/31610-first-time-growing-need-help.html

peace


----------



## Dr High (Oct 27, 2007)

How many baby girls so far hum?? there nice thicck and green! good work!


----------



## LoganSmith (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey H.
Here are my babys. Just a little love for you.
You need to know if you have been knotty of nice.....
around 30 days left.
HHHAAAA.....


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 27, 2007)

*Thanks guys for the support and all of the input, it's greatly appreciated!*

*



How many baby girls so far hum?? there nice thicck and green! good work!

Click to expand...

**Thanks for your comments, I have six girls and possibly two more on the way.*

*



one question i'm also using cfl's for flowering i have 4 plants how many u think would be enough for that? feel free to check my thread and drop in some advice heres the link

Click to expand...

**Thanks for your comments, I'm not sure as this is my first grow, I'm using 14 26w total for the hole grow, veg and flower, If I had to take a guess I would say at least 40w per plant, also that would probably depend on the girth.*

*I will definitely check out your journal, thanks for posting the link. *

*



Hey H.

Click to expand...

*


> *For the Nuts you should have a chart that came with it. If not go to the web site. This will give you all the info that you need.*
> *I hope you relize how big these will get. Mabe not as big sence you are using cfls but big. so I hope you have room for them. I have read so many threads about how the plants didn't have enough room at the end of the grow. I was just talking to someone that grows on a bigger level and how like one plant will grow to around 5 to 6 feet high and 2 to 3 feet wide. I never relized how much space they will need. *
> *Anyways keep up the good work*


*Thanks logan, I think I may hold off on the bloom for at least another three weeks, that will make a month flowering without bloom and the remaining month or so I'm going to ad the tiger bloom and molasses every other feeding, please correct me if this shall be a mistake. *

*From what I understand the size of the plant greatly depends on the size of your pots, also you can't exclude conditions, I haven't seen an outdoor plant in a five gallon bucket grow no bigger than 7 feet and that's outside, five of my plants are in three gallon buckets and they are growing girth more than anything.*

*I don't expect them to get over 5 feet so I'm thinking I have plenty of vertical space (approx. 6 feet) however I'm concerned about overall room as that bushy bitch is taking up a lot of ground space, It's funny looking down on her, you cant see the floor but when you bend down and look under her that's all you see .. is floor, I'll have to capture this on camera also I do have a tailgate net just incase they do grow too tall.*

*BTW! your babies are looking sweet! why didn't you tell me sooner how far along you are, I can't wait to see them in another month, keep up the great work!*


*Again thanks guys for all the positive feedback! I should be posting more pictures within the next few days.*


----------



## wbinwv (Oct 28, 2007)

humboldt is my CFL blood brother! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 28, 2007)

any clones yet humboldt?


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah, where da white women (read: clones) at?


----------



## majim420 (Oct 28, 2007)

thanks for the help, i currently have 2 65w a 2 40 some watts lamps, i gotta get some more


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 29, 2007)

*No problems majim, thanks for stopping by my pad, yeah more light the better, I don't think you can have too much light, I have like 360 something watts going in the one flowering room, I plan to flower with that to see what I end up with, I thought about adding a 40w in every other socket but with 40watters being like 10 bucks a piece, that would be like 70 bucks.*

*Iv'e** already spent too much on this cfl grow, If I would of had the patients I could of got everything I needed for a nice hps grow .. totaling all the money I spent thus far, my plants seem to be doing ok with what I got, I will be getting an hps system here shortly for the next go round flowering. *

*



humboldt is my CFL blood brother! Keep up the good work!!

Click to expand...

**Thanks for the good words and that would be more like CFL fiber optic brothers *

*



any clones yet humboldt?

Click to expand...

**No I'm putting that on hold because I'm starting to run out of room, I have three and two possible girls in veg to play with in the near future, although I may practice on the remaining males in the mean time.*

*As for the clones that I had already tried seemed to be dying, so last night I dug them up to see if I can find any signs of root growth, one out of three had a single root shoot, I hurried and stuck all three back in the dirt, gave em a bit of water and stuck them back in the room, now it's sit and wait. *

*



Yeah, where da white women (read: clones) at?

Click to expand...

**WTF**? Sorry I do not speak that language . lol . what are you trying to say?*

*



are those just the organic plugs? I use a Ready gro super plug-consist of a sponge like material made from comosted tree bark and organic indgredients. Is the same thing that you have?

Click to expand...

**Logan I'm sorry, I forgot to answer the above question, the starter/rooters look a lot like yours but all it says that it's made of the composted tree bark, no other ingredients, have you had good luck using them? it says to put about a half inch of water in trays to maintain moister, dip cutting in root jel, stick in rooter/plug and put on dome, sit and wait, sounds pretty easy eh.*



*Day #10 flowering! for bushy bitch and small c*nt Day #4 flowering! for mediocre sl*t*

*I'm soo happy right now bushy bitch and small c*nt are starteting to show there stuff, I'm seeing lots of lil tiny buttons growing everywhere, check them out.*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*By looking at the **pictures** above, do those flowers look about right for ten days, or should there be more to them, I'm pleased with what I'm seeing thus far.*

*It's going to be very interesting keeping track of the two different stages, also I've been noticing a difference each and everyday of flowering, I have to say it's **soo cool and can't wait to check them again tomorrow, expect lots more pics from here on out.*

*Please keeep the comments and advise coming, it helps with ones grow, thanks for everything and remember to post your links to your grow journals.*


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 29, 2007)

ahh yes i did read you were gonna practice on some males. i think i will get some cloning products soon.


----------



## Dr High (Oct 29, 2007)

Let the flowering begin! Good job.


----------



## majim420 (Oct 29, 2007)

they looking goergeus men keeo uo the good work really thinkinbg on experimenting on soil grow next time


----------



## PartyOf5 (Oct 29, 2007)

they look great.


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 29, 2007)

*Thanks for the comments guys, I appreciate that very much!*


*Day # 11 flowering for bushy bitch & small c*nt and their updates,*



*Some more shots of bushy bitch and small c*nt, they are filling out nice I believe, can you notice a difference from yesterday pics? I sure can specially from my eyes view, starting to smell pretty good too!*


*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*


*Some pics of small c*nt, looking nice except some browning pistols near bottom,*


*




*


*That's mediocre sl*t right behind small c*unt, shes only on day 5, shes not showing much yet.*


*




*

*




*

*




*


*This worries me as I do not know if it is normal for pistols to turn amber or brown this early in flowering, to me looks like their dying.*


*




*

*




*

*This is important that I get all the advise or opinions on the browning pistols, the only thing I can think of .. is maybe not enough light reaching in that spot.*

*Please Advise!*


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 29, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *Thanks for the comments guys, I appreciate that very much!*
> 
> 
> *Day # 11 flowering for bushy bitch & small c*nt and their updates,*
> ...


 i am no expert but i believe the proximity of the cfls to the plants has something to do with it. i was puzzled by the browning of new pistils in my own plant also. i have seen some other cfl growers with these same results. i also have new white pistils along with some brown or amber. i would like to hear some veterans thoughts on this also. as always humboldt the plants are looking awesome and happy. as an afterthought i see you said maybe these spots may be not getting enough light so i am wondering also.


----------



## wbinwv (Oct 30, 2007)

are you still using the "daylight" cfl's to flower with hum? I've read that it's good to switch to red, or mix them, but yours look great under the daylight cfl's


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 30, 2007)

*I was informed by an inside man that it's normal for pistols to brown and die off at varies stages, it scared me at first but the rest of the plant is doing Awesome, I can't believe how well they are doing,, maybe we will get an expert in here to tell us more about the browning of the pistols.*

*wbinwv, I'm using 26w softwhite, I was very confused (still am actually) on what lights to use, I was informed that I was using the bulbs that are better suited for flowering, so I said wtf the plants are doing well why not continue to use what I've got for the hole grow to see what I actually end up with .. If I can get a decent yield by using the same bulb for veg and flower I would save money by not having to buy different shades of bulbs, however I want to do at least one plant under different shades .. Stay Tuned!*

*




*

*



I don't expect them to get over 5 feet so I'm thinking I have plenty of vertical space (approx. 6 feet) however I'm concerned about overall room as that bushy bitch is taking up a lot of ground space, It's funny looking down on her, you cant see the floor but when you bend down and look under her that's all you see .. is floor, I'll have to capture this on camera also I do have a tailgate net just incase they do grow too tall.

Click to expand...

**Remember me stating this, well here's the pic,*

*




*

*She's taking up room for at least four decent sized plants but with all the damn branches that she has poking out of her looks like I'm gunna get quite a few cola like buds, so I hope that makes up for the space she's taking, it will definitely be interesting to see what she does.*



*Stay Tuned!*


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad to hear that there aren't any problems on the horizon.


----------



## PartyOf5 (Oct 30, 2007)

heres a link to the cfl's i use. plus this company has a 68w cfl also.
http://www.tcpi.com/PDF/1217_1002 Revision 289 Series SS.pdf
i have the 65k(daylight) bulbs to use during veg. maybe next grow you might try the 65k bulbs during veg. and then use the 31k bulbs during flowering. 
65k = mh lamp color
31-35k = hps color
since we started flowering at the same time i can post a couple pics of mine if you would like to see what stage im at.


----------



## wutter (Oct 30, 2007)

hey hum looking very green healthy and lush. Early in my plants life they turned brown to i wouldnt worry.. new ones pop out everyday. Keep it going im sure it will turn out to be some bad ass ganja


----------



## tech209 (Oct 30, 2007)

very good looking man shit is very green in deed keep up the good work and ill be kicking my feet up with popcorn in hand and enjoyn ur show


----------



## Dr High (Oct 30, 2007)

i remember when my girls first lifted their skirts. After a month farther into veg their pistils turned brown, nothing to worry about Nice Grow by the way! keep it going


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 30, 2007)

*Thanks guys for all the Love, it makes ones heart Warm & Fuzzy*

*Party thanks for that link, I saved the pdf file, that will definitely come handy, also feel free to post some updates to your grow, in fact I wish everybody would share their grows with me, journal links, images etc.*


*Dr High thanks for the words, you did very well on your grow, I can only hope that mine turns out half as good as yours, Nice work, keep on growing! *


*Stay Tuned .. More Updates On The Way!*


----------



## PartyOf5 (Oct 30, 2007)

i have 5 females out of 13 plants started. the plants now range anywhere between 30" to 36" tall. this friday will be 2 weeks into flowering. i know we started flowering very close in time.


----------



## F4t4LShot (Oct 30, 2007)

Actually you can get Daylight bulbs at walmart. They are in a blue pack and its says right on the front Daylight 6500k. Thats what you want to use for veg...those that you have there are either 2700k or 3100k cant remember. Those are used for flowering. I dont know that you could have done much better, but using the blue lights for vegging would have done better. Also, how is that little male that you covered with soil doing?


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 31, 2007)

*Damn party I can't believe how well your plants are growing, freakin hps (I gotta get one) it seems just yesterday they were lil bitty things in buckets and now you cant really see the buckets, good shit dude you are doing awesome, keep up the great work!*

*Thanks for the tip fatal, I suppose I should go grab a handful of them for my veg room, right now I'm using 8 - 20w softwhites, you think I should mix them up? like 4 daylights and 4 softwhites.*

*HOOAH!! I found another girl today, she's barely showing, just starting puberty, I started with 18 sprouts, currently have 7 girls, euthanized 8 boys and left with 3 unknowns, I'm thinking there is at least 1 more girl out of the 3 unknown, I've already exceeded my expectations of ending up wiht 6, I'm very pleased!*

*Here she is, I had trouble shooting her, so I circled the pubic hairs,*

*




*

*




*

*Here are some more pics of the bushy bitch, had to remove her today to install a vanity strip to help light the bottoms of the plants, so I decided to take a few more shots of her.*

*I'm thinking about taking a shot of her every couple days or so to show her progress step by step, see the branches fill out more and more, I've been seeing progress everyday now, it's soo exciting!*

*




*

*




*

*She's a jungle in there*

*




*

*




*

*When harvest is said and done, I'm thinking about collecting all the pics of the girls that I take throughout flowering and putting them in a flash to view the plants from beginning to end in an instant, I think that would be cool and if I decide to do so I will be sure to post it.*



*Check out the vanity strip I installed, as I was taking shots of all the empty space on the floor, I thought why not put lighting down there.*


*




*


*




*


*I have 2 more strips with 4 sockets and 1 with 5 sockets, I'm thinking about installing 1 on each side of the plants but I'm afraid to over load the circuit, for now I think I will keep the 1 there and rotate the plants every watering, like 2 -3 days or would it be wiser to rotate every other day (possibly every day)*

*What do you all think? I'd like to see your thoughts!*


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Oct 31, 2007)

I like the idea of lighting them with that vanity strip as well. It's also good to see another chick in the bunch.


----------



## PartyOf5 (Oct 31, 2007)

i use both mh/hps during veg and flowering. i am pleased with the results using the same hid lighting thru both stages. plants are 7 weeks old today with them being in flowering the last two weeks. i also turn my plants a quarter turn everyday while i water them.


----------



## Dr High (Oct 31, 2007)

hmm... dont leaves take the light from the top of their solar pannels?(leaves) id use the lights on top. tell me what you think. Peace


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Oct 31, 2007)

They do, but if nothing else this might shine some more light on the leaves that are covered up by the taller leaves.


----------



## Dr High (Oct 31, 2007)

but it hought they didnt take the light through the under part of the leaf... the way im thinking is putting it on top for more growth. but i would need some advice im not sure... Peace


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Oct 31, 2007)

Looks nice Humboldt - I can't wait to see the video 

You are right at my favorite time of growing, the little buttons turn into nugs and they just get bigger and bigger so fast - you can see the difference from day to day.

One thing though, the lights on the floor might not be the best, if you could put them on the sides and give it some vertical light it would probably give better results. Also risk of electrocution when watering and what not. I don't know though for sure, maybe you know something I don't 

can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 31, 2007)

*Thanks guys for the input and I'm thinking you guys are right about the lights being at the bottom, I believe now it is no good.*

*



hmm... dont leaves take the light from the top of their solar pannels?(leaves) id use the lights on top. tell me what you think. Peace

Click to expand...

**Very good point, I read something just last night about side lighting etc. it stated "that it is a waste of time and money to put side lights", it goes on to say "that it takes away from the overall grow, they recommended adding more wattage/lumens above for overall growth, this includes the side branches, I wish now I would have saved the link, I'm going to start saving freakin everything.*

*Good deal Dr High, I'm thinking you were right on the button, Thanks!*



> *You are right at my favorite time of growing, the little buttons turn into nugs and they just get bigger and bigger so fast - you can see the difference from day to day.*
> 
> *One thing though, the lights on the floor might not be the best, if you could put them on the sides and give it some vertical light it would probably give better results. Also risk of electrocution when watering and what not. I don't know though for sure, maybe you know something I don't *
> 
> *can't wait to see more pics.*


 
*Thanks for stopping by Kelso, I thought about the electricity and water but as I take my plants out to water them, I felt if I were to be careful that it should be ok, that's why I put the towel under just in case, but it's turning out to be a bad idea.*

*When the lights come on today, I'm going to remove the strip and just continue as planned, I would ad the lighting to the top but I really have no room, so we will see what the plants will do with what I've got.*

*I have plans for another flowering/veg room, the plan is to build one big giant box in my closet, dividing it into two sections, one for mothers and the other to flowering, the flowering room will be slightly larger than the veg room, the veg room only needs to be able to hold three girls and a small mothers, If I were to do this I could be growing six plants at a time at different stages, eventually I will find the right rotation that will work for me and always be harvesting something, the plan is to always have good smoke and not running out.*

*How does that sound? if you have any ideas on the creation of the box, please share them, I plan to use cheapest thinnest plywood, wood screws, not nails, I would like to be able to easily dismantle it if and when needed also I'm going to paint one side of plywood white, any ideas concerning ventilation lighting etc would be greatly appreciated!*

*Here is what I have to work with so far, the closet dimensions are approx. 6ft in lengh, 5ft high and 4ft wide.*


*




*

*These are the computer fans I plan to use for ventilation/exhaust*

*




*

*




*

*Are they too small and will I need more, if so how many fans should I get, how big, how many and where do you think would be a good place to cut holes for them? I plan on powering these fans via an old computer power supply.*

*These are the shop lights I started out with and don't really know what to do with them, so I was thinking one on each side of veg room?*

*




*

*Any advise, suggestions on this box, please do share. Thanks!*

*Oh shit lights just came up gotta run.*


----------



## Ribbet29 (Oct 31, 2007)

Lookin good brother, But I wouldn't use the PC power supply to run the fans IMO it's a waste of power, most PC power supplies are around 400w's. Depending on what type of fans you have (most are 12v dc) you can get some old cellphone chargers or something similar that converts AC to DC and just wire them up black to black red to red. Heres a few pic's I stole from AL B FUCT 






Each fan sees 1/2 of the plugpak output voltage. If a 12V plugpak is used, it can drive two 6 volt fans to full speed or two 12V fans at half speed.






Both fans see the full output voltage of the plugpak. The yellow wire is for tachometry- only a computer needs it. Snip it off.

Just do a search on how to wire them up, If you can't find anything just let me know I'll provide a link 
</IMG></IMG>


----------



## majim420 (Oct 31, 2007)

yes i would also be intersted in thos conections, cuz i wanna use those fans too


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 31, 2007)

*Thanks for the info Ribbet, you just saved me from using unwanted watts, do you think an old answering machine adapter will work? I would like to know before I go destroying it as the answering machine still works but would be willing to trash it if the cord will work.*


*




*

*If I'm able to use that cord, how many fans you think I could hook up to it? also any ideas on how many fans I would need, and where would be good places to cut the holes? for instance left bottom side and right top side, maybye a fan or two directly on top, naturally I will have a small osculating fan to circulate the air inside, any ideas on this would be helpful.*

*Hi there majim, I will be doing something with them real soon, as soon as I figure out if that cord will work, I will post updates on this so you and others can get some ideas.*

*Again thanks for the information Ribbet!*


*H A P P Y ~ H A L L O W E E N !*


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 1, 2007)

*Ok I found an ac/dc adapter that I have know idea as to what its from but I hooked it up to the fans and they worked .. all of them, however the adapter I used is a low 250 mA (what ever that may be) so I'm thinking the higher the mA the faster it will turn the fan blades, tomorrow I'm going to test it by using the answering machine adapter witch is a 800mA, I'm betting it will spin them puppys much faster.*

*I think I will purchase a few larger fans to mix with the smaller ones, a power supply cord/power strip, go to a thrift store and find some cheap electronics that use ac/dc adapters, I'm thinking a handful of them connected to the fans and plugged into the power strip would be ok since the power strips have build in breakers, I could probably run at least two fans per plug.*

*Some pics of the fans and small adapter,*

*




*

*I tried to capture a shot while they are spinning but couldn't get a get one, all the shots appear stand still, *

*




*

*The small adapter and its information, I think this lil guy might be enough for one fan.*

*




*

*What do you guys think, sound like a plan?*


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks all good to go.


----------



## Ribbet29 (Nov 1, 2007)

the first adapter you showed is perfect it converts to 12V DC and from what I think I see thats what your fans say on them, wire them just as the bottom pic above shows so that they all run at full speed


----------



## majim420 (Nov 1, 2007)

damm bro thats real nice, you just solve one of my problems with ventilation, did you hook them up all inline like ribbets diagram? 
i was looking on ebay some 5" case fans that are 100+ cfm , i think those will work nice, and they are like 8 bucks each plus s/h, i think im gonna give them a try.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 1, 2007)

*Right on seems to work great, I just spliced the ac/dc adapter and hooked it to a fan and one of them connecters, after that I plugged them all together but the more you plug into one adapter the less the fan blades spin, if you only use one or two fans they spin a lot faster, I'm planning on using several adapters with one or two fans per adapter, depending on the adapters outputs.*


*I can't wait to get started on this box, growing marijuana is the best! I wish I had this change like .. when I was born, even if for some reason I stopped smoking I would still want to continue to grow.*


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 1, 2007)

good job on the macgyver fan job dude. i have seen you asking about heaters on another thread. not sure if you wanted to get one for yourself but i just got one from wal-mart that is awesome. its a digital ceramic heater. it has programable options on temp that keeps it in a specific temp range if you want. it also has a timer for automatic shutdown. its not very big and didnt cost very much. congrats on more females and as always top notch job.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 1, 2007)

*Thanks masta for the comments also is this heater you are referring to called Honeywell something like that, those are the only ones I saw at walmart, could you post a pick or a link to the heater you are referring to, thanks!*


*Updates are in,*


*Day #13 flowering for bushy bitch & small c*nt and their updates, also a quick update on mediocre sl*t.*


*I went ahead and started the tiger bloom today at about quarter strength, recommend dose is 2 -3 tspoon per gallon, I'm only using one tspoon per gallon every other feeding, for about a week or so, I want to see how they take to it, after I will up the dose.*


*Here she is the bushy bitch, she's doing very well I think,*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*Here's small c*unt, she's doing good as well,*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*




*



*Here is mediocre sl*t, she's not doing anything, still seems like she's vegging,*


*




*


*




*

*It's been 7 days and nothing, she's not doing anything at all, I'm thinking it has to do with me flowering her after one week prier to topping, what do you think I should do, should I keep flowering her and see what happens or should I replace her?*


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Nov 1, 2007)

Couldn't hurt to keep flowering her for another week. She might be a late bloomer and I'd hate to throw away a plant if it could have produced a good amount of bud were it given more time.

The other girls are looking good though. Grow on!


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 1, 2007)

*Thanks dumpster but I do not plan on throwing her away (that would be nuts) I will replace her with another girl and put her back into veg but I would like more opinions before I do anything.*


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 1, 2007)

hey humboldt the plants look mighty fine. i thing you are gonna have a great yeild. i saw in a earlier post that even if you didnt smoke you would still grow. haha thats how i am because i hardly ever smoke right now due to my job. got in a few tokes last night due to being sick and having a few days off. figure it wouldnt stay in my system long. as for the heater it is called a lasko cyclonic ceramic heater. i just thought of something, maybe your wal mart doesnt have as many heaters due to being on the west coast.it is getting cold as shit here on the east coast. we had like 10 different types of heaters here in our wally world. if the honeywell one is a small fan heater for like 10-15 bucks dont get it. it sucks and will break after a few uses and is a fire hazard.


----------



## wbinwv (Nov 1, 2007)

they are lookin REALLY good Humboldt....I hope mine turn out 1/2 as good.


----------



## Dr High (Nov 1, 2007)

its normal dude.. took me a whole week before i could notice buds growing out!! it really is the last 4 weeks that does the whole difference. Peace!


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 2, 2007)

*Thanks masta, I went to a super walmart, maybe they didn't have them in stock because winter is just starting, I will keep checking back, I looked up lasko digital heaters and all I could find are the pedestal **or towers, is this what you have, could you take a picture of it? I would like to know exactly what I'm looking for?*


*Thanks wbinwv for stopping by and for the comments, Stick around rollitup read bunches and ask questions, you'll have a successful grow, I couldn't of gotten thus far if it wasn't for rollitup and friends, I am keeping an eye on your grow, if you have any questions feel free to send me a PM,, good luck to you and your grow, may the smoke be with you!*


*Dr High thanks, I'm going to keep her in there because I topped her and would personally like to see what a topped plant turns out to be like, so far it looks like she may produce four colas, I can't wait to see what she does.*


*Check out my ghetto watering station,*


*




*


*That tub was my cats dinning room, watering was beginning to be a hassle so I cleaned out a corner of my room for my cats food and water, I think it's ideal since I have been watering them one at a time, now I'm able to put them all out, water, let drain and put back, easy as pie or what ever flavor you like.*


*I may be starting that grow box real soon because I want to have two flowering chambers, flowering at least six plants at a time, three for each room, as one room lights are on the other will be off, vise versa, I'm also thinking about ditching the bigger buckets for smaller ones, I want to try a dirt SOG.*

*I'm Soo Excited I Just Can't Hide It!*


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 2, 2007)

yep i will get a pic of the heater for you soon.


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Nov 2, 2007)

Sea of green is an awesome setup. Everyone should do it.


----------



## PartyOf5 (Nov 2, 2007)

can u post a link for that shower curtian?(LOL) looks like things are going great on your end and im curious about any clones u got going on. im down to three females now but i do have a couple clones started from each plant so im still hanging in there for next go around. when we finish these plants bring some by and we'll smoke a little.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 2, 2007)

*Thanks guys,*

*You like my curtain eh, it's been two weeks now and everything is going great, exept mediocre sl*ut she's just not doing anything, it's been one week for her and the other two showed way before that, I'm really tempted to replace her with another girl that hasn't been topped and has been in veg for awhile but then again I really want to see what she'll do as it's my only topped plant., lol I don't know I think I will leave her in there a bit longer *

*As for clones, I'm puting them off for now as I have plenty of girls to work with and I plan on having two flowering rooms, as soon as I can get that together I will take clipping for clones then put the plants into flower, I will use the clones for future mothers, how are your girls doing, got any updates?*

*After I flower the girls in the big buckets I plan to try a dirt SOG but with less and much larger plants, I'm thinking I could have like 16 decent sized plants, 8 per room, I could be flowering at all times if I do things right.*


----------



## jonnyblaze24 (Nov 2, 2007)

Stoned out of my mind and just read all 16 pages...good work so far dude, encouraging for us other newbies. I feel like I have read so much that I have a good chance to do OK. Just gotta have some common sense and be able to decipher how the plants are doing, what they need/dont need etc...

Such a fun hobby, not many things compare!


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 3, 2007)

*Johnny thanks for stopping by, 16 pages eh, I didn't realize there were so many, thanks for your comments and if you stick around rollitup, I think you'll do well, have you starting anything yet, or is it still in the brain? if or when you start a journal, please post your link, good luck to you!*


*Just a quick update on my watering station and girls, its been exactly two weeks for bushy bitch & small c*nt and one week for mediocre sl*t.*


*Bushy bitch and small c*nt on the watering table,*


*




*


*Damn that bushy bitch takes up way to much room, I'm only able to put one other small plant with her on that table.*


*Here's mediocre sl*ut with small c*unt, still nothing happening with mediocre, still seems like she's in veg,*



*




*


*Here are my other baby girls in veg,*


*




*


*




*


*I was thinking about replacing one of them girls with mediocre, what should I do, let mediocre go longer or put her back in veg?*


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 3, 2007)

i would say give mediocre a week more. maybe by then she will show something. or just go with what you feel right with. my tallest plant was the same as all the others and one week it shot up to twice as tall. i could literally see it growing everyday. maybe there is hope for mediocre, if not throw her back in veg eh.


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 3, 2007)

pic of the heater and a my cat that i though looked like one you have..sorry didnt mean to make it so big in your journal bro.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 3, 2007)

*Thank you masta, I owe you a nug for that pic.lol. that heater looks PURFECT! for what I need, how much did you pay for it, or have you already stated?*

*Thanks for all the help! I believe that you are one of the few true blues out there, glad to have met ya!*


*BTW .. The pics you posted are fine, it didn't stretch my screen, bigger the picture is better in my opinion, however too big then peeps with greater resolutions will have to scroll witch can be bothersome. *


----------



## PartyOf5 (Nov 3, 2007)

nice heater, im going to check that out also.


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 3, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *Thank you masta, I owe you a nug for that pic.lol. that heater looks PURFECT! for what I need, how much did you pay for it, or have you already stated?*
> 
> *Thanks for all the help! I believe that you are one of the few true blues out there, glad to have met ya!*
> 
> ...


 i think i payed 60 or 70 dollars. i have a 2 bedroom apartment and its been keeping it warm when it gets into the 30's here. the only drawback is it draws a lot of watts i think.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 3, 2007)

*Ah kind of pricey, how many watts does it take, there should be at least two settings right, 1000w - 1500w or higher?*


----------



## LoveIt (Nov 3, 2007)

your plants are looking really, really great humboldt 

keep up the excellent grow!


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 3, 2007)

*I would like to dedicate this post mostly to all of you ladies here at rollitup. *

*Please do not take offense in the names I've decided to name my three girls, I wouldn't go around calling females bitches c*nts & sl*ts in reality, females, males, you'll have to admit that there are what would be bitches sl*ts, c*nts in this world but they know who they are and don't need to be reminded of it, so I'm thinking why bother, anyways since I choose not to call a person such words in reality, I'm choosing to do so in my fantasy. *

*I was reading through a thread and naming your plants was brought up, I thought it to be a good idea, however after some time thinking about names for my girls, I just simply couldn't think of any, with these forums being .. what I would think to be at least 90% males (not counting plants) I thought it to be cool at the time, but I've been noticing people are misunderstanding me and taking offense on some of what I say or post, I'm truly sorry! if anything I post offends you.*

*I am a perfect gentlemen .. well not perfect but gentlemen nonetheless, I try not to call women or anybody names specially words such as these, even if I feel like they are acting like one of, I am only using these words because they are plants, look at it this way, I wouldn't go topping or cutting on a female in reality .. *


*Please do not let what I say or do offend or upset you! if I happen to offend you, feel free to say so.*


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 4, 2007)

*LOL!! LoveIt, we posted around the same time earlier, the last post I posted was in a hurry, posted it and when I came back you had already posted, thanks for stopping by and giving me support.*

*The girls seem to be doing great except mediocre, not much going on with her, the buttons/buds forming on the other two seem way small, its hard to imagine them getting that big and it looks like I'm going to end up with a bunch of popcorn buds witch I will be perfectly happy with, as long as they do the trick when smoked, I do plan on cloning and growing bunches, I should have some more picture updates soon. *

*Thanks again for the comments!*


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 4, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *Thank you masta, I owe you a nug for that pic.lol. that heater looks PURFECT! for what I need, how much did you pay for it, or have you already stated?*
> 
> *Thanks for all the help! I believe that you are one of the few true blues out there, glad to have met ya! *
> 
> ...


 thanks for the kind words humboldt. i try to be a stand up guy. you seem cool as hell too. seems like you are always level headed. as for the wattage drawn by the heater-1500w on high and 750w on low.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 4, 2007)

*Thanks for everything masta, 750w would be great as I'm keeping a heater running 24/7 at 1000w, 60 -70 bucks aint all that bad either considering the money I'm blowing on heat right now.*


*Good news, mediocre is now starting to show signs of flowering, she's got twice as many pistols as last night, I think I'm back on track, however I'm going two have different harvest times witch is good.*


*I've been keeping track of my temps/humidity from day to day, here are the results so far,*

*Bushy bitch and small c*nts flowering date,*

*Flowering ... lights on - 4:00pm .. lights off - 4:00am day light savings - light cycle changed to 3:00pm to 3:00am*

*I decided not to change the time on my timer as the plants would lose an hour and I don't know what kind of effect it could have on them, also the time now works out better for me.*

*Start Date - Friday Oct. 19 *

*day 1*

*day 2 lights off temp 60 humidity 75*

*day 3 lights off temp 60 humidity 78 - leaving outside room temp at 80*

*day 4 lights off temp 65 humidity 78 leaving outside room temp at 80 and openening bottom section of curtain.*

*day 5 lights off temp 70 humidity 70 closing curtains tight and facing heater toward coset doors.*

*day 6 lights off temp 71 humidity 70 closing curtains tight and facing heater toward coset doors.*

*day 7 lights off temp 66 humidity 74 closing curtains tight and facing heater toward coset doors.*

*day 8 lights off temp 65 humidity 55 closing curtains tight and facing heater toward closet doors.*

*day 9 lights off temp 69 humidity 45 closing curtains tight and facing heater toward closet doors.*

*day 10 lights off temp 71 humidity 45 closing curtains tight and facing heater toward closetdoors.*

*day 11 lights off temp 73 humidity 48 closing curtains tight and facing heater toward closet doors.*

*day 12 lights off temp 71 humidity 51 closing curtains tight and facing heater toward closet doors *

*day 13 lights off temp 71 humidity 50 closing curtains tight and facing heater toward closet doors*

*day 14 lights off temp 69 humidity 49 closing curtains tight and facing heater toward closet doors*

*day 15 lights off temp 69 humidity 50 closing curtains tight and facing heater toward closet doors*

*day 16 lights off temp 66 humidity 64 closing curtains tight and facing heater toward closet doors (forgot to turn fan on)*


*Could someone tell me if these temps/hum are ok, if I were to keep them around this, what kind of effects could there be?*



*Mediocre flowering date,*

*Oct 26 2007*

*Day 1 flowering topped plant.*

*Day 2*

*Day 3*

*Day 4*

*Day 5*

*Day 6*

*Day 7*

*Day 8*

*Day 9*

*Day 10*

*She's just now starting to flower, Finely! *


*I may or not post pictures tonight, I kind of want to wait until there is a noticable diference.*


*Thanks for everything guys!*


----------



## DipsGreen (Nov 5, 2007)

Ahh, This post is torture!
I have to wait for the winter to come and go before i can start growing again


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 5, 2007)

*Welcome to rollitup Dipsgreen, thanks for dropping by my journal, may I ask why you have to wait soo long, why after winter? also you are at the right place here at rollitup, stick around, after all you got the hole winter to plan a grow.*


*Well I didn't take pictures however it's been awhile since I did a video..lol almost forgot about my video page, if interested you can keep track of the flowering process via video at the following link.*

*http://bratcat.net/bratcat/pot/videos/humboldts_videos.html*

*The flowering videos are on the second page (Page 2) I'm soo excited!, everything is going well, also mediocre is starting to show signs, four colas coming up!*

*(yawning) .. I'm tired and heading out, I thought I'd post the videos before I did, good night ya'll, or morning rather...*


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 5, 2007)

*Iv'e got some more pics for you all, they are doing pretty good I think, although some purpling on some fan leaves stems, I'm thinking that could be due to my temps at times dropping bellow 60 when lights are out but I don't think it's a bid deal the rest of the plants look great!*

*I decided to give the girls a quarter dose of tiger juice every watering because they seem to be taking to it well, after a month or so I will be upping their dose and am going to try the molasses .. large dose tiger juice one feed - teaspn water & molasses the next and so on, I also decided to leave that power strip at bottom of plants, it gives the overall grow area more light and the plants still seem to be doing well, we'll see what happens. see the differences in my videos.. *

*bushy bitch, *

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*I'm starting to see like lil tiny fuzzy crystly hairs starting to form all over the little leaves, I'm soo excited! to see what becomes of these grils.*


*small c*nt,*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*


*Viewing the image above, do those look like resin sacks or whatever, or could this be a sign of hermation? (male pollen sacks) *


*Check out the videos I added early this morning, I also added a fire extinguisher and smoke alarm to my ghetto flowering room, I will post a video of that shortly.*


*Comments please*


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Nov 5, 2007)

Those are swollen calyxs I believe, nothing to worry about.

Those plants are looking great - starting to nug up.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 6, 2007)

*Thanks Kelso, I now shall not worry, I'm just going to let them grow and hope something decent comes out of them.*


*???*

*




*

*




*

*Can anybody identify this bug? I found him in the flowering room last night.*


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 6, 2007)

I think it is a stink bug

But not 100% positive_I smoke pot.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 6, 2007)

*Thanks Grandfather for stopping by and answering one of my questions, if this is a stink bug, is he friend or foe? I had already let him go outside, hopefully they won't be a problem.*


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 6, 2007)

plants look awesome humboldt. you can really see the chrystals forming already. as always doing a fine job.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 7, 2007)

*Thanks masta for the comments, I know they are starting to look sweet, I soo can't wait till harvest time, also mediocre is really starting to lift her skirt. (as dr high would say)*


*I just learned of an episode that the Mythbusters did about talking and playing music to plants, the episode is called "Exploding House", I freakin missed it damn it! so I did a search for it and all I could find was a clip on YouTube, have a look.*


*http://www.youtube.com/swf/l.swf?video_id=xXIPrwtvO_E&eurl=&iurl=http%3A//img.youtube.com/vi/xXIPrwtvO_E/default.jpg&t=OEgsToPDskLQILZu_T8KT9x-XoDaD7eo&&rel=1&border=0*


*What do you think? AC/DC or Metallica, or how bout Rob Zombie or some Godsmack? right now my plants are getting, Rap & Reggae when lights are on and Elvis Presley when lights go out.*

*I personally don't believe in this theory but who knows anything's possible.*

*PS. I dig your muppets avatar .. very pimpin!*


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah man the muppets are pimps. i am trying to show my inner pimp ha! thanks bro. got a new pic of a little bud up.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 7, 2007)

*LMAO! I just got done posting in your thread about that bud and my plants, is it dry yet, have you smoked any? your shit is looking mighty fine my friend, I can't wait to see the others...*


*PS. Opera to pimps, go figure.... I LoVE iT!!!*


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 7, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *LMAO! I just got done posting in your thread about that bud and my plants, is it dry yet, have you smoked any? your shit is looking mighty fine my friend, I can't wait to see the others...*
> 
> 
> *PS. Opera to pimps, go figure.... I LoVE iT!!!*


 the bud might be dry by tomorrow. thanks for the support. i havent smoked any bud for a bit. expecting a random piss test soon. but might toke a little of my own stash. i feel like a little kid waiting for christmas. i am sure you are feeling the anticipation for your own buds too. off to bed as it is 4am here. talk at ya soon.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 7, 2007)

*Piss tests sucks balls, I had to go through that for over 6 years, the difference was if I had a dirty test I would go straight to jail.. but losing your job I think is just as equal and HELL yeah I feel like I that kid again also waiting for xmas and my presents shall be BUD!*

*Bah, Humbug! All I want for Christmas is a big fat BUD!!*

*Updates coming real soon!*



*PS. Let me know how that lil bud turned out!*


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 7, 2007)

*Updates are in, everything seems do be doing well except for one of mediocres tops, the leaves surrounding the bud has gotten some holes, I can't see any visible bugs also it seems to be happening only on mediocre and the one top, the rest of the plant/plants look fine, If not bugs what could possibly be causing this type of damage? *



*Some pictures before feeding, *


*Bushy bitch and small,*


*




*


*




*


*Mediocre and small,*


*




*


*Mediocre and her problem,*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*What could be wrong in the above image? like I said it's only happening to mediocres one branch at the very top, any ideas as to why this could be happening?*


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 7, 2007)

maybe that bug was snacking on some of your leaves. those plants are bushy as hell. you are one proud poppa. your gonna have A LOT of nice buds.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 8, 2007)

*That's a big possibility, do bugs normally feed in one area at a time? I got rid of that bug and do not see anymore anywheres, I guess I won't worry that much as everything else is looking great, I only hope there will be no bug problem and it doesn't spread.*


*If I do have a bug problem, what would be the best thing to use to rid of them in the flowering stage? *


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 8, 2007)

*HOOAH!! some changes are happening today, I think I have everything needed to start building that veg/flowering box,, I'm going to start shortly, I should have some pics of the progress tonight.*


*I'm getting more excited as each day passes, see ya tonight!*


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 9, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *HOOAH!! some changes are happening today, I think I have everything needed to start building that veg/flowering box,, I'm going to start shortly, I should have some pics of the progress tonight.*
> 
> 
> *I'm getting more excited as each day passes, see ya tonight!*


 when you say hooah it makes me think of al pacino in scent of a woman lol. yes veg/flower box will be nicce. any pics? thats what i did i was like hmm im gonna make a box one night and just did it out of the blue.


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey H,
Long time. 
I saw that MB show a few months ago and saw again last week. I'm going to try it out and see if it works. It might aggitate the plant some how and make it grow bigger. That would be the shit. Any way your plant are starting to take good shape, you should have some nice big buds just in time to unwrap. 
I had those same type of holes in my leaves no big deal, probley from the lights or nuts. Just some type of plant brake down. But if you start to see alot more you might want to look into it. 
Mine should be done in about two weeks or so. Then another two weeks to dry or some shit. That sucks- two months of growing and just when you think you are done you have another two weeks or more to dry them out. 
I finally got a few clones going. two lived out of 12 so I just put in another batch to see what will happen.
Later
GLG


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 10, 2007)

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*HOOAH!! I've got 20 bubble gum seeds on the way and would like to know if anybody has any experience with them?*[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*



[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]when you say hooah it makes me think of al pacino in scent of a woman lol. yes veg/flower box will be nicce. any pics? thats what i did i was like hmm im gonna make a box one night and just did it out of the blue.[/FONT]

Click to expand...

*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*LOL, I'm not sure what al is saying and I think it's spelled different than HOOAH! I think the meaning could be the same though, I started that box today however it ended up a mother/clone box, I call it my super tower a personal playstation, includes a computer, vcr, dvd player, xbox and what ever else I can shove in it LMAO..*[/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*Thanks for stopping by Logan and for the lightening info also I didn't think anybody was going to respond to the MB post lol, but since you did .. I have been thinking about that, I really don't or didn't believe that music and bad mouthing your plants actually helps, however the only thing that makes sense to me is that maybe the plants have an effect on vibrations, what if the greater the vibration the greater the plant, so I'm thinking 15 inch woofers and some rob zombie!*[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*I started that box and ended up a veg/clone box as I don't know WTF! I'm doing, bellow are some pictures of the rough draft, the next one WILL be better, any advise on this and the materials I'm using will be greatly appreciated!*[/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*My plans were to build one giant box for flowering etc but ended up being difficult for me, I ended up building a mother/clone box with the help of my bro as I don't know what I'm doing and we are calling this box practice.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*The skeleton,*[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*




*[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*What we did was take this, what we call a constructor metal shelf, we took out all shelves but the middle one, cut and bolted plywood around it forming the box bellow.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*




*[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*




*[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*




*[/FONT]


*




*


[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*




*[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*I still need to put some kind of top and possibly a bottom, also paint and ad the accessories such as the chains to hold up the doors, lights etc.. lol speaking of we had a lot of tiny hinges and four larger ones, so we thought if we placed two of the smaller ones on each side of a larger one would do the trick, we were wrong, the two very bottom tiny hinges broke but the middle is still ok, I'm going to have to get some better hinges.*[/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*Here are all the accessories I've got so far, I thought I'd ad some decoration, will have to knock before entering, may give out some decent vibrations*[/FONT]


*




*


[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*I'm thinking I have enough fans for ventilation and possibly help cool things down as that's what the fans are for originally .. keeping components cooled also is that the right kind of paint for the inside of box? *[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*One big fan for lid/top of box and I don't know where I'm going to p[lace the rest exactly, any advise?*[/FONT]


*




*


[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*




*[/FONT]


*




*


[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*I decided to go with the power supply as I was informed that the power supply doesn't use the wattage stated, that it uses up to that wattage and I now have too many fans, so it will be worth using the extra wattage to get more air force.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*Any Advise on this here box? Updates on the girls coming soon been busy with the box!*[/FONT]


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey H.
I a bit confussed what are you tring to make?


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry I haven't been on in a while, i fried my motherboard with a faulty power supply and I need a new one (of each most likely). I'll update you when I can on that situation.

Your plants are starting to develop quite nicely. Flowering is just starting and you already have some healthy trichomes on the leaves. Can't wait to see how this harvests.


----------



## madcow (Nov 10, 2007)

show me how to rig those fans to the power supply pls!


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 10, 2007)

*



Hey H.

Click to expand...

*


> *I a bit confussed what are you tring to make?*


*I was originally attempting to build one big box for flower, veg, clones but it didn't turn out that way, I decided to go small for practice as this is my first attempt on building anything like this, light setup is one thing but to build a grow box has proven difficult for me. *



> *Sorry I haven't been on in a while, i fried my motherboard with a faulty power supply and I need a new one (of each most likely). I'll update you when I can on that situation.*
> 
> *Your plants are starting to develop quite nicely. Flowering is just starting and you already have some healthy trichomes on the leaves. Can't wait to see how this harvests.*


*Hey welcome back, ouch I hate computer problems as I don't really know much about them, hope everything goes well for you, also I'm going to take more pics soon, the girls are starting to fill in they are getting fatter, sugary/fuzzy and some of the buds pistols/hairs are already starting to turn amber, is this normal at 22 days? (must be the rob zombie)*

*



show me how to rig those fans to the power supply pls!

Click to expand...

**Sure will as soon as I get around to figuring it out myself, I've never done this sort of thing but I imagine it can't be too difficult, I'll keep you posted, thanks for visiting btw.*

*Pictures Coming Soon!, does anybody no anything about this "Bubble Gum"?*


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 10, 2007)

*As promised some updated pics, I'm so excited they are looking soo good, *

*Bushy,*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*Small,*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*See tha amber coloered hairs, is this normal for day 22?*


*Mediocre,*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*


*Mediocres following along nicely! interesting watching the two different stages of flowering of the three plants. also some of the buds/hairs are turning amber already I'm wanting to know if this is normal at day 22 flower???????*

*Note: All three girls smell piney, kind of like pine sole and when gently touched it becomes stronger and sweeter, a nice smell actually, reminds me me of christmas. *

*I did some searching on the bubblegum and it turns out to be a pretty good strain, I'm pleased off waht Iv'e found and read, however looks like several different bubblegum strains, here are some links to some bubblegum, I hope I have the darker more colorful strain.*


*Ganja Cannabis Seed List - Bubblegum Marijuana Seeds*


*Bubblegum (10 seeds) - marijuana & cannabis seeds*


*I hope the strain I'm getting looks like the one in the images in the last three links,*

*Marijuana Seeds - Bubble Gum*

*Bubble Gum Marijuana Seeds High Quality Low Prices*

*Bubble Gum Marijuana Seeds Cannabis Seeds*

*Please let me know if you have grown or have any experiences with this strain, I would like to visit some bubblegum journals, I found one journal but seemed to end with giving the plants away, bummer, I'm going to be searching journals tonight.lol.*

*Bubblegum Bubblegum In A Dish How Many Buds Do You Wish!!!*


----------



## majim420 (Nov 11, 2007)

Bushy's hairs looks kinda of mango colored, hmmm tropical flavorsss, jejejjeje


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 11, 2007)

*What's up majim thanks for dropping in, the mango colored hairs you see I think is from the lighting in the picture, do you like the powdered sugar I sprinkled over each bud?*


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Nov 11, 2007)

dude very nice.. by far the best CFL grow I have seen thus far.

I think you will be happy with the outcome - they are plumping up very nicely.

I can't wait to see them at about 6 weeks 12/12.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 11, 2007)

*Thanks for the great comments Kelso, I'm trying and it's not as easy as I originally thought toward the beginning, however it's getting much easier. I also can't wait to see them in another three weeks but more excited to see them in my bowl or in a joint*

*Thanks for your support Kelso and all that has givin it!*


----------



## LoveIt (Nov 11, 2007)

great bud shots humboldt! isn't it amazing, the difference that you see when the lights are out and you use a flash?


----------



## PartyOf5 (Nov 11, 2007)

u know im doing bubblegum.


----------



## majim420 (Nov 11, 2007)

men ur plants look awsome, that frosting u put makes wanna burn something, hey i'm planning to do my next grow soil as you saw the results of my last one with failure i had on my system, and i wanted to ask you what kind of soil mix u used, and whats the deal on the pots size u have diferent sizes for big plants so my question is how big can u grow in small 1 to 1.5 to 2 gallon pots? all the help in soil grow is apreciated too


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 12, 2007)

*Thanks LoveIt for the comment, the flash seems to work great! thanks for visiting.*


*Party, where have you been? I didn't know that you were growing bubblegum, speaking off how are your plants doing, I posted something in your journal about it, have you been ok?*


*Thanks majim, I used black gold for the large pot and natures choice for the small pots, I used the 3 gallon buckets in hopes to grow some big plants, however the big buckets are a mistake, as you can tell by bushy, shes taking up way too much room.*


*After I flower my reaming girls in the big pots, I'm thinking about doing a "SOG" dirt sea of green, I plan to build boxes with plastic liners in them, fill them with soil and line up the clones/seeds as if I were planting corn, somthing like 6 per row having 3 - 4 rows, I will have two flowering chambers and a veg/cloning//mother box, I plan two have two trays flowering and two trays vegging at all times, Iv'e been thinking a lot about this as I already started the veg/cloning box and plan to do another box similar for flowering chambers.*


*Ideas on this project would be cool, also heres a shot of my new ghetto veg lighting, the other girls and the remaining male, I'm torturing him right now!*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*Keep coming back, it works!*


----------



## wbinwv (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow Hum, how many CFL bulbs do you have in your setup now? How many plants do you have growing at one time? They look great.


----------



## mountainSpliff (Nov 12, 2007)

Beautiful plants man. Nice and healthy looking. Good luck till harvest.


----------



## PartyOf5 (Nov 12, 2007)

been very busy the last few weeks,trying to get all my cloning done. I am going to try and post some pics later today. your grow looks awesome dude.


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 12, 2007)

Humbolt those are looking great- good job.

I have a question why are you useing cfls for everything. If you got a 250w hps system this would give you a thrid more lumens if not more.

If you have 10 26w cfls = 260w and @ 1500-2000 lumens each- = 15,000 lumens/20,000 lumens so if you buy a 250w hps you should get like 35000 lumens. 

Your plants are doing really well with the cfls I could only imagin what they would look like with a 600w dig hps system (85,000/90,000 lumens). I got mine for 250.00 from ebay with everything. I just use this in the flowering stage and use the cfls for vegg/clones.

Good looking plants-
Here are some updated pics of mine-
GLG


----------



## jomal206 (Nov 12, 2007)

I love your journal, I've read the whole thing and as a new grower I've learned a lot!!

Thanks for being descriptive, I'll look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 12, 2007)

*wb I only have the 14 26w bulbs over top of the girls flowering, I decided to take the bottom lights out, going to be using them for my new grow box, I have 9 girls growing right now 6 in veg and 3 in flower, I can't wait to get my grow box done, so I can start flowering the four girls in the big pots and am going to use the smaller girls for mothers, I'm planning to start the dirt SOG soon after my bubblegum gets here.*

*Thanks mountain for stopping by and wishing me luck, keep coming back it works!*


*Thanks Party, I can't wait to see some pics as we started flowering on the same day and now that I realize you are growing bubblegum I'm even more excited about your grow.*


*Logan, I'm using all cfl's this round because I would personally like to see what I can yield using them, I plan on getting a 400w or higher hps system sooner or later, I'm really in know rush as I'm perfectly satisfied on how things are going right now, you're plants are looking awesome btw!*

*You're very welcome jomal, thanks for stopping by and taking the time to read through my journal, please do visit again.*

*Today is feeding and may take some more pics as they seem to be filling out more everyday, I may have some pics up tonight.*

*Thanks guys for your support!*


----------



## cream8 (Nov 12, 2007)

jomal206 said:


> I love your journal, I've read the whole thing and as a new grower I've learned a lot!!
> 
> Thanks for being descriptive, I'll look forward to seeing more!



as have i thank you very much!!


----------



## madcow (Nov 12, 2007)

i think i might have thought up a safe way to rig up the PC fans...use an old cell phone charger or something along those lines.they only output like 5 or 6 volts.i haven't tried this yet but I'm going to,Ill let you know if it works.


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey H.
I was not tring to offend you regarding the cfls set-up, I too am using it. I was just saying that I have seen a huge difference in the two that I have. But they looked like shit to start off so I guess its not saying much.

Keep up the good work and all the info-
GLG


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 12, 2007)

*Thanks cream for stopping by, glad I was able to help.*


*madcow thanks but the ac/dc adapter has already been brought up and tested, however they don't give out enough power for what I need them for, I'm thinking those plugs would be great for small grow boxes.*



*No offense taken Logan, I was originally going to try and switch to hps during this flowering round, but decided against it because I would personally like to see what these cfls will do and when I get the hps I then will be curious to see the difference.. *


*I have been planning lots of stuff for future grows and it seems to be forever changing.lol. I'm still going to try the SOG but on a small scale, using cfl's, I now plan to grow a couple larger plants under an hps unit, maybe one unknown and one bubblegum.*


*It's only been a couple days but I had to water so I thought I'd take a few shots, I'm thinking they are doing quite well, these plants are doing better than the one I tried growing outdoors a couple years ago, I'll have to look for some pics of that, I have them somewhere on cd, I'll post them if and when I find them.*


*Here's bushy,*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*Small,*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*




*



*Mediocre,*


*




*


*




*


*




*

*




*


*They are smelling good but not that strong, I'm hoping the smell gets stronger. lol I have to admit since they are in my room I'm able to slide open the doors, put on sunglasses, kick back and admire the girls while dreaming of the harvest.*

*I have two pairs of sunglasses on hand one for me and one for ma, I'm always worried about going blind with these cfls, sometimes I just can't help looking into them as it's the best way to check the girls closely. *

*Expect pictures almost daily, lol nah I may not post a picture update for at least a few days, depending on how noticeably different they look.*


*Thanks Guys!*


----------



## jomal206 (Nov 12, 2007)

Looks nice 

What kind of seed did you use? Everything looks good...so you're trying to flower with cfls also? Is that not the recommended thing to do?


----------



## majim420 (Nov 12, 2007)

they are lookin delicius, look at that frosting i can almost smell it from here, hey one question what is that metal thing where u put ur cfl's and where i saw u put a fan too?


----------



## Killer61 (Nov 12, 2007)

thats a bomb plant man and thanks for the advice


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 12, 2007)

been a while since i stopped by. i know i have said this before but those plants look absolutey frickin fantastic. big and bushy as hell with chrystals a plenty. gives you a good feeling of accomplishment. gonna be some good holiday smoke.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 13, 2007)

*jomal, I don't know what strain as these are bagseed but I'm getting some bubblegum real soon, I'm soo excited, and for flowering with cfl's .. yes I want to personally see what I can yield using them, a lot of people would not recommend it and that's mostly mh/hps users who have never actually tried them.*


*I'm sorry majim I do not know what you mean by little metal thing, if you are referring to my light fixture and what I'm using for reflection, the answer is cheap dollar store gift wrap and it seems to be working, lol I almost ripped it off thinking it was damaging a couple of my plants but I was wrong.. *


*You're welcome killer, thanks for stopping by and the explosive comment, keep coming back, it works! *


*Thank ya masta, you can never not compliment my plants enough, actually as you should already know what a wonderful feeling it is, Iv'e seen your latest bud shots and man those looks sweet, I can't wait for that holiday smoke!*


*Thanks again guys!*


----------



## jomal206 (Nov 13, 2007)

Well your plant looks pretty nice for being some bagseed

Do all plants look that good when they're growing? I wouldn't expect bagseed to grow a plant that looks that good.....or is that my newbie-ness kicking in?!  

Either way it looks like you've got a good grasp on things. Keep it up, you're an inspiration!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 13, 2007)

They look gorgeous... nice work...


----------



## crazy-mental (Nov 13, 2007)

good looking plant very frosty. keep us posted on your progress,.


----------



## majim420 (Nov 13, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *More Pictures!*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


 


this is what I was talking about ur light fixture, to me it looks like the thing that goes on top of the stove that catches the grease, correct if i'm wrong, dude you are very resourcefull jejeeje


----------



## tech209 (Nov 13, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *Thanks cream for stopping by, glad I was able to help.*
> 
> 
> *madcow thanks but the ac/dc adapter has already been brought up and tested, however they don't give out enough power for what I need them for, I'm thinking those plugs would be great for small grow boxes.*
> ...


damn ur grow coming out cleannnnn better than mines keep it up


----------



## Ribbet29 (Nov 13, 2007)

Tech209 that avatar is fucking disgusting and you should be ashamed of yourself for putting it up.

Your girls look great BTW humboldt


----------



## tech209 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ribbet29 said:


> Tech209 that avatar is fucking disgusting and you should be ashamed of yourself for putting it up.
> 
> Your girls look great BTW humboldt


awwwww boo who .......need a tissue ?????


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 13, 2007)

*Again thanks for the comments jomal, to answer your question I think ALL marijuana plants are beautiful, I haven't had any experiences with bagseeds or any other at that matter, however I've seen some grows that used bagseed and they turned out quite nice.*

*Thanks Hot for stopping by, I have somewhat been keeping up on your journal, I'm sorry to hear about your loss, however Kiki is looking good, you'll get some pretty girls out of her, keep up the good work on your grow...*

*Thanks Crazy, I will be posting damn near everything to the end, every nook and cranny! *

*majim, that's exactly what it is, and it was perfect for when the plants were small, however if I would of kept it I could of only been able to fit bushy under it, I'm using the fan, power plugs, switches etc. for my new grow box, oh I have an inverter as well but the output is only 320w, my lights are over that but I'm sure I can rig up some emergancy lights, please let me know how you plan on hooking yours up.*

*Thanks Ribbet and tech for stopping by showing support, however I'd like to keep this journal friendly, I agree that beheading is disturbing but if it makes anybody feel any better I heard that it was staged , thanks tech for replacing it, if that was an avatar where sombodys holding down a male plant about to slice it .. that would be cool.*

*Killer I forgot to ad in me last post .. I Love Your Avatar, Fear & loathing In Las Vegas was the best!*


*I can't thank you all enough for the kind comments and support, you all have been great!, keep coming back it works!*


----------



## pencap (Nov 13, 2007)

Think you have just about changed my mind into cfl's instead of any T's flou's for my grow....although I did a search today on craigslist and found 100 yea....100 400watt metal/h for 20 bucks a piece....its a good two hour drive, but they are promised to all work!!! anyone wanna split some shipping charges???? Thanks for the PM earlier Hum, btw, read your journal twice!!! Still thinking about building your set up~ 20 dollar m/h sounds too good to be true!!!
MORE PICS~~~pulease! Oh, and that stink bug???? If I was a stink bug, I'd chomp a hole in one of those plants too....course yould find me walking around in circles and get rid o me too, huh???


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 14, 2007)

*Thanks pencap for dropping by, 20 bucks for a mh bulb is great but you'll still have to get a ballast, hood etc.. if you don't have the duckets to get a mh/hps system right away then I would recommend doing a cfl grow for starters, you can always ad to it as you go as I did....*

*I haven't seen anymore damage since I got rid of that bug, hopefully no more appear!*



*Well guys I'm very stoned and am bored, please bear with me, most of this post may be nonsense to you but interesting to me, feel free to scroll on by.*


*Here are some random budshots, I decided to take them while taking pics of some miscellaneous stuff, *


*




*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*




*



*Here is that single plant I grew outdoors a couple years ago,*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*I used job sticks and tap water, came out ok I thought, however it grew pretty small, I'm thinking due to where I had to keep it most of the time (in shady area behind shrub and such) was being sneaky! *



*Front Row Seat - here is where I sit dreaming of the harvest,*


*




*


*My cats got the veg room covered, *


*




*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*She will lay there as long as I'm in my chair, or she likes to lay on my lap.*


*Inverter & cat,*


*




*


*For when power goes out, I just got to figure out how I'm going to hook it up and probably need another battery or two.*


*The fire extinguisher,*


*




*


*The smoke alarm, *


*




*


*You never know what could happen, specially with me doing all the wiring and My mom said so.. speaking of my mother, she asked today (while I was gawking at my girls) "How do you know when they are ready?" I replied "it will go DING!!" she thought that was cute, like an oven timer or something. *


*Spare shop lights, and new grow box, *


*




*


*I don't exactly know what to do with the flos, although I was thinking about putting one on each end of the veg room but I don't know if that would be worth the extra wattage/electricity, also was thinking of hanging them up somewhere so I can have a nice lit up area for taking pictures. Who knows!*



*Screen shot I took awhile back, 420 YEAH!*


*




*


*I couldn't resist when seeing it, I have a slight fascination with the numbers 420.*


*PreFlower Flip Off!*


*




*


*Something else I couldn't resist, doesn't it look like those two lil leaves are giving us the middle finger?*


*The End!*

* I think I am un bored now, it's bout time for bed, thanks for bearing with me... good night! *


----------



## Gyp (Nov 14, 2007)

looking great, love those trichs. Excellent job with the cfls.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 14, 2007)

hey man...luv ur cat! as fascinted with what you're doing as you and the rest of us are!! I keep watching...things looking good!


----------



## jomal206 (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks like they're doing quite well!

I hope my grow turns out as productive as yours!


----------



## dankie (Nov 14, 2007)

Excellent job so far Humboldt. This CFL grow is the best I have ever seen!


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 14, 2007)

*Thanks, Gyp for stopping buy and for the comments, keep coming back it works!*



*tahoe good to see ya again, yeah my cat's very interested as she's an indoor cat and doesn't get to touch nature on the outside, I let her have at the males, she nips at the leaves, is fun watching her.*



*Thanks jomal, stick around rollitup, check out as many journals as you can, visit the FAQ frequently and your grow will do well, I'll be here to help out with what ever I'm able to.*


*Read a lot learn a lot, Read a little learn a little!*


*Thanks dankie, words such as those, are as good as the bud itself, Again thanks everybody for their support and don't forget to post your grow journal links, I would love to check them out...*


*Until next time!*


----------



## F4t4LShot (Nov 14, 2007)

Dude, when are you going to invite us over to go skiing and snowboarding? Those things are looking fucking awesome! I love that chair looking right at them  I too have a lay z boy looking right at my closet. People dont understnad how i can stare at plants for hours but i can. I notice something new every day. Man i hope mine turn out as good as those. Oh, your mom kick ass for letting you grow like that. My parents would kick me out for reading high times. It all stems back to their parents being bad alcoholics and addicts but thats a whole other thread in itself


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 14, 2007)

humboldt you are like macgyver haha, i told grandfather that too. man i have to agree with dankie this grow is the best cfl grow ever. noobs could stop by here and see how its done. your cat cracks me up because he looks so much like mine. good luck growing and harvesting soon.


----------



## susc191 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey ive got a question about cloning, my clones are in a cloning system with air bubbles and rockwool cubes and all that and they look healthy but they;re starting to curl up and it looks like theres white or red in the middle. Is this mold? Are they too cold? Not enough light? If anyone can help me let me know. Thanks


----------



## F4t4LShot (Nov 14, 2007)

Do you have any pics? I hope they are doing ok


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 14, 2007)

*Dude there is no snow where I'm from, I really don't like the snow and I definitely don't ski or snowboard, I would more likely take you boating or 4 wheeling, when in season..lol I wonder how many other people sit and gawk at their plants, I'm sure it's just a noob thing... thanks for your comments btw. *



*Thank you masta, macgyver eh .. yeah I guess I do use what I can get my hands on, it's fun trying to be creative.. not all fun though lmao, didn't you post a pic of your cat while back? I think that was you, if so yeah I think our cats both have tabby in them (tabbys are the best) thanks for being my biggest fan/supporter, keep coming back it works!*



*I'm sorry susc I'm unable to answer your questions, I have had bad luck thus far concerning cloning, I'm putting that on hold as I'm over flowing with girls and am running out of room, I'm working on a new grow box so that I can start the cloning process and flower the remaining girls, I did post my cloning experiences while back here in this journal, if you are able to post some pics, maybe one of these nice folks would be kind enough to help you with that, thanks for stopping by. *


*Pics of what, do I not post enough as it is? lmao j/k, I took some random budshots today while watering but I thought they haven't changed much since the last shots but I will post them for ya!*

*More random budshots,*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*Some more shots of my cat vegging in front of the veg room, *


*




*


*




*


*




*

*She likes to be near me a lot of the time and since my computer is right next to the veg room, she spends a lot of her time there...*

*Thanks guys, Oh I almost forgot, I think I'm growing more than one strain because mediocres smell is much stronger and different than bushy and smalls, mediocre smells hella good! Can't wait to see what happens!*


----------



## Dr High (Nov 14, 2007)

funny thing i have noticed quite the same thing with my cat. he slept and spent most of his day in there. i guess they like the plants?? lol


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 15, 2007)

*Yeah that and probably the tropical feeling.lol. hey I'm going to do the molasses thing hear in a few days, I can't find the recommended grandmothers, am I able to use any ole brand like a safeway or western family brand? I hear molasses will help fatten up the buds.*

*Please Advise!*


----------



## ozone (Nov 15, 2007)

wicked grow with the CFLs. I love your homemade hood. very impressive!!!


----------



## BryanG1983 (Nov 15, 2007)

Well done on the grow so far mate. Things are looking good and I am enjoying the progress!

You seem to be like me, always on the go trying new ideas out, throwing things together. I have a white board i doodle on with all my ides. Sometimes works.

Keep it up!


----------



## dannyboy0602 (Nov 15, 2007)

susc191 said:


> Hey ive got a question about cloning, my clones are in a cloning system with air bubbles and rockwool cubes and all that and they look healthy but they;re starting to curl up and it looks like theres white or red in the middle. Is this mold? Are they too cold? Not enough light? If anyone can help me let me know. Thanks


i stopped using an expensive cloning system (roughly $200) in favor of a more organic approach. start w/ approx 2qt. pots. if in soil use a sterile or non sterile mix, i've experimented and found it really doesn't matter. dip in any rooting hormone. i like the gel. and plant about five cuttings per pot. make sure the mix is moist at all times. temp no higher than 80f and no lower than 70f
you say "white or red",where do you see that in the stems, the leaves or the soil? mold will start in the soil and work it's way up.
i don't like rockwool. cost is unnecessary. it wicks moisture like a mother fucker at the expense of the plants. anyway, if you start clone in soil you can always wait till the little ones have enough roots and then wash off the soil when you transfer to hydro.


----------



## Gwarrior (Nov 15, 2007)

I think I read that for sugaring, most brands will cut it. Do a search on here for 'molasses' and I'm sure you'l find 800 links to posts where this is discussed.

Just use a tablespoon for every 2-3 liters and that should cut it.

BTW, very nice CFL grow. Perhaps one of the best I have seen.


----------



## jomal206 (Nov 15, 2007)

Humboldt would mind posting a pic of your light setup? Maybe sometime when they're in their dark stage so we can see exactly how you've got all of your lights arranged?


----------



## tech209 (Nov 15, 2007)

Humboldt............ still growin strong and looking amazing


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 15, 2007)

25 pages you are doing well bro- good job. can't wait to see the outcome-


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 15, 2007)

*Thanks ozone for making an appearance and for the comments .. keep coming back it works!*


*Hey thanks Bryan, nice to see ya drop in, we are all scientists now right? I think it's cool to see people keep track of their ideas and progresses, I keep everything on note or wordpad, I sincerely hate paper & pen, white board sound like a good idea, I actually have a small board that I used in the past for my plnats to sit on but never thought of using it for what its actually used for..lol again thanks for dropping in...*


*Thanks dannyboy for visiting and sharing cloning with us, very much appreciated!*


*Hey there Gwarrior, thanks for popping in, I was hoping to avoiding doing a search right away lmao but thanks for the information and the kind words.*



*I do have several shots of the light set up scattered throughout this journal but I don't mind posting more shots to save people time looking back, also I have videos of the light setup and this grow, if interested visit the following link.*

*http://bratcat.net/bratcat/pot/videos/humboldts_videos.html*



*As requested,*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*




*

*I think that it has an equal sread of light, I thought about placing the light fixtures closer together but that would include more fixtures & bulbs, thet light fixtures new I found for 16 bucks but I got all mine for 50cents a peice at a thriftstore,, saved me quite a few duckets.*



*Thanks for your support tech, you've been great!*




*25 pages seems like a lot doughnut, it would be a lot more I suppose if I had started this journal from the get go, also speaking of pages to journals, I've noticed journals that are like on their 50th page and they haven't even really starting growing yet..lmao what's up with that? thanks for your support Logan you have been great as well.*



*HOOAH! *


*My bubblegum has arrived, I'm soo exited and eager to germ some but I'm afraid I'm going to have to wait some time as I have too much going on right now as it is.*


*




*


*Does it look like bubblegum to you? cause it sure doesn't look or smell like it to me*


*




*



*To save me some searching, what's the best way to store seeds? would that film container be appropriate and would I need to puncher a few holes in the lid so they can breath?*


*Thank you all for your visits, advise and comments, you do not know how happy you all make me feel, keep coming back it works .. if it don't work for you by golly it's working for me!*


*HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL AND TO ALL A HAPPY HOLLIDAY!*


----------



## jomal206 (Nov 15, 2007)

Sweet man that's how I thought your setup was, thanks for doing that for me 

I saw those light adapters but couldn't figure out a way to mount them so I went with the Y splitters but you did a nice job


----------



## originalstrain (Nov 15, 2007)

so what is that like 10 cfls over 3 plants? have you heard of the t5 i heard there real good with lumen's and electricity but everyone still says hps is the way to go but since i saw your grow im gonna go try the t5s thanks for starting this journal that bushy one is amazing i got a bunch lookin worse then that under hps


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 15, 2007)

*You're welcome **jomal, that's what journals are for, I like the fixtures I'm using but I think the y's** will work just as well.*

*original thanks for visiting, yes I heard of the t5 but the one I wanted was way too expensive, I'd rather get an hps for those prices, also I have 14 26w over three plants.*

*I added an updated video to my video page, day 27 flowering,*
*http://bratcat.net/bratcat/pot/videos/humboldts_videos.html*

*Or you can watch it on your own player,*
*http://bratcat.net/bratcat/pot/videos/flower_day_27.mpg*

*Click or right click - open to watch or save target as.*


----------



## originalstrain (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks a lot please stay posting, i wanna know how much the dry weighs then, thanks!


----------



## originalstrain (Nov 15, 2007)

is that 14 lights including the ones on the bottom? did the ones on the bottom make a big difference, i know the more light the better but did you notice a difference or have those there since the beginning?


----------



## Dr High (Nov 15, 2007)

budding up nicley Hum i never figured ive never had that many trichs at that stage only ALOT of hairs but at the end it was just as good. Peace


----------



## majim420 (Nov 16, 2007)

bro just so the video, dammmmmmm, the filling up nicely , they look gorgeus, i bet ur cat loves weed too, hes always there, lol


----------



## BryanG1983 (Nov 16, 2007)

There is nothing better than a brainstorm night. I just sit and come up with silly ideas. Sometimes put them into action but it is all trial and error.
By the looks of things you are having a good time growing and doing well might I add.
Keep up the good work and I look forward to your updates.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 16, 2007)

*original don't worry I'm a posting picture taking mutha fu*&%# yes it was 14 lights and I took out the strips of light at the bottom, it did give it more overall light but didn't seem to be doing anything, I was thinking it was a waste of electricity, I did however added 46 more watts above, check it out bellow.*

*Thanks Dr High, haven't you heard, I sprinkled powdered sugar over all the buds...*


*Thanks majim for stopping by and showing some love, yeah the girls are filling up pretty good, however I was informed that I should trim the bottom branches that weren't doing anything, made perfect sense as it should now focus more on the higher and bigger buds, also she can now breath, I'm thinking I should of done this along time ago, oh well live & learn, I did ad some more light above to help fatten up the colas and some of the lower buds.*




*I'm forever thinking of improvements and as I was sitting in me lazy boy dreaming over the girls I saw something .. I saw a light bulb floating above my head, I said to myself .. "WTF" it came to me as to how I would be able to add more light above, have a look.*


*Some different angles,*




*




*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*If you noticed mediocre has four cola branches and two are shorter, also notice how effective the lights I added should be on them smaller colas, I'm soo stoked, I'm seriously thinking about purchasing two 40w bulbs, I now want to get the fattest buds possible using cfls, money is no longer an issue..*


*I was informed to trim the bottom branches of my plants, so I went out and bought some clippers,*



*




*


*Just kidding, it just so happens I need a trim the same time bushy does.*


*The trimmings,*


*




*


*




*

*You think I could make some good hash, damn seriously I'm going to let that shit dry and smoke it, maybe I will get some idea of what kind of a high to expect, as stated before I smoked some of the males and they actually gave me a pretty decent buzz.. however it didn't last long.*

*I soo wanted to try and clone those clipping but heard that cloning after flowering is more difficult, so I decided to wait.. *



*Here's bushy all nice and trimmed,*

*




*


*




*


*I couldn't resist sticking a branch in my ghetto hooka,*


*




*


*I figured since I had to take bushy out to give her a trim I'd take some more budshots**,*

*




*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*




*



*Well the girls are now resting and it's about time for me to do the same, HOOAH!! to all!*


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 16, 2007)

*LMAO .. Bryan funny that you posted what you did and when you did, I was typing more stuff as you posted, thanks for the support!*


----------



## jomal206 (Nov 16, 2007)

Your plants are really coming along man, awesome budshots!


----------



## PartyOf5 (Nov 16, 2007)

dude your shit is rockin! i took clones from mine with them in flowering but it takes a little longer for them to change back to veg. and start growing again. bro you can always send me those bubblegum seeds and ill store them in a nice 5gal. bucket full of ocean forest potting soil for you. i'll get u some pics of my bubblegum soon so ull kinda know what to expect from them. i kept mine in veg till they got around 24" tall for about 5 weeks. now one is arouind 48" tall and the other is around 44" tall with some nice big colas on top.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks sooo delicious...


----------



## LoveIt (Nov 16, 2007)

those buds look freaking insane man- excellent, _excellent_ grow


----------



## majim420 (Nov 16, 2007)

post as soon as u burn those clippings, believe me i was tempted to light mines up after they died, but no, better wait


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 17, 2007)

*Thanks jomal, your comments as everybody's are much appreciated**!*

*Party you're too funny, give you my seeds .. **lmao** you already have some growing, speaking of .. Damn It! I want to see them, it's been damn near a month, it's about time you reveal your ladies, I want to see what bubblegum looks like from your point of view, thanks for dropping by and showing me some love, if you'd ever update your journal I'd return some of that love.... *

*Thanks hot, bushy seemed to really love that trim because today **she **has dramatically changed. (over night) check her out.*

*Hey LoveIt thanks for dropping in, is there an echo in here? Thanks for the comments!*

*Will do majim, looks like it's about ready, I'll probably light it up first thing tomorrow, I'm going to pull the bigger leaves and roll up the rest, I'll let ya know what kind of a head change I receive..*

*




*

*




*


*Bushy - day 28 flower,*


*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*She's actually looking smoke a bowl, really filling in and the top cola bud is starting to get fat as well as all her other buds scattered around, I think bushy really like the trim I gave her, I'm thinking about doing the same to small and mediocre, the girls are liking the new light, .*

*Bushy and small,*

*




*

*Mediocre and small,*

*




*

*Mediocre - 22 days flowering, **budshots**!*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*Ok I decided to top two more of my girls as they were getting tall and not getting enough light toward their bottoms, I went ahead and tried cloning the tops and the small side branches, they are small but who knows they may take, if a couple actually take root, **Im** going to put the rest of my girls into flower, they are getting big and I will be running out of room before to long.*

*Some shots of the aftermath, *

*




*

*




*

*What do you guys think is that enough or not enough light for **those** clones?*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*I would of took more shots of the procces but I'm nervous enough as it, I'll get the hang of it one of these day, thanks everybody for your support!*


----------



## 420chazz (Nov 17, 2007)

dude, awesome awesome grow. shows what can be done with a load of cfls and some patience. i take my potentially existing hat off to you.
good job.
chazz


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 17, 2007)

*Thanks for visiting chazz, I'm admiring your grow as well, also thanks for the comments.*


*Quick update before I head for bed, I found my only y and added another 23w bulb, I now have an additional 69w 433w total, hopefully this will at least help the colas, I'm thinking it will help fatten the lower branches as well, it should work out being I rotate bushy and small every watering.*








*Good night, or morning ya'll!!!*


----------



## majim420 (Nov 17, 2007)

hey humb what about putting that light a litlle closer to the dome, i thinks its better that way, good luck with the clones, those buds look tasty, are those jiffy plugs u'r using for cloning?


----------



## DOT5262 (Nov 17, 2007)

damn that cfl setup is sick, it hurts my eyes just looking at the picture .


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 18, 2007)

*I don't no majim, I was told to keep the light far away as possible and to use a low watt, I'm using a 20w the lowest I have, should the light be on 24/7 or is it better to give them some darkness?*


*Hey DOT thanks for visiting, I added more light and thinking about adding even more, wait until I do then let me know how your eyes are feeling..lol.... *


*Bushy day 29,*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*Man bushy and small are getting fatter and filling out more and more everyday, also their color is changing daily, tomorrow will be one month and I can't imagine what they are going to look like in another.*


*More wattage,*


*




*

*




*

*




*


*I'm thinking about adding some more lights to the left and right sides of the girls, probably 6 more 23w - 4 on left side of mediocre/small and 2 on right side of bushy, ghetto diagram above.. this will total 571w of cfl light, I'm thinking that will do it, what do you think?*


*Just some more pics of me cat and her fascination with the veg room, *


*




*


*




*



*Who do you think will go blind first, me or her?*


----------



## jomal206 (Nov 18, 2007)

LMAO I know the feeling Humboldt since I added my other 4 lights my grow area is like a blinding white light!


----------



## DOT5262 (Nov 18, 2007)

i think it might be alittle overkill but cant hurt i would get some 40+ watts and stick em in that way you need less but its all good. im thinking ima get a cooltube for my space im just collecting opinions if it would be smart/possible


----------



## Slam (Nov 18, 2007)

[B571w is a lot of flouresents for 3 plants, too late to get a HPS, but maybe for next time...
Lovely looking ladies!


----------



## ozone (Nov 18, 2007)

Slam said:


> [B571w is a lot of flouresents for 3 plants, too late to get a HPS, but maybe for next time...
> Lovely looking ladies!




Maybe, just maybe Humbolt actually * wanted * to do a gro under CFL not HID. And they look to be doing really well. Its also a fairly small growing area ... taylor made for a fluro grow. 

Stick with the CFLs Humb ... your an inspiration to us all 



_* ozone *_


----------



## Dr High (Nov 18, 2007)

you will not see the stems when itll be done fattening or almost. i just love to look at this stuff


----------



## WutangFinancial (Nov 18, 2007)

That's a diesel cfl setup. Looking very nice, right now I'm flowering with 250w of cfl.
Very interested in this end result.


----------



## 420chazz (Nov 19, 2007)

wicked. +rep just because u did good.
cant wait to see the final product
chazz


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 19, 2007)

*LOL.. jomal, I'm not done yet, I'm still adding, I thought what the heck, let's go for the gusto with these cfls.*

*Over kill nah .. I don't think so, I thought about getting some of the 40watters, however I get 23w for 89cents a peice, I figure I get 46 watts for a buck 78 apposed to 10 bucks for less watts..*

*Slam thanks for stopping by, not done yet, stick around, also I definitely plan on getting an hps, however I am going to see what these cfl's are going to do for me, I have plans for an hps flowering room. *

*Thanks ozone, I will be finishing these three girls with as many cfl's that I can fit in there, again I'm not done adding.*


*I hope so Dr High but from my view doesn't look like they will be filling out, looks to me like I will end up with patches .. a lot of popcorn buds, witch is perfectly fine with me...*

*Thanks Wutang for dropping in and commenting, do you have a grow journal going, if so please post your link, I'm always interested in other cfl grows...*


*HOOAH! some updates,*


*Small budshots, day 30,*

*




*


*




*


*




*


*




*


*Decided to trim small,*

*




*


*




*

*Her trimmings,*

*




*

*Minus four that I decided to try and clone.*

*




*


*




*


*




*

*The clones seem to be doing ok however some are leaning, this scares me but we will see, I placed arrows in the second image to show the four new clones..*

*I added some temporary side lighting until I can get the right fixtures, my goal now is to get as much light as in as many anlge as I can, *

*




*


*




*


*




*

*It's getting brighter in there eh? *



*Good news, I now have a new grow room,*

*




*


*




*


*




*

*That should be a decent grow room, you think i'd be able to grow three big topped girls in there? has everything, it's own elecrical, heater with thermostat, vent etc. all I have to do now is strip it out and ad an hps that I should be getting soon! I'm thinking starting out with a 400w then maybe upgrade in near future.*

*I will be taking measurements of the closet as soon as I clean it out, make room, also I will probably start a new jornal for this one as it's going to be an hps grow...*


*I just got the timer , all I need now is the hps.lol..*

*




*


*I priced hps systems at a hydro shop near me and they are way too expensive, everything seems to be double the prices than anywhere else online or otherwise, also I saw the exact timmer I got for only 18 buck there for 40 bucks, that's crazy!*


*For you majim,*

*




*

*They were about as good as the males, tasted a bit better but obviously harsh, the high was nice but didn't last long, this kind of scares me as how the buds are going to turn out, are they going to be stony, are they going to be stony but the high won't last long or it won't be all that stony and the high won't last long, this is all going through my brain.*


*We will just have to wait and see, thanks everybody for the support!*


*PS .. lol chazz you posted as I was working on mine, thanks for visiting and the comments are always appreciated!*


----------



## 420chazz (Nov 19, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *PS .. lol chazz you posted as I was working on mine, thanks for visiting and the comments are always appreciated!*


i smell editing. don't u hate it when u do that lolz. speaking of smell, how do the girls smell. i bet its nice.
catchya
chazz


----------



## BryanG1983 (Nov 19, 2007)

Glad to see things are still going well for you.
Result on the new grow room!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 19, 2007)

i wouldn't worry too much, by the looks of your buds you are gonna have a kick ass stony buzz for hours haha.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 19, 2007)

new room is gonna be nice Hum....currently grow continues to loook likeits going well. yea, the smell.....hmmmm.....rich and full and danky!


----------



## jomal206 (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah I'd say you dont' have much to worry about Humboldt...from I've read the big difference comes in the last few weeks....keep it up man you're doing awesome

Where'd you find CFLs for 89 cents!?


----------



## DOT5262 (Nov 19, 2007)

soon your cfl fixture will have more power then a 1000 watt HPS '

EDit and how did you set that cfl fixture up ? i either am gonna get a cooltube hps or some more cfls. if i get more cfls i need to make a new fixture. mine is a ghetto thing and only has 3 spots for vertical bulbs which will kill me when i need that vertical space


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 19, 2007)

Look amazing, keep up the awesome work..=)


----------



## Gyp (Nov 19, 2007)

Did you try any rooting hormone this time round, or just stuck em in? Lil bit twisted and I can't see left, so I'm not sure if you mentioned that.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 19, 2007)

*The quotes are pissing me off I don't know why it's acting up, please bear with me!*

*



i smell editing. don't

Click to expand...





u hate it when u do that lolz

Click to expand...





. speaking of smell, how do the girls smell. i bet its nice.

Click to expand...

*


> *catchyachazz*


*Yes, sometimes it takes me awhile to get prepared to post, I usually refresh before posting, however that time I didn't, smell is not bad, I can't really smell the girls unless I disturb them by moving them, they really smell if I gently pinch a bud, bushy and small have a different smell than mediocre, I'm thinking I have two different strains growing, mediocre smells more sweet like candy as busy and small smells more earthy but they are getting sticky as hell. *



*Thanks Bryan, updates on the new grow room are bellow,*


*



i wouldn't worry too much, by the looks of your buds you are 

Click to expand...

**



gonna have a kick ass stony buzz for hours haha

Click to expand...

**I sure hope so **masta and for days, but looks can me deceiving, since I've added more lights bellow in the middle I've been noticing them filling out more, could be normal but I'm thinking the extra light definitely** helps...*


*Thanks tahoe, **Iv'e** been cleaning out the room, I'm going to be posting step by step pictures, isn't that what you all like? updates are bellow.*




> *Yeah I'd say you dont' have much to worry about Humboldt...from I've read the big difference comes in the last few weeks....keep it up man you're doing awesome*
> 
> *Where'd you find **CFLs for 89 cents!?*


*Thanks **jomal for the info, I recently read that somewhere, I cant' wait until then, the bulbs I got at a place called the outpost discounted items, the bulbs are originally99cents witch is still good but when they went down 10cents I had to grab a handful**.*



> *soon your **cfl fixture will have more power then a 1000 watt HPS*
> 
> *EDit and how did you set that **cfl fixture up ? i either am gonna get a cooltubehps or some more cfls. if i get more cfls i need to make a new fixture. mine is a ghetto thing and only has 3 spots for vertical bulbs which will kill me when i need that vertical space*


*I've** already got more watts than a 400whps but I don't think that makes any difference, I'm thinking it has more to do with lumens witch I'm still learning..lol**.. maybe I should add them up as well to see what I got total.*

*Concerning the light **fixture, I took some thin plywood build a frame around it, drilled holes down the middle/length of the board inserted fixtures then wired them, I'm using dollar store gift wrap for refection, I simply placed it out over the board and duct taped to the the other side, took two pieces of gift wrap** .. only one buck and it seems to be working well, I'm using bolts with eyes chains and quick releases to easy lift and lower fixture.*

*If you go back a page or two you will see shots of the light fixture, may give you a better understanding as how I built it.*

*Thanks hot, **Kiki is looking very nice as well, you know I'm thinking maybe stress to a plant could cause it to grow abnormally, I say this because bushy she was a little mistreated as a teanager and had been stressed out quite a bit, now she's bushy as hell as the others are more straight up, you mentioned in your journal that Kiki was the only surviver** and she was obviously stressed at some point. (Just a Thought!)*

*Yes I used rooting hormone, I'm hoping I did everything right this time around as this could get expensive, bellow is a link to the list of things I used for this round cloning. *

*https://www.rollitup.org/326176-post90.html*



*Updates of the new room, *

*




*

*




*

*




*

*The room has it's own water supply if needed, how cool is that, it's like this room was made for growing.*

*




*

*Check it out it even comes with oder control*


*I cleaned it out today and got some measurements (7' 2" by 3' 7") I will be gutting it out soon but would like to salvage the shelving that is in there, I will be post **ingupdates as I go.*

*Thank you all!*


----------



## lovethegreen (Nov 19, 2007)

*Well the oder control closes the deal. lol. That looks like it gonna be a sweet set up when its already*


----------



## jomal206 (Nov 19, 2007)

LMAO on the odor control!

Looks like a nice room to really get a nice grow going with some experience from this one!!

And it would be interesting to see how many lumens ya got there


----------



## billybob88 (Nov 19, 2007)

Good job Boldt. looks like your on your way to a really nice crop. check out how mine are, day 40.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 20, 2007)

*Thanks for visiting **lovethegreen, a couple more hundred of them fresheners should do the trick you think?*

*jomal** what are you laughing at the fact that I misspelled odor or the freshener itself? j/k yeah I thought it to be cute.. also I added up my total watts and lumens, the results are bellow.*


*Thanks **billybob, nice looking girl you have there, what type of lighting are you using, also do you have a grow journal? if so please post a link.*


*More lighting added I did and still not done,*





























*If my calculations are correct I have **571w and 38900 lumens total, I have more lumens than a 250w hps and just over eleven thousand shy of a 400w, I have read that you can grow like 6 nice plants under a 250w hps and 12 decent plants under a 400w hps, so I'm thinking three plants should do awesome with 38900 lumens, heck if I had more room I could ad a few more plants.*


*I found the following while searching on how many lumens are in a **400whps, I found some answers, maybe you will too.*



*Watts have nothing to do with light or growth. Watts measure how much power a light fixture uses to produce light. You can tell how efficient a light bulb is by looking at watts. A 23 watt CFL produces as much light as a 100 watt incandescent...even though the incandescent has more watts, it's useless. See what I mean?*

*What you care about is light...more specifically, light energy. That's what plants use during photosynthesis/growth. Light is measured in lumens. In my experience and reading, lumen amounts per sq. ft./sq. m. look like this*

*2000 lumens sq. ft./21500 lumens sq. m. = Absolute minimum for growth. You won't get much from this, especially after the plant has grown a bit. Not really enough to flower well.*

*3000 lumens sq. ft./32250 lumens sq. m. = Pretty Good growth. Enough light for the entire light cycle, although your yields may be lower. *
*4000 lumens sq. ft./43000 lumens sq. m. = Very good growth. Once you pass around 3500, growth rate and ability goes up fast.*

*Over 5000 lumens sq. ft./53750 lumens sq. m. = Optimal growth. Dense growth in all stages.*

*Keep in mind that using reflectors, using mylar or having flat white walls, and keeping your lights close to your plants keep you from wasting lumens. It's not just about having light, it's about getting the light to your plants. IMO, people ofter overbuy lights. This creates more light, but the light isn't always hitting the plants. And that creates more heat and ventilation issues, which causes stress problems. *

*That's why it's still impossible to tell anything about growth or yield based on just lumens. A guy that has an HPS that is too far away from plants that have no walls near them and no ventilation may get poorer results than a grower with CFLs that uses reflectors and has a couple of lights under the canopy in a well-ventilated spot. *

*HPS lights are often said to generate more heat than CFLs. That's not really true...it's just that they are more efficient at producing light, and there's a smaller surface area on the bulb itself for the resulting heat to dissipate. That means more ventilation. But the higher amount of lumens per watt means you use less power and get greater light penetration through your canopy. Still, I'm a believer that well used CFL's can give you great grows with less ventilation and heat issues. If you're in a small to very small area (less than 4 sq. ft./.25 sq. m.), I'd consider the advantages of CFLs in that way.*

*But HPS is more efficient. A typical 250 watt HPS bulb/unit will produce about 27,000 lumens. I've seen people use a 250w in a 3' x 3' room and get good results. That's 9 sq. ft. which = 3000 lumens a sq. ft. (Really, a 250w HPS is better in a smaller area.) to give you an idea of the difference in efficiency of CFL vs. HPS, think of this.*

*23w CFL = 1600 lumens = 69.6 lumens/watt*
*30w CFL = 2000 lumens = 66.7 lumens/watt*
*40w CFL = 2600 lumens = 66.3 lumens/watt*

*compared to *

*150w HPS = 14000 lumens = 93.3 lumens/watt*
*250w HPS = 28000 lumens = 112 lumens/watt*
*400w HPS = 50000 lumens = 125 lumens/watt*
*600w HPS = 90000 lumens = 150 lumens/watt*

*So you can see that HPS is more efficient than CFL...and as you get into bigger HPS bulbs, it becomes a lot more efficient. There's also fewer hassles with multiple cords and saved money on your energy bill. If you've got a big area and/or you can deal with the heat and ventilation, HPS is the way to go in flowering. Still, I'm a believer in small HPS lights and combo HPS/CFL grows...if you've got a 2' x 2' room, you can use a 150w HPS and 4 23w CFLs from Wal-Mart and get a terrific grow with very few heat issues. *



*I just may do that, use my new grow room for **hps, cfls and flos that should be a good combo you think? throw in a mh in the mix should be an ultimate grow room for all stages of growth.*

*Keep on growing! thanks for all the support people!*


----------



## billybob88 (Nov 20, 2007)

2 600 hps's. 180,000 lumens. your right boldt, you should do that man. i grow my veg plants with a 250mh i picked up for 150 bucks! used but with a brand new bulb and a hydrofarm reflector and sunleaves ballast. i suggest for ur next one pick up an hps and a mh you will be tickled. ur cfl grow is lookin great tho. but i think ur ready to take the next step big dog!


----------



## lovethegreen (Nov 20, 2007)

*Man that post rocked I'm bookmarkin it. Thanks man on a side note:*
*I'm using a 250 mh with a hydro farm reflector and ballast I picked mine up for $51.00 on ebay came with an 80.00 bulb too. I thought it was a sweet deal.*


----------



## joeblow420 (Nov 20, 2007)

Them are some nice little bushes, Im impressed with how the CLF seem to work.. I cant wait to get started myself... I also cant wait to see what your buds look like, and how well they yield.. I would say so far so good from what I see here, hope all goes well for ya


----------



## jomal206 (Nov 20, 2007)

That's a very nice little write up you got there man 

I was laughing at the odor control itself LOL

That's awesome you're 1000 lumens away from an HPS!


----------



## pencap (Nov 20, 2007)

> *Watts have nothing to do with light or growth. Watts measure how much power a light fixture uses to produce light. You can tell how efficient a light bulb is by looking at watts. A 23 watt CFL produces as much light as a 100 watt incandescent...even though the incandescent has more watts, it's useless. See what I mean?
> 
> What you care about is light...more specifically, light energy. That's what plants use during photosynthesis/growth. Light is measured in lumens. In my experience and reading, lumen amounts per sq. ft./sq. m. look like this*
> 
> ...


That is the SHIT man!!! Been looking for that kind o info for a week!!!!! I'll be using 2 150 hps, + 1 (maybe more) 40 watt cfl ( 2600 lumens)l, with a maximum lumen output of, ummmmm 30,600 lumens...in a 6' sq ft area....math withholding, I'll be getting, um.....over 5,000 lumens per foot...am i right??? Optimum output for minimum cost....spent 48 bucks on light, getting 30,000 plus lumens! 2 hps 150 watters off of amazon.com for 16 bucks each!!!! Should be here today!!! Germinating some Thai freebies to exp with before germinating ICE. Soil to DWC transplant. wish me luck...


Humbolt....by the last pics, it looks like yer ready for harvest!!! 1/2 of your "hairs" have gone red............!!!! Way to go!! I love this post!!!! Do you plan on CFL's in yer new room? More cat pics too!! She's waiting on the "humbolts special catnip" she knows whats up!!!! LOL!


----------



## pencap (Nov 20, 2007)

BTW, what has been your total cost in lamps, so far, as to the price of a 250 watt mh???
you got a zillion cfls.....what did the total cost run you??? in bulbs alone, that is????
Sockets....and how has your elec. bill been doing, noticeable?


----------



## DOT5262 (Nov 20, 2007)

whats the size of your new grow room ?


----------



## majim420 (Nov 20, 2007)

MEN UR DOING AWSOME!!!!!!, keep the good work, hopefully im making a trip to the states pretty soon, im gonna buy everything i need for at least a year, so i dont run out of supllies, pretty soon i'll be growing again, goood luck keep up the post, dont u feel tempted to snap some of ur bud dired and smoke it!!
i know i Am!!!!


----------



## wbinwv (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks AWESOME bro

Answer me a couple of questions, how many total CFL's do you have now? Also, how long have your females been flowering?


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 21, 2007)

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*Damn billy, you think you have enough light and your only showing me one plant? I want to see more!, My plans for the new room is to have a 400w hps above the plants and cfls surrounding them.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*Right on lovethegreen, glad that psot helped ya, are you using that mh for veg and flower?*[/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*joeblow, good to see you around, thanks for the comments, if you have any questions feel free to send me a pm, good luck to you and your grow.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*I couldn't resist posting the odEr control, got some use out of that post as well eh, I'm bad with numbers, I don't know what I'd do without a calculator, It's more like 11000 shy of a 400w hps. (actually thought it was 1100) just added more, see updates bellow.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*pencap, Good Luck!, , glad to see ya around, I'm glad to see people are getting use out of that post, sounds like you got a pretty decent spread planned, please do post a link to your grow journal if you decide to create one.*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*I'm far from harvest, I'm only 32 days into flower, I plan on using hps plus cfls like yourself but on a slightly higher scale, see updates bellow.*[/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*I don't have the time to calculate the total cost of the light setup, besides I don't I have all the receipts but I will say that it wasn't much and I spent probably less than 50 bucks on the bulbs and around or above 50 for the fixture accessories you'll need to realize that I started out with only a handful of cfls, I was able to shop wisely and gather equipment as I went (that's what's soo great about cfls) also I took advantage of the thrift stores. *[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*My electric bill has only gone up a buck maybe two, I'm still waiting for my second bill since I started this grow, running 400, 600 or even a 1000w hps 12 hours out the day is not going to put but maybe a dent into your bill, my heater at the lowest setting is 1500w, many of your household appliances are well over 1000w, specially this day and age... if you are concerned about your electric bill or suspicion of your electric bill, might want to consider using less appliances that are 1000w or higher .. for example, don't run your heater as much in the winter, freeze a bit if you must, I would in order to have my own smoke.*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*



[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]I cleaned it out today and got some measurements (7' 2" by 3' 7") I will be gutting it out soon but would like to salvage the shelving that is in there, I will be post ingupdates as I go.[/FONT]

Click to expand...

*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*Was on previous page.*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*Thanks majim, I do hope you manage to start growing again soon, I was really getting into your journal, maybe it was due to the fact of where you are as well as what you were working with, perhaps the next won't be as excited, lmao j/k I'm looking forward to your next journal.*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*Oh yeah I'm forever tempted to take a pinch, however I'd rather wait closer to harvest before doing that, in fact if the girls aren't ready by xmas, I'm going to clip atleast a branch.*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*wb I had recently posted the answer to your question, it's on the previuos page .. but wait before you go back check out the updates bellow, I added what I think to be the finale touch, thanks for your enthusiasm. 32 days for busy/small and 26 days for mediocre.*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*Phew! now for the updates....*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*Here's bushy at day 32,*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*




*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*




*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*




*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*




*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*




*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*




*[/FONT]

*




*

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*If you will notice the yellowing/dying leaves, I'm thinking that is due to me not realizing how soon they start needing more water, I let bushy go bone dry for over a day before I realized she needed to drink, I normally feed bushy and mediocre every third day and small every other or second day, I suppose I'm going to have to feed like every second day, being that the plants are different I'm having to feed them different days, its actually getting a bit confusing..lmao, I will get the hang of it though...*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*The finale touch, I got a desk lamp today for a buck 50 and it had the flexable mechanism, immeadiatly a CFL went off above my head, I thought why not use it so that I'm able to better adjust the light in specifc areas, right now I'm focusing on the lower and middle side branches, if I feel they need more light toward the top .. No problem just need to bend the fixture up... I'm thinking about converting more like it..*[/FONT]

*




*

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*




*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*




*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*I think!*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*I removed three of the 23 watts and added four more 26, the three that are in the middle and the front right lower bulb, now have 18 26w - 7 23w totaling 629w and 41800 lumens surrounding the girls, damn close to the 400w hps and I'm able to place them closer also place them where I want. *[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*As requested!*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]




[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*To Be Continued!*[/FONT]


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Nov 21, 2007)

Dood WTF your cat can fly??? That's pretty sweet - So it looks like you are about halfway or so of flowering... looking nice.

The Oder control holding up for you or is it getting stinky?


----------



## PartyOf5 (Nov 21, 2007)

chart for picking the amount of light for room size.


----------



## Dr High (Nov 21, 2007)

wow your plants are looking goody goood!i bet youll hit at least 100 grams dried


----------



## BryanG1983 (Nov 21, 2007)

Loving all of this mate.
+rep for the post on the lights, big help much appreciated.

Have you made any progress with your new room?


----------



## DOT5262 (Nov 21, 2007)

wow someone has the cfl fever.. i bet you and fdd dont get along.... also you should put up a DIY on how to make a cfl setup like that. i would like to know


----------



## BryanG1983 (Nov 21, 2007)

DOT5262 said:


> wow someone has the cfl fever.. i bet you and fdd dont get along.... also you should put up a DIY on how to make a cfl setup like that. i would like to know


I agree, after your grow a DIY cfl setup should be carried out by yourself. 

YOU CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 21, 2007)

*Yeah she fly's, just learned of this recently, after gettin a peacock feather, she really loves it, and what I do is wave it around in the air until she leaps for it, then I let go and let her have at it, she's ripping it up so I need to get more feathers, it's like teaching her how to hunt as she's an indoor cat, if she were to ever get out and lost I would like her to be able to defend and hunt for herself.. (they say cats need certain amount of play time and a certain amount of rest)*

*Right on, thanks for the chart party and the special appearance, where the heck have you been, I NEED! to see your girls, is everything alright with them?*

*Thanks Dr, I'm hoping to get at least an eighth, seriously I'll be happy to yield at least two and a half three ounces, I don't have a scale and am wondering if a mail scale would work, I really don't know about grams and shit, I'm an eighth, quarter, ounce, pound kind of a guy, what I need is a triple beam. *

*Thanks for the rep Bryan, no I'm putting the new room on hold until after thanksgiving, *


*DOT .. don't you EVER mention fdd here again.lmao, j/k I don't mind fdd, I just don't care for his attitude toward some noobs! and cfl's, he's got his ways of growing and I have mine, yes definitely have the cfl fever, a lot of people say cfl's are shit for flowering, well I'm adapted to proving them wrong... *

*DIY is a very good idea, however I wouldn't be abe to put together a proper tut or step by step without having the material right in front of me, I may be able to do something like that when I decide to dismantle my lighting, however it's actually pretty simple to build a cfl light fixture, although you should know a lil about electricity and not be afraid of it, also could get costly to build a cfl setup totally worthwhile, if you don't shop wisely... I will see what I can to for a simple but effective rundown on building a cfl light fixture..*


*NO promises!*

*Thanks guys for the support, keep coming back, it works! *


*HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!*


----------



## PartyOf5 (Nov 23, 2007)

i'm still around bud, just am very busy right now. i promise pics soon.


----------



## originalstrain (Nov 23, 2007)

those are lookin so good, nice cat, how tall are those now? thanks a lot i love this journal!!


.


----------



## BryanG1983 (Nov 23, 2007)

You aint introduced the cat to everyone!


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 23, 2007)

*Glad to hear everything's alright party, I'm looking forward to them pics, should be a big surprise!*


*Thanks original, WOW I'm soo excited how well things are going I didn't think to measure the lengths, thanks for reminding me.*


*Bushy's Length,*

*




*

*




*


*Smalls length,*

*




*

*That's as good as measurement I can get, looks like bushy is well over two feet and small is just under, I will try to measure mediocre some other time as she's got four different sized colas and will be harder to measure...*


*I'm sorry Bryan, my cat's a girl and her name is summer, thanks for your support!*



*Update!,*


*I decided to put four more big girls into flower today, two topped, one fimmed and one left alone.. My plan was to be able to have a harvest every month or so and in order to do this I must start flowering a second batch around a month after the first bacth has been in flower.*

*I was hoping to get my new room done so I can start flowering the girls there but things have changed so I'm a bit off schedule, I took out two small mothers and placed them in with the clones for futures batches, for now I may use the new room for the mothers and clones until I decide exactly what I'm going to do.*

*Right now I have enough going on, will have plentys two harvest within the next month or three, hopefully some of my clones will root so I can start vegging them for the third batch, also I'm going to start some bubblegum to add the that batch..*


*Day #35 Flowering for bushy & small - day 29 for mediocre!*

*Bushy, *

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*All the buds are getting sticky, phat and tight but bushys cola is getting the fattest, she's very tight and hard, kind of reminds me of a pine cone when touched.*

*Bushy and smalls,*

*




*

*




*


*Smalls cola,*

*




*

*Bushy's and smalls leaves are starting to turn yellow and fall off, although I think this is normal as they are more than half way done, however it could be a case of nitrogen deficiency, I can't find a cure for that also I read the following "consumption of nitrogen (N) from the fan leaves during the final phase of flowing is 100% normal." *

*I'm not sure if bushy and smalls are in their finale stages or not but I'm not that worried about it as there's plenty of leaves to go around, the buds are still growing and looking great, and mediocre is doing fine.*

*Not much smell from bushy and smalls but mediocre sure is starting to stink up the place, I'm Loving It!*

*




*

*One of mediocres cola buds,*

*




*


*Couple shots of the girls under the lights,*


*




*

*




*



*Hope you all had a Happy Thanksgiving, thanks guys for being soo supportive!*


----------



## jomal206 (Nov 23, 2007)

Looks really nice man, my plants took a turn for the worse over the holiday :*(


----------



## Gwarrior (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey man, been a constant follower of your CFL grow and it even inspired me to switch to CFL's from HPS for veg earlier this month. Lookin' very good man. How tall were they when you flowered?

Anyway, stop by my grow journal in my sig and see what you think. I'd appreciate any criticism or "fuck yea's".


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 23, 2007)

hey Hum...continuning to look really special....thanks for the detailed shots....I'll be interested in what your yeild is.....good luck!


----------



## jomal206 (Nov 23, 2007)

Yeah your shots are really nice, I'm totally impressed with the CFLs and I'm hoping my grow turns out so impressive


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 24, 2007)

hey humboldt lookin good. you are turning into the cfl ambassador lol. i like how with every strain of plant you can see different pheno's. like with yours, some have a main cola and some have multiple colas. i think your cat got into your stash and thats why she is flying. well i am off to bed, just got home from working all night in the freezing cold.


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey H. 
How was your TG ? 

I just got done eatting, awww turkey.....

My stomach hurts.

Your ladies are looking really tasty. It looks like alot of the hairs are turning a nice golden brown. 
The trics look like little diamonds sparkling in the light. I should go get my sun glasses. 

How do you put up the pics on your threads?


----------



## crazy-mental (Nov 24, 2007)

really nice looking plants. try not to over endulge on the weed, like you have on the turkey.


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Nov 24, 2007)

Your grow is coming along really nicely. You should probably be ready to harvest by mid-late december, so you'll have a nice little christmas present.

Due to financial hardships (e.g. fired from my last job for no reason), my computer and grow closet will not be ready until after christmas this year. Once they are ready I'll throw up a journal that you will be obligated to read.

Also, I intend to link this thread in my sig with the title "CFLs work fine, you're just a shitty grower"


----------



## []D[][]V[][]D (Nov 24, 2007)

any pics of your males? That would be nice to help others identify males... I would like to see.

I am using 4 40w 4 ft. 6500K CFL's..


----------



## []D[][]V[][]D (Nov 24, 2007)

here are my pictures of my setup,

as you can see i snipped the leaves and didn't touch the growth close to the stem....I have not topped either...

about 4 weeks old, 4-4.5inches high

again

4 40w 4 ft. 6500K T-8 FL's


----------



## ozone (Nov 24, 2007)

^^^ I'm confused ... 4 40w 4ft 65k CFLs??? Um ... dont you mean shop lights or T5s or something? I mean, a 4ft CFL would be like 1000w and would give a 400w HPS a run for its money . Also have to say your plant is not very big for 4 weeks. My guess is you prolly need more light.


----------



## []D[][]V[][]D (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes, corrected it. I have another 6500K CFL 100W that I can put in the mix as well....going to do that now...I was debating wether or not to do it...thinking thos T-8's were good enough...my fiance's tropical plant, although established, is flourishing under these T-8's and it is getting indirect from the side.....


Pics are of new setup....4 40w, 1 100watt all 6500K.....camera dims down actuality....its like a light from heaven is on this plant...


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 24, 2007)

*jomal I'm sorry to hear about your sprouts, I seen them and they will pull through, can't wait to seem them in the next week or two...*


*Thanks Gwarrior, I don't know the exact height when I started flowering but what I can tell you is as soon as I put them into flower they stopped growing upward, bushy she continued to grow out a little but small and mediocre seemed of just stopped growing except for the bud production, with this being said I do not get where people say that during flower your plants can double or even triple in size.*

*I don't know if it's the strain or not but I did not notice the size difference.. once I started flowering I stopped lifting the lights...*
*I visited your journal, thanks for posting the link, it looks like you are doing quite well, I'd like to see what you do with the lighting you're using, keep up the great work! *


*Hey thanks tahoe, I should at least get an eight you think? *


*Thanks jomal, I'm sure your grow will do fine, I'll be watching your journal with a cats eye. BTW WTF is your happy place? all I see is like a half an image..*

*Thanks masta, I was beginning to think I lost ya.lol., I recently put four more girls into flower three of witch have been topped or fimmed and the remaining is straight.. so should have plenty to admire.. lmao about my cat getting into my stash and flying.. btw it doesn't look like I will be using an hps anytime soon, as I have too much going on right now and would like to see what these cfls are going to do before I start using the hps.*

*Logan my thanksgiving was good, thanks for asking, sounds like you had a full giving as well, as always thanks for the comments, the brown or amber hairs are turning everyday seems like, it's awesome to watch the progress... I'm sorry I don't know what you mean by how I put my pictures up? I host them and post them..*

*Thanks mental but how do you know I over did it on turkey, why couldn't it of been a goose?..lmao actually I stuffed myself using turkey and ham, I feel you about over doing it on the weed, I tend to smoke more when I have more, I'm afraid I will have this batch all smoked up before the next batch is ready.. I will try and refrain but the first ounce is on me.*

*Thanks dumpster, if not ready by xmas I plan on taking at least a branch, I'm thinking it should be ready enough to get a good idea of what to expect., sorry to hear about your job, even worse .. not being able to start your grow, I'm looking foward to it man, damn you...*

*As I do very much appreciate you adding my link to your signature, however I do not want to make enemies or having people think that I think I'm a better grower or something, becasue I'm not.. I am just doing what I've been learning hear at rollitup times three.*

*"CFLs work fine, you're just a shitty grower"*

*"you're just a shitty grower" I'm thinking is not such a good idea as people don't want to see or hear that, I think it will bother more people than non, "CFLs work fine" that part I feel is acceptable, if you could only change the shitty grower part... your support is greatly appreciated..*

*Thanks DVD for sharing your setup with us, your plant is looking nice and healthy, is that your only and why did you clip the leaves? leaves help plants grow you know, as for the picture of the males, I have lots of them spread throught this journal, I post pretty much everything specially the males and their private parts as I had a hard time with sexing at first and wish share with others.. I plan on updating/posting a pic of my last male, see updates bellow.. if you need better examples I suggest skimming through this journal..*



*Updates,*

*I forgot to post the mothers and clones when I stated that I had put the rest into flower except the two bellow, also my last male..*


*




*


*I know I have to add more lighting and a fan but I'm hoping they will survive with what Iv'e got in there so far, I'm keeping the temp at 70, seems to be staying that with the hearter I'm using...*

*




*


*Clones are at day 8 and no signs of roots but most are still looking ok, still green anyways, I sure hope some root, however I've got one last try after this, using them last to girls.. I will clone every last bit of them to get at least one clone.lol..*

*The last male,*

*




*

*I've had him around for awhile in the tourture chamber I wanted to see what I could do to him before he'd die on me, I've maganded to stunt his growth considerably by leting him dry for several days at a time and placing him right in front of the fan, as you can see he's not dead but is not looking too good either.*

*Now I'm thinking about keeping him around in veg, in case I like the strain and want to try breading it with the bubblegum I've got. this should be ok as long as he doesn't go into 12/12 right?*

*His private parts,*

*




*

*There you have it I ended up with nine girls out of 18 - 18 total 9 girls 9 boys seven are in flower two in veg and males witch are dead but the one.*

*Thank you all for the support, I can not express this enough!*


----------



## []D[][]V[][]D (Nov 24, 2007)

DVD  It's actually PIMP just a different way . No Worries.

Anyway, Thanks. I must have misunderstood a High Times article from Mr. Cervantes....saying something about you can do that...it will still make one go into two...

I know the leaves help them grow, I was thinking it will make the top grow a bit faster and those smaller pre-flower sprouts fill out the plant...kinda like same mind of thought for topping...

What is Fimming?

Mark


----------



## []D[][]V[][]D (Nov 24, 2007)

Additionally, I have a homemade hydro ponic going....once and "if" this sprout gets a little farther I will post my setup....I want to see my idea works....it has already fully popped and lost its seed casing and is taller so, should be soon...

I have also popped another "as soon as I noticed it pop" seedling into dirt, that will most likely endup added to my current setup.

My first and current. was transplanted from the paper towel on the water heater to dirt and was already above ground. So long story short, I want to see one break through .

So thats 3, and if caught a misdemeanor where I live.

Booya!

Mark


----------



## HoLE (Nov 24, 2007)

first off,,nice too meet ya Humbolt,,awesome looking plants,,awesome,,I haven't read the HoLE thread,,but I am going to and could wish for stuff like that,,reason I said hi,,is first off I like whay ya doin,,and cuz,,I seen the name Humbolt,,in a gardening mag,,,is that you,,or is that where ya got yur nick,,,just curious

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey Dvd, you might want get rid of the foil.


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 24, 2007)

H. 

How do you host. The way that I put up pics is by the advanced and mann. files. this will only let me put 5 pics up at one time and its very timely. The pics are smaller then yours and I like the fact that you can have a whole page of pics that you can down scroll.


----------



## []D[][]V[][]D (Nov 24, 2007)

Yea? Whys that?


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 24, 2007)

*Sorry bout that PIMP, it's hard for me to make out, I believe you read the article half wrong, it probably said something along these lines .. "it's good to trim or prune the bottom branches that aren't growing much to make room for the buds above that are growing.." that's well into the flowering stage, I don't think you want to be cutting or pruning before hand but hey what do I know... *

*This may clarify what fimming is,*
*https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/13820-fimming-topping-101-a.html*
*I recently learned of it myself I tried it .. I think lmao but I don't really see a difference in fimming, in fact I prefer topping..*
*Good luck with the homeade device, please do let us know how that works out for ya....*


*Nice to meet you as well Hole, thank you for your comments and considering going through my journal, the name Humboldt you saw in the magazine I'm thinking is Humboldt County Cal, witch is known for its marijuana worldwide and is where I'm from...*

*DVD is actually PIMP Logan, it was my mistake, concerning hosting images, I have a friend that grants me access to certain parts of his site, he lets me build web pages and such, before that I used image shack, ripway etc. if you want to host and post your own images try the following.*



*If you do not have an image editing program such as piant shop pro, photoshop etc...visit the following site, download the awesome free image editing program.*

*IrfanView - Official Homepage - one of the most popular viewers worldwide*


*After host your images here,*
*http://www.imageshack.us/*

*Self explanatory, no need to enter your email address, after hosting and getting code provided, using the [img] html tags [/img] place it into your post..*

*Because foil is said to cause hotspots in your leaves, however I've seen other grows that used it throughout and their shit turned out pretty good but might be wise to replace it with something that is better recommended, such as mylar, panda film, or even cheaper but believe to be effective poly wrap, I'm using dollar store gift wrap under my makeshift light fixture and it seems to be working..*


*One question who's going to host my harvest party?*


----------



## []D[][]V[][]D (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks, I'm fimming in three more leave sets.....

now for a bowl of my buddies one-hit wonder....


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 25, 2007)

*PIMP a.k.a DVD, bellow is a perfect example of what I think to be pruning, this will be the second time for bushy..*


*When I took bushy out for watering the other day I noticed that a ton of the bottom branches are still not developing much, so I decided to take them away to make room for the above branches that are looking decent.*

*These are shots of a lower branch,*

*




*

*




*


*These are shots of a branch just right above that last branch,*


*




*

*




*

*As you can see how much better the above branch is doing**, I'm posting this so that people can see what I'm talking about, I truly believe by doing this that the above buds will fill out better..*


*Don't worry, I'll keep ya'll posted on this!*


----------



## jomal206 (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm seriously so impressed with your grow man your buds look sooooooo delicious


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Nov 25, 2007)

Humboldt,

I read the entire posting under the noobie section and then read most of this thread. Your grow is very encouraging as I have the same set up, a couple months behind you.

Congrats on the GIRLS! One of the things I love about this forum is that I can actually FEEL your PAIN as well as the high that comes from finding females. Hell I feel like handing out cigars to all my BUD buddies when I get one!!

I also wanted to comment on posting on forums. I DO NOT KNOW, so this is pure speculation based on some experience. I run a local boxing website and I additionally carry a forum, although I personally don't track the IP's the company that hosts the forum has access to that. I had some posters really taking a promoter to task and he had a lawyer contact the hosting company and I got a 'nasty gram' about my forum.

Personally I'm a fuck it and karma kinda guy, if it's meant to be it meant to be, whether it be growing females or getting caught. My reasoning for a grow is simple, I have a baby boy on the way in April and can't afford to dish out $60 an oz, for dirt, which I go through in about 5-6 days, so I HAVE to produce my own to support my habit. I'm also looking into the medical side and becoming first a patient and hopefully then a provider.

Again, great grow and thanks for all the pictures they are very encouraging to me in my first grow with a similar system.


----------



## []D[][]V[][]D (Nov 25, 2007)

This site is the shit, all we are doing is networking.... . Nice to meet you, Rocky Mountain.

I hear ya, I am blowing through half o's like in 2,3 days....so I am where you are...and it isnt dirt either...my tolerance is so high it isnt even funny...i need to back up off...

anywhoo, medical I started a benefits of THC thread, feel free to dig and add to this...

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/35905-benefits-thc.html

Mark


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanx man, nice to meet you as well.

Speaking of tolerances, what's your take on the following:

I've been smoking for about 5-6 years straight, 2-3 blunts per night, I don't wake and bake, I thinks its a waste to be high at work. People have told me that my tolerance and 'high usage' is due to smoking blunts, exclusively, I don't know if I would even smoke if I was limited to joints, bong, hookah, pipe, etc, (all of which I have that are never used after the 'new-ness' wears off. 

Do you think you get a different high from different methods? and have you tried the 'vaporizer' thing I've seen so many ads for?

For me there's nothing like a big fat Blunt after dealing with A-holes all day in, bottom of the food chain, fast food. The fact that I honestly cannot roll a joint to save my life, I kinda 'fold' my blunts together, and I always have 'dirt' so smoking from a pipe isn't pleasant, are probably big factors too.

Hopefully my grow will solve many of these problems!!

Take care.


----------



## []D[][]V[][]D (Nov 25, 2007)

Yea, get off the dirt and get a vaporizer. It is a cleaner high....not as much hacking and coughing...less smoke...

depends on bud, good stuff, hitters are fine, then there is bowl stuff, need a whole bowl to get high....

Thats all I ever come across, either one and done or whole bowl and flow....

I vaporize and use a bowl...


Mark


----------



## HoLE (Nov 25, 2007)

well,,,I now have looked pretty much the HoLE thing over,,nice work man,,nice detail,,and i found the Magazine,,it was The Indoor Gardener Magazine,,and the ad was for Humboldt Wholesale in McKinleywille,,keep up the nice work

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 25, 2007)

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*Thanks jomal, I truly wish I could give you all a taste come harvest, unfortunately the best I can do is tease you.*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*Thanks rocky for visiting, taking the time to go through my journal and the comments are greatly appreciated, I have to say at first I was a bit paranoid to post on forums such as this but I have calmed down thanks to a couple peoples advise and input, have you got a journal or pics of your grow/setup?*[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*All we are doing is growing AND networking witch there is a place for that in our profiles, I do appreciate everybodys visits and comments, however I'm doing my darndest to make this journal as fun and educational as possible without going far off topic, I do not want to end of with like 1000 pages before I harvest, it's time consuming enough for the people who follow journals for education purposes, such as myself..*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*Thanks hole, I'm glad we were able to clear that up, I'm going to keep on Growin as long as the powers that be allows it...*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*Ok I trimmed some more of bushy, I sure hope I did the right thing and didn't hurt her any, although I do believe that now the growth will focus more on the top buds..*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*Some shots of the aftermath,*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*




*[/FONT]

*




*


*As you can see they weren't doing shit!*


*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*I picked out the more mature clippings to smoke, I'm hoping I will get some kind of a taste out of them..*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*More to come!*[/FONT]


----------



## lovethegreen (Nov 25, 2007)

*Very nice sir. Enjoy you hard work, and let us know about it.*


----------



## majim420 (Nov 25, 2007)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeee, those clipping look yummy!!!!!!!!!! hit us back with that smoke report


----------



## 420chazz (Nov 26, 2007)

mmmmmmmmm nice buds man, mine are flowering too i think, must be auto cos we r almost in summer here. anyways cant wait to see ur harvest, you did good.
chazz


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 26, 2007)

*Thanks lovethegreen, will do..*

*Hey it's an majim, got something for you buddy,*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*They are looking better as they dry, I'm trying to dry them slow as possible, try and get the best taste an buzz possible, I could try a quick dry but Iv'e had bad experiences in the paste, bud burning and the smoke taste like crap, it's better just to wait I suppose




*

*Thanks chazz, I'll have to check your journal for updates! never heard of auto flowering.... *

*HOOAH!!*


----------



## 420chazz (Nov 26, 2007)

yeah i think it must be autoflower because my supposed "preflowers" look like yours did at day #11 of 12/1, and they r growin every day. i feel kinda good about it, i'm expecting perhaps 2 ounces depending. i think they have some nute issues, never use slow release bullshit.
chazz


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 26, 2007)

Watch out H.

You have a snipper in the background. RED TEAM GO RED TEAM GO..."


----------



## Gwarrior (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice harvest, wondering what the weight is going to be like when dry.

You have a digi?


----------



## []D[][]V[][]D (Nov 26, 2007)

Had ta say it wuz a good day.......

Didn't even have ta use my AK....


pic is O of AK-47....


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 26, 2007)

*Rgr that chazz, they definitely looking like they are budding, how strange, lets hope it continues normally and it's not just some kind of a fluke and resort back to veg, also thanks for the tip on the slow release nutes..*

*Had to think for a minute, WTF! is Logan rambling on about, sniper what? then I looked back at some of my images .. too funny, have you ever played delta force games Logan?*

*Dry weight Looks like about a pinner,*

*




*

*J/K warrior that is just some of bushys trimmings, am only trying to make room for the top buds, also digi I'm assuming digital camera? I'm actually using a polaroid, got it cheap at the thrift store.. *

*Nice sac of weed PIMP, how much you have to pay for a bag like that these days




*

*Quick Update,*

*First feed molasses - bushy - smalls - 1 teaspoon per gallon water, *

*




*

*Good ole grandmas molasses




hope all iv'e been reading about molasses feeding is correct, I sure hope I'm not harming the girls.*
*Hopefully it helps with what it's supposed to help with,...*


*Until next time... *


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 27, 2007)

ya I saw that sniper in the back ground. No I'v never played that game. I just saw it started to think about the movie Half baked. 

Have you ever sean a 20 bill on weed????>>>hahahahhaahahahhahahahahha that is a funny ass movie.


----------



## MacDre (Nov 27, 2007)

I just stayed up all night and read thru that whole thread haha! I have a much smaller CFL setup and I can get bulbs for around $.99 so I think I am going to buy a mass quantity of them and build a cabinet... anyways I wonder how much your yield will eventually end up to be... but either way good job, you really inspired me and have given me multiple great ideas!

Oh yah and by digi I think he may of meant if you have a digital scale..?


----------



## []D[][]V[][]D (Nov 27, 2007)

Actually away from Downtown....it isn't that bad. 310, quality........i slept beautifullly....going to be another beautiful day in the neighborhood....


My morning pick me up....

oh, 
Is Pinner = LB?


----------



## bongspit (Nov 27, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *Rgr that chazz, they definitely looking like they are budding, how strange, lets hope it continues normally and it's not just some kind of a fluke and resort back to veg, also thanks for the tip on the slow release nutes..*
> 
> *Had to think for a minute, WTF! is Logan rambling on about, sniper what? then I looked back at some of my images .. too funny, have you ever played delta force games Logan?*
> 
> ...


I want to try the molasses deal also...mine are 7 days into 12/12...I have seen several molasses post and there are difference in opinions of course...at what point are you adding molasses and how often are you going to add it?


----------



## totalzer01 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've also been taking clippings of the smaller undeveloping buds and I've dried them to try out the smoke. In fact, I'm all out of the good stuff...so I'm sustaining my habit purely with those clippings haha. It's tastes alright, and it had me messed up pretty good.

I actually went to class this morning after trying out some of it and I couldn't focus on what my professor was saying. lol.


----------



## majim420 (Nov 27, 2007)

men those clipings look awsome, im going crazy down here with all this fuckin swag weed arround me, good thing im going to the states this week, gonna be smokin that crib weed for a couple days, also stackin up on suplies for my next attempt hope it comes out as good as yours!!!!!


----------



## []D[][]V[][]D (Nov 27, 2007)

Grab some Aculpulco Gold......


----------



## Gwarrior (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry Hum, I went a digi scale to weigh those little beasts. Just wondering what you yielded with some CFL's.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 27, 2007)

*Yeah I enjoyed Half Backed but my all time favorite drug induced movie has to be Fear & Loathing in Los Vegas, I was actually thinking about starting a thread asking people to post their favorite drug induced or mariujuana movies to see how many are actually out there, I know I have a handful as my favorites...*



*Thanks Mac for taking the time to go through my journal, please keep us updated on that grow box .. lol I'm thinking of buying some cases of them 89 - 99cent bulbs and selling them on ebay for like 1.99 with free shipping, bet I could make a killing....*

*weight + digi = scales .. I should have known, I'm old school and am used to triple beams, I haven't had a scale in ages, forgot about the handy digitals..*



*PIMP I suppose you'll sleep well at least until you run out, bet you'll be glad when you're able to harvest and stop wasting your monies on sacs.*



*bongspit, I heard that molasses is supposed to help fatten/fill in the buds as well as taste, the best time is usually in the second month or half of flowering, so that's what I'm trying but a week over due, I mix one teaspoon with one gallon of water and feed amounts accordingly, I plan to feed them molasses/water one feeding and a good dose of tiger bloom the next..*



*Be careful total, if that's all you got keeping you going until harvest, I'm thinking it would be easy to keep dipping into your grow and ultimately end up with a disappointing amount, I have plenty of weed to keep me happy until harvest, if I didn't I would fear that I would be inpatient and do exactly that..*

*I'm only smoking my clipping because .. well they are mine and I wanted to see if there was anything to them at this stage, btw they are tasty and full of high even though they are way immature, but since I've smoked it I SOOOOO!! can't wait until harvest, these buds are going to be kick ass although the high is a lazy couch potato kind of high, I would like to get a more of an energetic strian, maybe the bubblegum will be that..*



*Thanks majim, as always your comments are much appreciated and I hope you get enough supply to get started real soon, been missing visiting your journal...*



*



Grab some Aculpulco Gold......

Click to expand...

**WTF!! are you talking about?*



*Hey don't be sorry G I should have known what you were talkning about, please forgive my sarcasism, I did mention that I didn't have any scales, in fact asked if I could use a postal scale to way weed and never did get answered..*




*A Sad Update,*



*CRAP FREAKIN CRAP!!!*

*I am officially the worlds worst cloner, I think I may have killed my clones, by too much heat I believe, things were going great until I put a heater in there, I kept it at 70 degrees at all times, I read somewhere that the clones root faster/better in hotter temps, so I kept the heating pad under along with the temps being at 70, I think I destroyed them, I turned off the heat but I think none will make it..*

*




*

*Since this was my second attempt at cloning and seems to not be working for me, I'm thinking of putting the cloning on hold once again, and start my bubblegum as I need to keep a cycle going, this will set me back some but at least some seeds I know will crack and out of 20 seeds I should get at least one girl right? but obviously hoping to get many more.*

*In the meantime I will study up more on cloning, I need to find a complete tut or step by step on cloning, I want to find a tut with images and explaining exactly how much light and how far to place them, also the clones overall environment, I can only find bits and pieces..*

*I didn't expect to get everything right the first time, but I'm sure glad I made it thus far.....*

*Until Next Time!*


----------



## bongspit (Nov 27, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *Yeah I enjoyed Half Backed but my all time favorite drug induced movie has to be Fear & Loathing in Los Vegas, I was actually thinking about starting a thread asking people to post their favorite drug induced or mariujuana movies to see how many are actually out there, I know I have a handful as my favorites...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my brother grew some bubblegum, 2 plants kept us right for 2 years... I love the bubblegum...


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 27, 2007)

3 dont look that bad, I would not give up all hope yet. Good luck man!


----------



## []D[][]V[][]D (Nov 28, 2007)

Did you check out that BC site on Molasses? AK is couch potato chill, bubblegum is that but feelin like a fuckin dope, I'd get paranoid, I forgot how to do my job....lol.... I can get that shit all day long by me...AK finally came to fruition....I cannot wait for the first week of December, Strawberry Cough and Rocklock come to fruition... if anyone has had them, what are they like?

I would like to try and see what kind of throughput I can get with Canalope Haze and Connie Chung. If anyone knows how to get those harddrives please advise.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## []D[][]V[][]D (Nov 28, 2007)

As for the uppier strains......don't know whose around chicago metro.....but the 60 an 1/8 stuff I seen and tried was bam straight to the temples and eyes, nice energetic jolt....smell was like a pungent durbany....I would say it was going around strong August-Sept/Oct....

that said, if anyone knows or has pics to that i could identify....I want that strain!

No one knows what it is.....


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey H.
So you are still having some issues with cloning? I can tell you that it can take up to a month, yes a month. After looking back at my J. it has taken the 1st dome clones 20 days. This will be different for different stands. So all you have to do is keep the leaves alive untill the root can develop. I had my heating pad on all the time. Just spray the dome twice a day so it keeps it nice and hum. in there. Make sure to keep the rooters wet as well. Also put the horm. gel or powder on the stock.

How do cut them?

I cut them at a 45* then slice them down the middle about 1/2" or so. Then dip them into my powder, put them in the rooter plug about half way down. ( I have had the rooter plug in water for a few mins) then put the rooter w/ clone in the hum. dome. I spray the inside of the dome twice a day. Each time before I spray I wipe out the old most./water and respray. I will all so give the top of the leave a spray. After about 3 days I will take the dome off and see how they are doing. You might want to leave the dome on longer as this might help I don't know for sure, I'm tring this today.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 28, 2007)

*Awesome, does it really smell and taste like bubblegum and does it stink when flowering? *

*Thanks robbie, I'm not givin up on them yet, I'm just not going to try anymore for awhile, until I'm able to learn more about it, I'm smellin bubblegum in da air..*


*Thanks PIMP, I now know everything I need to know about molasses and it's benefits, that site is pretty cool, looks like all kinds of info.... had to bookmark that one, well heck here's the link.*

*http://www.bcseeds.com/flowering.htm*

*Thank You! PIMP..*



*Thanks Logan for taking the time to help me, I do have a few questions however, How often do you spray the leaves and water the dome? the tray that I use says to ad quarter inch of water at bottom, thats what I did and that keeps the dome wet, sometimes I think too wet because when I lift the dome I have to dump out lots of water, also how long do you leave the dome on before taking it off completely or will the roots root by then?*

*Until Next Time! *


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey H. 

I put up the info in my J. if you have time take a look

As for spraying the dome I do it once in the morning then check on it later in the afternoon but norm. spray it again around 8pm. 

The dome always has water build up, I just dump that and put spray fresh water . I also have been ph the spray water to 6.3. I also spray the leaves. 

This last time I cut the fan leaves by half. 

I was told to take off the dome after 4 days so thats what I did and then sprayed the rooters and leaves. This might be why it took so long. So this time I'm going to do it longer. I will check on them daily and allow fresh air in for a min or so.


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 28, 2007)

how did your test sample smoke? i think you said already but how was the taste and smell?


----------



## ozone (Nov 28, 2007)

Thats a bummer your cloning is not going as well as your growing. Cloning is one thing I seem to have pretty wired. And i dont use a heating pad, just a humidity dome (of sorts) and one 15w 6500k cfl. If I'm diligant and remember to spray them 2-3 times a day I get close to a 90% hit rate. The only thing that annoys me about clones is some will root in 7-9 days and have new growth in 14 days ... others take 3 weeks just to grow some roots. 

Get your heat probs sorted out Hum and you'll be fine. Still looks to be a couple there that may take yet.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 28, 2007)

*Thanks jomal for the info helps tremendously, I will be visiting your journal shortly.*


*It wasn't really a test sample, that's coming up in a couple more weeks but it smoked ok for it's maturity, the smell and taste wasn't all that great but the high was nice and is a lazy couch potato high witch I don't really care for, I'm hoping the bubblegum will be more energetic..*


*Thanks ozone, I went ahead and turned off the heat completely except for the heating pad, its supposed to speed up the progress, however if non take root I'm going to give up on it for awhile and start the bubblegum...*


*Until Next Time!*


----------



## totalzer01 (Nov 28, 2007)

dude, i totally feel for you in respect to cloning. I've tried cloning a few times now and still no success. I think it's the fact that I have a shitty sample of cloning gel from BC.

and yeah, I'm not gonna smoke my entire plant...that would just be sad, but i basically only clipped a bunch of undersized, undeveloping buds like you off the bottom. It's funny to think how high you can get off little tiny buds.

I noticed something on my plant, I was wondering if you have had the same experience. After I cut off the small buds, all of a sudden my bigger buds are budding even more now. Some of my buds look like they're developing another bud on top of it.


----------



## []D[][]V[][]D (Nov 29, 2007)

thats good, because the supply of nutrients to those clipped buds are now going to the others and those others will be the focus for growth.


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Nov 29, 2007)

Humboldt, I gotta say... I've really enjoyed reading your threads. Seriously.

As far as the cloning, I don't really get it. I can count the number of clones I've lost on one hand (or half a hand, rather), and I've never used any sort of rooting compound. Wish I could help.

~Ethno


----------



## majim420 (Nov 29, 2007)

Bro i bet ur buds are gonna be sweet as pussy, i CANT WAIT TO STAR GROWING AGAIN, already got my seeds home, but i'm waitin till i get back from the states, and move to a new place i rented, i agree with u best drug movie of all times is Fear and loathing in las vegas, in fact is my favorite movie, i also have the book and the criterion collection dvd, its great.


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey H. 
I got your pm I just havent had any time to respond. I woke up a few days ago with a real bad flu. I guess thats what happens when you play poker all night.


----------



## majim420 (Nov 29, 2007)

here these are gonna be my future babies, i got them sent from spain to the states, then here, they are dutch passion blueberry and hempstar (now known as brainstorm)
I got Tony babysitting for me


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 29, 2007)

*



I noticed something on my plant, I was wondering if you have had the same experience. After I cut off the small buds, all of a sudden my bigger buds are budding even more now. Some of my buds look like they're developing another bud on top of it.

Click to expand...

**Yeah I noticed a big difference but not right away, after some days I noticed the top cola forming before all, I thought the buds grew bottom to top or sporadically throughout the plant but the very top cola is forming first and the rest is taking it's time filling in.. I'm wondering if this is normal and if the rest of the stem will actually fill in, I may end up with chunks of bud.*



*That's the point PIMP however, it could stall your flowering process as well, It could very well depend on the plant/strain but I think it puts them into a bit of shock and may take time to recover, if you are not in a hurry then I'm thinking this is ok but I may be wrong, I may find out later that I should of left it alone.*



*Thanks botanist for visiting, I'm sure I will get the cloning down some .. one day, may not be this trip, perhaps the next....*



*Sweeter than that my friend, that's funny I was recently talking to a friend about marijuana vs girls, I came to a conclusion, If I had a choice between being able to grow pot the rest of my life or not being able to have sex, I chose pot, reason being is I can always masturbate but not always able to grow pot...*

*Sorry ladies for the spurt of the He' He' Talk!*



*How many seeds you got there and how much did they cost ya? I want to be able to grow multiple strains one day, unfortunately I had to start with an unknown and now going to start bubblegum, that's two if I don't lose the unknown and if I actually got bubblegum. lol I'd like to try something purple and energetic, any clues on a strain like that? *



*Getting sick playing poker all night, lol are you sure you weren't at a brothel? I got yur pm and replied, thanks!*



*Its been a few days since iv'e added any picture updates, I took bushy and small out for watering and noticed a lil difference but not much, it's funny seems the first month flew by and now in the second month things seem to have slowed way down, I'm hoping that the buds actually fill in or out.. right now looking light chunks.*


*Bushy & small,*


*




*


*Bushy budshots,*


*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*


*Bushy side branches,*


*




*

*




*

*




*

*I swear bushy's side branches look like a bunch of colas, I wish I could get more light to them, would be nice if they filled out more, I'm very tempted to trim bushy completely so all of her side branches show more but I heard bad things toward that, on the other hand I've seen people do it and it apperas their plants were doing fine... any thoughts on this would be appreciated, an expert opinion would be greater appreciated.*



*Bushy top view,*


*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*



*Smalls budshots,*


*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*


*Smalls side branches,*


*




*

*




*


*Possible seed,*


*




*

*That bud looks abnormal, the only bud that I see this happening to, could it be a seed forming, please advise!*

*I wouldn't mind some seeds at this point as I'm not doing that good with the cloning and I fear I may lose this unknown strain for Ever, I'd rather end up with some seeds and have a second chance than to loose this strain.*

*Until Next Time!*


----------



## BryanG1983 (Nov 29, 2007)

Afternoon Humbolt.
As I see things are still going really well for you.

I was looking at your 'section' on the clones. What is the humidity in your box?
I had 4 clones/cuttings on the go the other month, I had to go away through work for the weekend and the electricity cut off!! The clones/cuttings went in a bad way. The moisture in the box helped but with some tlc and green thumbs they came back around. Stick at it they are fighters!!


----------



## []D[][]V[][]D (Nov 29, 2007)

Couple things. if you didnt, fimm or top, then the main cola should form first and be the most potent and your best bud. However if you did top or fim, you should have multiple colas. As for top first. thats budding, main middle seems logical.

As for trimming, any plants when younger, if you snip, "suckers" off, lower branches off main stem, those suckers when snipped, obviously does not interrupt the "main flow" of nutes...therefore middle main should be the focus first...

That is my logical explanation...

From your pics, your buds look like their poppin evenly on this plant in the tub, looks good.

As for that circle, doesnt look like a seed, but I have no basis for comparison.....


Mark




Humboldt said:


> *Yeah I noticed a big difference but not right away, after some days I noticed the top cola forming before all, I thought the buds grew bottom to top or sporadically throughout the plant but the very top cola is forming first and the rest is taking it's time filling in.. I'm wondering if this is normal and if the rest of the stem will actually fill in, I may end up with chunks of bud.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 29, 2007)

*Hiya Bryan, nice to see you drop in, I'm not certain what you mean by the humidity in the box, I'm not growing in any box yet, I use a dome for humidity for the clones... glad to hear that your clones made it through their misfortune also I'm hoping at least one of mine make it, that way at least I could say I have cloned before..lmao*



*Thanks PIMP, I took the trimmings from the two plants that wasn't topped or fimmed, I'm relieved to hear that it's looking normal, for what I thought to be a seed, is still a mystery to me as it's only on the one bud, maybe someone will come along that has seen something similiar, again thanks PIMP! *



*Sorry guys not much for updates except I did ad my two flo shop lights in the second flowering chamber, also although I have way less lighting in there the plants seem to be flowering at the same rate as bushy and small started...*



*Until Next Time!*


----------



## totalzer01 (Nov 29, 2007)

I figured the same thing when I did it. I was reading somewhere online that certain strains can only produce a certain amount of bud no matter what. I thought that might have had to do with it as well. but yeah, i don't regret cutting off the "suckers" since it's seemed to breathe new life into flowering.

I'm gonna be posting new pics soon now that I have a new cam.

peace.


----------



## Hutch (Nov 29, 2007)

were your clones flowering when you cut them?


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Nov 29, 2007)

Humboldt,

Had a quick question for ya. I saw on Jomal's grow you mentioned the perlite/soil turning green could be a problem. I have some that have turned a bit greenish. I assumed it was the soil, FF Ocean Forest, and the FF Grow Big (which is very green). I also 'turn up' the surface a bit with a fork each time I water and it shows up from time to time.

The plants seem to be doing fine, but knowledge is king and I'd like to hear some of your thoughts on this. 

Thanx.


----------



## Gwarrior (Nov 29, 2007)

Whoa humbolt, your babies look fucking delicious. How tall are those last plants you just threw pics up of?


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 29, 2007)

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*HOOAH!! a new camera, I can't wait to see the pics,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*



[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]I was reading somewhere online that certain strains can only produce a certain amount of bud no matter what

Click to expand...

*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*That's interesting to know, I will keep my eyes open on that subject, thanks!*[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*How are ya Hucth, thanks for stopping by, to answer your question only four of them are from a flowering plant, thought I'd give it a shot..*[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*Rocky your perlite/soil turning green may very well be caused by your soil, what's in it or ferts/nutes, when I first started and knew nothing about the humidity the perlite started turning green, the soil took for Ever to dry and after awhile the top soil started turning green, the plants were looking sickly, now that I look back on it I think between the humidity and the peat moss that was in the soil was causing this (have pictures of it back in the beginning I believe) as soon as I got the humidity down everything is all and well..*[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*Thanks G, those plants are two different sizes, please see the following link, they haven't grown upward since... *[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*https://www.rollitup.org/370044-post306.html*[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*Until Next Time!*[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## majim420 (Nov 30, 2007)

Those seeds cost like 170 euros, 120 for blueberry and 50 for hempstar, that makes 4 strains that i have available now, and not one growing, that sucks, but its for the best, cuz i'm moving, so i wanna have everything set before i start again, i just finish mourning my dead ones :'( , but anyways 4 strains Dutch passion's blueberry and hempstar, and Buy Dutch Seeds Ice and Haze19 x Skunk, probably starting one of each for my next grow, as for seeds i thinks the safest way is sensi seeds, as i read, they are the more realiable seed bank out there, check out their white label strains, they have some great looking strains there, check out their purple haze


----------



## majim420 (Nov 30, 2007)

BTW dude damm ur girls are looking hotter by the minute, wish i could smell them from here!!!!!!!


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 30, 2007)

nice pix


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 30, 2007)

humboldt for president haha. what can i say? you know how i feel about your beautiful girls. i blazed a fat joint of my shit last night. off a couple of hits i got stoned lol. didn't want to go to my wifes parents all fucked up. felt like a teenager again lol. had to keep going in and washing my face and staring in the mirror. put some clear eyes in for the first time in years. cuz before i could give a shit who knew i was stoned. finally i had to go and it ruined my buzz damnnn.. talk to ya later.


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey hmbolts looking very good i must say  love the 2 plants like big sister little sister hehe, alas we will possibly never know what strain it is, the mystery!!!
keep up the gr8 work


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 30, 2007)

*Thanks majim for the info, I need to get me a variety of seeds, when do you plan on moving and getting back into the grow of things? you wish you can smell them, I wish I could smell them, they really aren't putting off much smell as of yet but when I disturb them I feel euphoric, I'm thinking about getting my seeds at World Wide, seems Like the best place to get seeds, here check it out .. World Wide Marijuana Seeds*



*Thanks princess for dropping in.*

*Thanks masta, I have them teenage moments now and again, specially in new and straight crowds. glad you got the chance to smoke but damn too bad you didn't enjoy it, I guess now you have to time your smoking privileges just right, perhaps a schedule*


*How are ya BrotherJolly, thanks for visiting and the comments are greatly appreciated, big sister is right like in reality, she's hogging everything... room, lights, air etc... everything, but shes' putting out, I can't bitch...*

*Until Next Time!*


----------



## Gwarrior (Nov 30, 2007)

I get so confused reading through your shit Humbolt, always wondering how many grows you have going on lol At first I thought it was one with like 2 plants, then like 2 different sets, so the question I pose to you is: How many plants do you having going at this CURRENT moment in time?


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Nov 30, 2007)

Gwarrior said:


> I get so confused reading through your shit Humbolt, always wondering how many grows you have going on lol At first I thought it was one with like 2 plants, then like 2 different sets, so the question I pose to you is: How many plants do you having going at this CURRENT moment in time?


Good question!

~Ethno


----------



## majim420 (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice they got from almost every company, i'm moving as soon as i get back from the states, probably next to x-mas day, i dunno, but when i start i wanna do it right, right know i'm considering my options, plenty of space in my new crib, all by myself!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 30, 2007)

me too? I sooo confused.....and it has nothing to do with the way I manage my life...hahahahahahaha 


Ethnobotanist said:


> Good question!
> 
> ~Ethno


----------



## []D[][]V[][]D (Nov 30, 2007)

Halarious and so true!!!!! 


Katt WilliamsThe Pimp Chronicles

Watch From 10:25 on....HALARIOUSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oneyearorange (Dec 1, 2007)

Shit man only a teaspoon of molaasses per gallon. Ive been adding a teaspoon to every 2 cups. Ohwell. Plants look superb.


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 1, 2007)

*Sorry guys this journal started with me only having a few plants in flower, bushy, small and mediocre, I ended up with more females than expected, 9 total, plans seem to change daily as I have soo much going on in my head right now, forever thinking about how I'm going to keep a study supply of pot and not lose this unknown strain..*

*I am now flowering 7 of nine girls, two are stored as mothers, I still have one stunted male I'm trying to keep alive for breading purposes, in my second closet I have four crazy chicks, two are topped, one is fimmed and the other is straight, also there is a lot less lighting, way more ghetto than the other closet. I was going to wait until I added more lighting and got things better fixed up before showing pictures, but since you all are curious I will post a few pics.. *

*




*

*




*

*




*

*Although I am flowering 7 girls and have been updating the recent four periodically, I'm more focused on bushy, small and mediocre, I will post updates on these four girls and the second closet when I have extra time or when I see fit.*



*Right on majim, your own pad, is this your first? my guess is that you are keeping plenty busy just in thoughts alone, I can only imagine what kind of ideas are flashing through your head, so i'll be smoking my own shit right around the time you get your own crib, HOOAH!! wish I could pay ya a visit and celebrate... *



*Thnaks PIMP I'll have to watch that video laters as I'm trying to get this post done before I head for bed.. I'm getting awfully tired, eyes are drooping..*



*Hi there orange, yes only one teaspoon per gallon, I have never used molasses before, from what I've read to ad 1 tspoon per 1 gallon of water, I'm not trying to kill my plants, however since they took well using molasses I decided to feed them it every feeding along with some tiger bloom, 1 tspoon tiger bloom 1 tspoon molasses, every watering.. started today, will see how it goes... should be ok but if I wake up tomorrow with some damage I'm going to be sad but hey I'm a noob! and has lot's to learn..*




*Time for some budshots, under the lights, Bushy's - top cola,*


*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*Nice big redhead, my green eyed homegrown humboldt county girl..*



*Bushy - side nugs - all different shapes and sizes,*


*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*


*Well I'm bout to fall sleep, if I missed anything please do forgive me....*

*Until Next Time!*


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 1, 2007)

g'mornin' Hum. looking awesome, and thaks so much for clearing the air on what you're really doing....looks like you got ur hands full....but everything seems to be chugging along pretty well! thanks again.


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Dec 1, 2007)

Lovely shots as always too


----------



## jomal206 (Dec 1, 2007)

Your colas are really turning out quite nice man keep it up!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 1, 2007)

Man those buds look great!! good enough to eat.

I read you are using tiger bloom are you using any other Fox Farm products?

I have a quick question. I am following their fertilizer schedule to a tee, do I need to reduce the formulas for the seedlings? I keep hearing about 1/4 and 1/2 strength, but I assume the FF people know what they are doing right? 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## []D[][]V[][]D (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey Hum, watch that vid baked, so much funnier, cause its true...

anywhoo, question around your lighting veg and flowering setup...how many lights total and what are there wattages and color temperatures?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 1, 2007)

[/QUOTE]*Thanks masta, I have them teenage moments now and again, specially in new and straight crowds. glad you got the chance to smoke but damn too bad you didn't enjoy it, I guess now** you have to time your sm**oking privileges just right, perhaps ** yeah humboldt i am not used to having to act straight. i am used to getting high and just hangin with my stoner friends. i think the paranoia comes from being high in unfamiliar situations or like you said the straight crowd. yeah i have to time my tokes. only a few hits here or there. but the good thing is now i can get stoned off 2 hits of some good bud and it barely shows in my system. soon i will break away from my nazi job and then i will feel good again and smoke everyday for the rest of my life. that is happiness, by doing what makes yourself happy. as always the bud porn made me uncomfortably stiff in certain places. what kind of camera do you have because your pics look sweet!! *


----------



## majim420 (Dec 2, 2007)

hey Humb, ur girls are looking great, prettier by the day, its gonna be my second, cuz i lived in florida for 3 months, then i moved back here with my family, but i had a litlle studio rented where i had my girls, now i just wanna move, its gonna be a 3 beddroom house, im probably designing one room just fro growing, i hope for the best, my trip to the states has postpone due to bussinesses, but already stacking up on supplies, till later , u know u ever come vacationing to the caribean hit me up, well def some some blunts


----------



## majim420 (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry *smoke some blunts*
im so stoned right now i cant see straight


----------



## LoveIt (Dec 2, 2007)

those pics are looking great man, you should crop some of them in photoshop and leave a blown up chunk of the stuff that's best in focus... we could get a better glimpse of those trichomes easier that way


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 2, 2007)

*No problems tahoe, I have no problem answering questions as I can see it being time consuming having to search for answers amongst journals. thanks for all your support!*



*Thanks for the comment Brotherjolly as always!*



*Thanks jomal, I have lots more in the oven, Here in about two weeks I'm going to constantly have something to look at as bushys closet lights goes out the other closet lights come on, vise versa, it's actually cool..*



*Thanks Rocky but unfortunately I don't know much about fox farm products, I heard lots of good stuff about them and was actually able to get my hands on some grow big and tiger bloom, I did get the grow big late in the veg stage so I didn't get to use much of it basically started with the tiger bloom, I haven't been going by the bottles chart I have been cutting the dose at least half and I didn't use any ferts for seeding or sprouts, I vegged most of them feeding them only water....*

*I am gradually upping their doses, for instance with the tiger bloom says to use 2-3 teaspoon per gallon of water, I used one per gallon for the first week or so, as I seen that my girls were taking to it, I then upped it to two teaspoon per gallon and toward the end I will use the recommended dosage. *

*Now that I'm using molasses, I started out feeding them one tspoon molasses one feeding and one tspoon tigerbloom the next, but Iv'e been reading that it's ok to mix the molasses with the nutes, so now I'm starting them out with one tspoon each per gallon of water, every feeding, I will do this for a feeding or two until I see that that are taking to the mix, after I will ad two tspoon to one tspoon molasses and then on to three spoons tiger bloom.*

*Then comes harvest, HOOAH!!*



*PIMP I started to watch the video got through the intro and noticed how long it was going to be, again don't have time to watch however it does seem entertaining to watch, so yeah I will watch it when I can, I will let ya know if I enjoyed it, thanks for sharing the video with us.. *

*Concering the lighting in the the closet I have 11 26w cfls and two standard shop light fixtures, two tubes per fixture, each tube is as follows .. 40w output - 3150 temp 4100 .. times four, you do the math, I don't know anything about the flos, however I plan on getting four more shop lights as they are fairly cheap, I plan on adding another one to the two existing and three for the other side of closet, beam of flo light on either side and am planning on building two light fixtures with tons of cfls rather than one big fixture, I find that it will be easier to manage, so stay tuned to see what I come up with, if you like bushy's grow light setup, you're going to love these.... *



*Rgr that masta, everybody deserves happiness, with a few acceptations of course but who are we to judge, anyways I borrowed a cannon power shot with a lot of the trimmings from my brother, at first I was a scared, I didn't want to go messing with it not knowing what I'm doing and end up returning a broken camera, however since then he has givin me the camera and I have been having a bit of fun with the settings, taking videos etc. still have lots to learn....*



*Thanks majim, HOOAH!! two bedroom plus grow room i'll take it, I wish I could afford a vacation to the Caribbean's, you just don't know, the two places I would love to visit in me life is Jamaica and the real Amsterdam, that and growing pot has been my life long dreams, I'm managing bringing one out of the three to reality, so next on my list will be Jamaica or Amsterdam, I don't know witch one I'd like to visit first, with some luck and a hole lot of monies I will have the ability to visit them back to back but still witch one first, remains a hard decision.. *

*Don't worry about spelling mistakes, grammar etc. believe me, some will see I make my share of mistakes, however I only blame half on the pot..lmao I get more brain farts more than I'd care to share... *

*Thanks LovIt for the special appearance, I soo wish I could do that, you see I do have photoshop but don't know much about it and can't find the time to learn, so I'm hoping the pictures that I come up with will sustain everybody until I'm able to use photoshop better or until I find the right option on me camera.. do you know photoshop, want a job?*



*Lights are about to come on and off, gotta run....*

*Until Next Time!*


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I truly appreciate it!!


----------



## totalzer01 (Dec 2, 2007)

so are some very delicious looking buds. go check out mine.


----------



## []D[][]V[][]D (Dec 2, 2007)

Cool, sounds good and thanks! Here are some pics of "susie"

Pics are After Day 1 of watering with molasses and a week into Fimming.....

I have to leave out of town tomorrow and it will be next Friday when I come home..can't wait to see the growth difference....watching it daily seems like it isnt growing, but it is...

On a side note around lighting, I am using 6500K temperature for Veg and going to use cool 4100 for flowering.....from what I read, you can use 4100 for all stages...however the red rays in light are used for stem growth and flowering......but from what I have seen and please do correct me if I am wrong, 4100K temperature works fine for all stages???

6500k has more blue light - veg growth
4100K has more red light - flowering/stem growth


Mark

Go bears and cowboys....


----------



## joeblow420 (Dec 2, 2007)

damn them hairs are starting to wither.. How far away from harvest you recon you are?

@PIMP, Im sure you would get much better results if you tried to get your red spectrum as low as possible.. 
You should be able to find some around 2800-32000K Im sure.. For best results I would think use more blue in the veg, and then use more of the reds.. Using both from start to finish.. More of red or blue when its needed..
Im from what I also read the 2800K's are the best for all stages, if you arent looking to change the spectrum..
4100k Im sure would work for all stages, but you want to get as much red as possible for flowering.. So just sticking with the 2800k IMHO would be best, if you cant use more then only one spectrum


----------



## []D[][]V[][]D (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok, so I am correct then that veg stage 6500K is perfect, then when flowering starts, switch out to light with maximum red light?

YouTube - Ron Paul interviewed on NORML (part 1 of 2)

-Ron Paul '08!!!


----------



## LoveIt (Dec 2, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *Thanks LovIt for the special appearance, I soo wish I could do that, you see I do have photoshop but don't know much about it and can't find the time to learn, so I'm hoping the pictures that I come up with will sustain everybody until I'm able to use photoshop better or until I find the right option on me camera.. do you know photoshop, want a job?*


lol, that's funny- send me a pic, and i'll show you how i do it- it's easy, or just look at my thread on closeups again- it pretty much describes what to do in photoshop step by step. https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/29264-how-take-digital-camera-closeup.html


----------



## Gwarrior (Dec 2, 2007)

Photoshop is super, super easy Hum. If you need to, pass me your pics and I can do tons of things (lighten up certain spots, blow it up with a good res, etc).

Just start fucking with it, and it comes naturally.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 2, 2007)

and always remember your fallback....crtl Z...hehehehehe


Gwarrior said:


> Photoshop is super, super easy Hum. If you need to, pass me your pics and I can do tons of things (lighten up certain spots, blow it up with a good res, etc).
> 
> Just start fucking with it, and it comes naturally.


----------



## Harkin (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey Humboldt, buds are looking fantastic man, good luck bro


----------



## Gwarrior (Dec 2, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> and always remember your fallback....crtl Z...hehehehehe


Haha Ctrl-Z is my savior. Nothing like being able to back it up when you notice just how much you've fucked up your picture.


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 3, 2007)

*No problems Rocky, thank you!*


*total, Your shit is looking sweet, I posted a question in your journal, asking if you are still only using the two cfls, or have ya added some? keep up the great work! looks like you will be smoking soonish..*


*PIMP, I didn't realize you had something going right now, do ya have or plan on starting a journal? also the molasses from my understanding is best for the flowering stage, it was recommended to start the molasses the second month of flowering, so that's what I did, who's taking care of your plants why you're gone, enjoy your time away.*


*Good question joeblow, I really don't know but it seems like a fast flowering strain, it's only 44 days into flowering and already looking very smokeabowl! I was hoping for them to be ready in time for xmas but it's not looking like that's going to happen, the buds are taking their time filling in and I'm wondering if they will ever, I do plan on taking some samples to smoke over xmas/new years.., also thanks for the info concerning lighting..*

*I'm hoping the viewers will be able to help me determine when would be a good time to harvest!*


*LoveIt, I've visited your digital how to .. I LOVE THAT THREAD!! helped me take and share the images that I have been, also I noticed your photoshop tut but I don't have the time right now to learn anything other than pot growing..lol.. Thanks for taking the time to create that thread....*


*G that would be super, could you save the images that I've already posted and do some tricks with them, or do you want specific shots or angles. lol for instance, can you take out the foreign objects on the buds such as human/cat hair and shit? I'm finding that's one of the draw backs, also using a white sheet for refection doesn't help.... sooo ghetto but it seems to be working....*


*tahoe, I thought I was the only one who knew about ctrl z ctrl z has saved my computer from the baseball bat many times, also ctrl x c and v are life savers for me... *


*Thanks Harkin as always, thanks for droppin in.. *



*Grow room - light status, *

*




*

*




*

*I moved the side light bar because it was too close to their side leaves and was burning them as they were turning brown not yellow, since I moved the lights things are back to normal, I really don't know what the bottom lights will do, however I'm convinced that it's not going to harm them, it actually lights up the hole room, for example when the bottom lights are on I'm able to see through the girls .. branches and all but when the lights are off I can't see but the outer buds/leaves, I think I will leave it there at least until I decide I need that fixture for something else.... *


*Bushy and small - day 44,*

*




*

*I'm starting to wonder if their buds are actually going to fill in, right now looks like hole lot of chunks, nice tight hard cunks I might ad and if they would just fill in I'd be as happy as patty cake!*


*Bushy - some top views/angles,*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*


*It's way past me bedtime, gotta hit the sack, more and more people are starting to visit this journal and are keeping me on my toes, I thank you all for helping and supporting me with this journal...*


*Until Next Time....*


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 3, 2007)

hey Hum....looking good.....more than good....keep up the fantastic work!


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Dec 3, 2007)

Looking great humbolt as usual how MANY cfl's do you have in that flowering room now?
lights ahoy!!!!!!
Jolly


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 3, 2007)

Damn came to check up on the flowering......looking good bro, hows it smelling. Cant wait to see how much they develop till harvest time!


----------



## Gwarrior (Dec 3, 2007)

Haha Yea Hum, I could virtually remove anything from the picture but the real trick is adjusting the hues and saturation levels which will make things that you ordinarily wouldn't see stand out like crazy such as pistils and things like that.


----------



## jomal206 (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm jeeealllloouuuusssssssssssssss


----------



## totalzer01 (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah, I don't think you're wasting electricity... haha. Your buds look big and delicious.


i wonder how they would grow if you grew them sideways like mine. I bet the stem would look like a tree trunk eventually. lol.


----------



## pencap (Dec 3, 2007)

Dayim Humbolt!! Those babies are Suweeeeet!~ posted a one pic in my journal....my cell phone sucks for pictures...gonna go dig up my old digi cam and see if I can fix it!
.25 cents to send a pic to yer e-mail SUXXXX!!! Illl go broke trying to get one good shot!!


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 3, 2007)

*Thanks tahoe, keep coming back it works!*



*BrotherJolly I have the same amount of light as stated previously minus 1 23w - 1600 lumens, however I found out that some of the 26w lights are 1750 lumens, not all were 1700 as I thought, so I really don't know the exact amount, I may find time to figure it all out but right now it stands pretty much the same, give or take some lumens... *



*Most recent total, *

*



I removed three of the 23 watts and added four more 26, the three that are in the middle and the front right lower bulb, now have

Click to expand...

**



18 26w - 7 23w totaling 629w and 41800 lumens surrounding the girls, damn close to the 400w hps and I'm able to place them closer also place them where I want. 

Click to expand...

**Link to page,*
*https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/29010-humboldts-growing-adventures-up-away-30.html*



*Thanks robbie for popping in, smell is faint, wish it were stronger but the smell is fantastic when I do get a whiff, I too can't wait to see the end results..*



*What are you waiting for G, take the following image as an example, strut your stuff , after ad it as an attachment in your next post, I will take it and host it, then you can delete it from your attachments to save room, I will do this with whatever images you decide to blast....*









*Don't be jomal, your shit is looking great, I'm sure you'll do well, if possible keep adding light as you go .. best advise I'm able to give you at this time....*



*No wasting electric here, it all flows to my head in the end, is that why your stalks are soo big? I thought it had something to do with growing hydro, I heard that hydro will grow larger stalks than dirt but who knows.. it still looks awesome... I do plan on experimenting with lsting sometime after I harvest these three girls..*



*Thanks pencap, I saw the pictures ..HOOAH!! finely get to see some action, I agree posting pics using your phone can get quite expensive, I wouldn't post much more, save up for a decent camera, but please do try the video, I'm curious to see...*




*Mediocre Update, it's been a long time awaiting,*

*Day 39,*


*




*

*




*

*




*


*You can get a good idea as to how high she is, her longest cola is approx. around the same size as bushys cola.. 29inches.*


*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*


*




*

*Mediocre buds - lights on,*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*As you can see mediocre is catching up to bushy and small, I started her on the molasses today, all three girls are now getting the same amount of feed...*

*HOOAH!! Until Next Time!.....*


----------



## jomal206 (Dec 3, 2007)

Yummmmy

How much longer are you going to flower? I know you've got some molasses ready!!

How many megapixels is your camera LOL?


----------



## jomal206 (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL I made 420 replies to your thread


----------



## majim420 (Dec 3, 2007)

i tell you. im lossing my mind, i want to start growing now, dammm, im sick of this swag


----------



## iloveit (Dec 4, 2007)

WOW I love your journal.

Ive not started my 1st grow yet and Im already having difficulties, do you reckon you can help me (Humboldt) or any one for that matter, this is my little problem:


My cupboard measures at Height=60cm, Width=100cm, Depth=25cm. I wil be using rockwool instead of soil, and im not sure about the lighting.

Can anyone breifly explain what type of lighting (lumens, distance, spectrum etc) I should use in the propagation/cloning stages in this size cupboard.

Also do you think this will do the trick: 110w Sun mate Propagating Light £69.99, Hydroponic supplies, grow lights, co2 and more...

How far apart should the lighting be from the seedlings and clones and at what stages.

Thanks guys.


----------



## DOT5262 (Dec 4, 2007)

that system will work fine... but you can get 100 w cfls from 1000bulbs.com for 20$ usd.. so i dont know why'd you spend 6 times that on something that puts out 1-2000 more lumens... just get 6 100 watt cfls... same price 3x the efficiency.... as for the clones and seedlings you can grow them under alot less light just start low and work your way up... or just start full strength ... it doesnt really matter .... also for any low heat lighting.. try to keep it a few inches from the plants tops... as close as you can get without burning them... odd's are they could prolly grow right onto the bulbs... but dont risk it with the little ones 2-3 inches should be fine.. and keep the cubes wet so the clones can root


----------



## mstrymxer (Dec 4, 2007)

whens harvest??????????????


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 4, 2007)

Whats going on buddy?

Your doing a great job, all of them are looking really good. How are the clones doing? 

I'm fin. getting over the flu. So now I can check out my fav. site. RIU and not feel like shi*. Good times.

Its hard reading all your posts just to much reading, but I guess thats what happens when your the MAN..../

take care.

GLG


----------



## iloveit (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks Dot5262. Much appreciated.


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Dec 5, 2007)

How tall are the 2 main ones now humboldt?
Jolly looking gr8 btw


----------



## pencap (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey Hum!! I got the meter at Wally world....as for instructions on uploading a vid...go see my latest post~ hope that helps!


----------



## mstrymxer (Dec 5, 2007)

when's harvest? i readall the pages and cant stand itmust...know...yield!!!hah


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 5, 2007)

*LOL mstrymxer .. patience my friend, I tried posting last night or early this morning rather and the site was down.. *



*I don't know how much longer I'm going to flower, I was kinda counting on you guys to help me out with when I should harvest, It does look like it's going to be past xmas, also they are 10 days shy of two months, they do seem to be a fast growing strain and am hoping that it won't be much longer than 9 - 10 weeks, from what it looks like right now I may start flushing around xmas and should be smoking my own bud within the new year .. HOOAH!!, that will be my new years resolution, "NEVER TO GO WITHOUT AGAIN!"*

*How have you made 420 replies to my thread when it shows you only have 342 posts?*



*You're not alone majim, I'm thinking jomal is losing his as well.. you'll be back and growing in no time at all, xmas is just around the corner from your new pad.....*



*Thanks iloveit, looks like DOT has answered your questions, very cool of him, feel free to post any future questions you may have in hopes they will get answered, however most will probably never but it's worth the shot.*

*Stands to ALL! if you're having problems or needing advise, don't be afraid to ask questions concerning your cfl grows, if I'm able to I personally will answer any quetions asked.. also post your journal links!*

*Helping Hands!!*



*Thanks DOT very nice of you to help our friend ilovit, needing more people like yourself...*



*Hello there mstrymxer, I'm not sure, by looking at the images, got any ideas as to when? hoping within the next three four weeks, right now I'm playing it by ear (day 2 day) until somebody says .. "hey you better harvest that shit! LMAO @ the avatar, although bush should be at the end of a firing squad rather than in a booking room...*



*Holy shit, it's a Logan, welcome back, good to hear everything is all and well, my clones are dying off, I don't know maybe three looks like they may still have a chance but I'm thinking I wasted hundred bucks on cloning shit, I'm going to call that quicks for the time being, I'm thinking about breeding/cross breeding and doing seed grows until I can gain somemore experience with cloning, after all being able to name a breed/seed doesn't sound all that bad and I could use a variety of seeds...*

*Humboldts bubblewtfgum - seeds 10 4 a buck! How does that sound?*

*PS: Thanks but I am not the man, from my understanding the MAN carries a badge... *




*Jolly they are the same hieght, they have not grown since I put them into flower,*



*Bushy,*

*




*

*Small,*

*




*


*Mediocre,*

*




*


*Thanks pencab, never been to a wally world I've been hearing a lot about it, must be something like the costcos or sams place? I recently visited your journal, I'll have to work on that soon.. thanks for the info.*



*Pic of the day,*

*




*

*Bushys top cola is short but damn she's getting phat, I noticed today she's leaning more than usual, I'm thinking .. is this due to her buds getting too heavy or the positioning of the lights? any ideas?*


*Until Next Time!*


----------



## DOT5262 (Dec 5, 2007)

apparently people arnt to fond of me on this forum  i just got an infraction for saying 
" i bet your not even asian" im just passing on the info people have given to me ... and those buds look so damn nice....i can smell them now


----------



## Harkin (Dec 5, 2007)

My guess would be that it's bending towards the light... good work Hum...nice buds


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 5, 2007)

*OUCH!, DOT I just read the posts, I would watch what you say .. nongreen is nobody to be calling names, you'll be lucky if you don't get suspended or something, thanks for the comments..*



*Thanks Harkin, I am leaning more towards that as well, I do rotate her every feeding, that may play a big role in it...*



*Until Next Time!*


----------



## DOT5262 (Dec 5, 2007)

that wasnt even an insult... unless you consider being asian a bad thing? or... yea i dont know how that was infraction worthy.. and hes a prick who needs to get his thumb out of his ass


----------



## Harkin (Dec 5, 2007)

I think as it's leaning over to get a bit light, the extra weight of the bud makes it lean a bit more, so it's a bit of both, just guessing here though


----------



## natmoon (Dec 5, 2007)

They are looking pretty good for a basic diy store cfl grow.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 5, 2007)

natmoon said:


> They are looking pretty good for a basic diy store cfl grow.


Goes with out saying...Are you sure there isn't an hps bulb 
in there somewhere.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow, been a awhile since I've seen these girls. They are looking great, maybe 2 more weeks or so? Then you can smoke some over the holidays, lol. Nice job. 

PS. just ignore dot, he can be mean sometimes.


----------



## space_weaseal (Dec 5, 2007)

Very nice bubs you have there..I just hope mine turn out half as nice as yours.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 5, 2007)

hey Hum my CFL man...ur not gonna believe what I found.....yuppers.....she's a beast...but....I still can't believe its true....yea yea yea....I'll tell....I'll tell ya in a minute.....a 300W cfl with 23,000 lumens each! tttzzzzzzzttttt.....yeeeooowwwww......wow!


----------



## majim420 (Dec 5, 2007)

dammmmmmmmmm thats hugeeeeee, i coulnt see the pic dont know why


----------



## wbinwv (Dec 5, 2007)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMM new years bud!! Looks great hum!!


----------



## ozone (Dec 6, 2007)

Looking great Hum. I'd say 2 weeks too ... you can always take a few colas to allow lower ones to fatten up. I'm betting if you did a partial harvest in 2 weeks those nugs would be fucken great!


----------



## ozone (Dec 6, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> hey Hum my CFL man...ur not gonna believe what I found.....yuppers.....she's a beast...but....I still can't believe its true....yea yea yea....I'll tell....I'll tell ya in a minute.....a 300W cfl with 23,000 lumens each! tttzzzzzzzttttt.....yeeeooowwwww......wow!


Sounds nice ... but I kinda like distributing smaller wattage bulbs around to allow a full coverage. Maybe one 300w and a scattering of 45watters would work kinda nice.


----------



## 420chazz (Dec 6, 2007)

dang humboldt, cant wait till my buds look something like yours. great grow buddy. check out mine, new pics ! i'm goin on hols now, have a good weekend.
chazz


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 6, 2007)

yup...i totally hear ya. I was just amazed....not knowing they even created such beats! I have a single 125W in my vege chamber of my box, and I'm thinking I want to change it for a 200W....     


ozone said:


> Sounds nice ... but I kinda like distributing smaller wattage bulbs around to allow a full coverage. Maybe one 300w and a scattering of 45watters would work kinda nice.


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 6, 2007)

*Sorry jomal, forgot to answer your last question, the camera I'm using is a canon power shot iso 800 18 shooting modes 4x optical zoom 5.0 mega pixels, seems like a pretty decent camera I just need to learn more about it..*




*It does looks like she's leaning to the light, maybe I will turn her around and leave her like that, maybe she will lean back..lol..*




*How are ya nat? thanks for visiting! *




*LMAO! I actually take out the hps before taking pictures..*




*WOW! It's a chiceh, thanks for making a special appearance, I think I'm going to start flushing in like three weeks so they definitely ain't going to be ready by xmas, however I think I'm going to take a branch in a couple weeks, your about ready for a harvest any day now right?*




*Thanks weaseal, how far along are ya and do you have or plan on starting a grow journal?*




*No way tahoe, you got to be kidding, where in the hell did you find a 300w? .. I want a four count..*




*What pic are you typing about majim? I'm a bit lost...*




*Thanks wb, new years and forever after .. I HOPE!!*




*Thanks ozone but I think I'm going to wait until their ready and harvest the hole plant, minus a branch that I'm going to take for the holidays..*




*Thanks chazz, I checked your journal, that auto chick she's growing nice very fast too, must be because of the natural daylight, I can't wait to see her in a couple weeks..*



*Well me eyes are falling sleepy, I haven't been getting much sleep lately been pretty busy, need to find my bed.*



*Until Next Time!*


----------



## tech209 (Dec 6, 2007)

not bad not bad .... miss my cfl grow...well hopefully my HK dwc grow gonna take care of that but nice job man keep up the good work peace out


----------



## majim420 (Dec 6, 2007)

the last one you posted


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 7, 2007)

*Hey thanks tech, you got a grow going now?*



*Are you referring to this pic? it's the last pic I posted,*

*




*

*She only looks huge as pictures don't do size justice, however she is getting tight/hard (getting me there) seems to be filling in nicely, as it is it's looking to end up bigger than my penis/hard, sorry girls but I'd be very happy with that as it would be the biggest bud I've ever owned, I've seen and held hugeeeeee** buds but .. unfortunately they weren't mine..*

*How did you see without seeing? I'm confused, or too stoned!*


*Until Next Time!*


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 7, 2007)

damn those popcorn buds at the bottom of that plant are bigger than my penis haha. god had a sense of humor when he crafted my wang lol. keep on keepin on my brotha.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 7, 2007)

Them plants are looking good! hope they fatten up for ya! Keep us updated!


----------



## cheech505 (Dec 7, 2007)

did you take the clippings for your clones when the plant was already flowering? I think your supposed to take the clippings when the plant is in the vegetating cycle.


----------



## madcow (Dec 7, 2007)

they look amazing!!


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 7, 2007)

is one of them plants in the pic. growing seeds.


----------



## DOT5262 (Dec 7, 2007)

what are those metal things you use to keep the cfls up and were did you get them


----------



## tech209 (Dec 7, 2007)

holy shit didnt see those ..... waiting for my HK seeds From dr chronic but damn man looks like ur doing good....


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 7, 2007)

*Thank you brother masta .. LMAO! .. that's too funny, for some reason I'm thinking you are being serious*




*Thanks robbie, Updates! Updates! Updates! for sure....*




*How are ya cheech, I took only four from a flowering plant, the rest were vegged.*




*Thanks madcow!*




*I don't think so crazy, however I wouldn't mind some seeds as I'm not doing anything with clones, what plant are you referring to?*




*Those metal things are basic light fixtures, I got them at a thrift store for 50cent a piece but you can get them for like 4 - 6 bucks at like lowes, home depot etc. may even find them in your local hardware store, Iv'e seen them with 2 - 3 -4 sockets...*




*What didn't you see tech? when you get them seeds, start a grow and plan a journal, please post your link...*




*I am wanting to seed two girls and would like to do it in the same house as flowering chicks (without disturbing them) is this possible? I would very much like to hear your thoughts on seeding/breeding.*

*I have been doing quite a bit of searching and am not finding much on this matter, seeders/breeders wanted! *

*Until Next Time!*


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 7, 2007)

Friggin Great Job man, can I come over and help you smoke it?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 7, 2007)

sup humboldt...decided to keep up on ya....things are looking good as normal...


----------



## bongspit (Dec 7, 2007)

looking good...that one big cola would make me a good christmas present...lol


----------



## majim420 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thaey look nice the picture!!!! i really dont know how i saw it without seeing but maybe i do, i'm not sure, im blasted right now, so its hard to focus on one idea, jejejejejejejjjejjeje


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 8, 2007)

You guys are so funny......you know you don't have peniss. oh stop lieing. its just an extra belly button.j/k 

GLG


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 8, 2007)

*Thanks grandfather, I would love to share some with you but that would be impossible at this time however in the near future it would be cool to match a bowl with ya...*



*Thanks blunts glad you decided to stick around, you won't be disappointed... *



*Thanks spit, that big cola/bud would make me a good xmas gift too, unfortunately it won't be ready in time for christmas but in a week or so I'm going to be taking at least a branch, would be nice to have something to smoke over the upcoming holidays.*



*What? I can understand you majim, you're mumbling that's the way to do it stay as ripped as you can help time go by until you move and start growing again..*



*LOL logan extra belly button, hope you're not an inny...*


*Until Next Time!*


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 8, 2007)

HOw did you know?????

I better get my locks changed...

LLLOOOOlLLL


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Dec 8, 2007)

looking good, i love that picture on the last page, hmmmmm, you know i think so many ppl tune in because you manage ot answer everyone questions or ideas, how do keep up with so many of us! when do you think the execution is coming?
jolly


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 8, 2007)

sorry my wrong on closer inspection sorry. no seeds.


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 8, 2007)

*



LOL logan extra belly button, hope you're not an inny...

Click to expand...

**I didn't but .. now that I know*



*I feel everybody deserves an answer (if possible) unless proven other wise, or to be addressed, honestly how do you feel when you ask a question and it gets passed by, without .. sorry I can't help you .. Nothing! true it's getting kind of hectic keeping up with so many, although it's winter, I work from home and have lots of extra time, however summer is a different story..*

*I assure you as long as this journal is running I will do my best to address all of you (with rights reserved) what is a journal if it's not helpful? Fun & Games!*

*On the other hand lots of people may not tune in, simply because there is lots to read although reading is a good thing, the more you read the more you learn .." Read a Lot Learn a Lot, Read a Little Learn a Little" However I think I make up for this with images, people also like images....*



*No problems crazy, I was wondering if there were seeds earlier in the flowering stage, as I stated before I wouldn't mind getting some as the cloning isn't going well, also I would still like to hear peoples thoughts on breeding/seeding.*



*Until Next Time....*


----------



## 420chazz (Dec 9, 2007)

well well well, someone is good at growing pot. i wanna come help you harvest but i'm afraid it would be a $1500+ plane ticket, oh wellz. can't wait to see the end product, it can't be too far away now. 
chazz


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 9, 2007)

*Thanks for the comment chazz, wish you could say the same for my cloning yeah that would be cool but for 1500$ you could pay somebody near you to help them harvest and maybe even get a taste*



*Well I decided to harvest small today, I'm hanging the least mature in my grow box to smoke right away and the rest are in my hall closet hanging and its going to get a decent cure...*

*




*


*




*

*FOOLED YA DIDN'T I? I cut a few branches off mediocre being that I'm unable to rotate her like I do with bushy and small, there were a few right lower branches that weren't doing shit as you can tell from the images above.*

*How close can you get a 26w cfl to the top of a cola?*



































*That close,*





*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*


*Boy she's getting stinky and sticky, I have a feeling mediocre is going to be a lot better and that's too bad becasue I have less of her however in a few days I should get a good taste of her like I did with bushy...*



*




*

*




*

*It's very hard to measure but it's less than an inch away, I can say that I can barely fit my finger between the bulb and the bud, iv'e had it that close for well over a week probably closer to two, seems to be doing well however resulting in oddly shape and fatter top, you should be able to see what I'm typing about in the pictures above...*

*I could probably get away with adjusting all the lights that close however I chose not to as I don't know the long term affect it's going to have on the bud, so I decided to sacrifice one of mediocre colas, I'm going to try and keep it that close to the end, I personally would like to see the end results. *


*Until Next Time!*


----------



## Lacy (Dec 9, 2007)

_Nice post humbolt. Threads like your I so wish I had high speed._
_Good job!!!_


----------



## pencap (Dec 9, 2007)

Wally World = Walmart...............
Yea, you had me going there for a second....thought you cut everyone.......
Getting so close now!!!! You gonna start a different journal after harvest????


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 9, 2007)

Lovin It!!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice Humboldt, nice. I think the rest will be ready in 2 weeks.  I just cut all mine down. I dry in the grow cabinet too, it only takes like 3 days to fully dry.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 9, 2007)

awesome Hum....thanks for the added closeups....awesome totally awesome! thanks!


----------



## jomal206 (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice close ups I enjoy all of your pics let us know how it tastes!!!


----------



## LoveIt (Dec 9, 2007)

they're looking so good humboldt! i had my cfls right on my colas like that too, and they seemed to like it! i did get a little burn on one of mine, cause i think it slipped too close for a day, but your clips look nice and sturdy.

looks like you're going to love trimming that stuff- wish i could help


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 9, 2007)

i was like what, hold up a minute. what was with all this talk about not harvesting yet and then he cut em down. you are a sly dog humboldt.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 9, 2007)

Kick ass Humbolt!! Those girls lookin good. I am putting together a cfl setup similar to yours, I bought 12 23 watt cfl's off ebay for $4.99. I am a welder so I have access to all the material I want and I am gonna throw a hood together for all 12 of those cfl's out of polished aluminum. I heard that fluro's make fluffy bud, how are yours? They look pretty solid from here! I know you prob mentioned this somewhere in here but how many lumens do you have with all those cfl's? And what color were they? I should have a lil under 20,000 lumens with mine, they are 2700K. If my cfl's will do what yours did, well I will be as happy as you are about to be!.


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 10, 2007)

*I'm sorry Lacy how could I be soo selfish, If I knew how to put the images in thumbnails I could do that so people can click on them if they want to view them full size, I was thinking adding big enough images so people wouldn't have to strain to see them while not stretching out my screen, I wasn't thinking about anybody elses connection or resolution.. I'm Bad!*

*Anybody have any suggestions on how I can ad images as thumbnails? *



*GOTCHA!!, LMAO, is that all wally word is .. is another way of saying walmart? how funny, so our gauges are probably the same, definitely starting another journal after these three girls are harvested, this journal has gotten pretty busy, I have four more girls in flower that I would like to keep you all posted, I think it will be interesting being I'm going to be using a lot less lighting.... *



*Thanks Rocky but this aint no Mcdonalds*



*Nice to see ya again so soon chiceh, two weeks you think eh, I figure more like three weeks to a month longer, however in about a week I'm going to be chopping a few of the more mature buds for xmas, I figured that will give them over a week for somewhat of a decent dry. the grow box does dry them pretty fast like two days for me then they are dry enough to cut up and put in sealed containers, I'm actually trying a few different methods to dry/cure in hopes I will find the right one..*



*Thanks tahoe, a journal wouldn't be much of a journal without pics but I may start putting thumbnails in if I can figure it out, I know it can be done because I've seen it..... I would now like to continue this journal out user friendly as possible also addition journals..*



*Most definitely jomal as that's about all I can do, keep coming back it works!*



*LoveIt, there you are, yeah the fixtures are pretty steady they aint moving no wheres unless I move them, also I'm noticing the cactus look on some of my colas somewhat like yours, what strain is yours again and do you know if that is normal?*

*Please see images bellow..*



*GOTCHA! masta, I was actually thinking of you when I though of doing it, glad it worked on a couple of yas....*



*Can you make me a hood as well hutch The buds are pretty solid, as described earlier to the touch it feels as hard as a pine cone, very tight buds however looks like they are having trouble filling in, they appear to be growing in clusters that's what I think people are referring to when they say fluffy or airy buds, the branches just don't fill in as it would with an hps, I think I'll be lucky to get a solid cola..*

*I have around 48000 lumens, please visit the following link for the math, however I did remove the bottom lights as I don't think they were doing anything also I needed more light for the other girls... *

*https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/29010-humboldts-growing-adventures-up-away-30.html*

*Minus five 23w at 1600 lumens a piece, please do the math. *


*I forgot to ad in my last post that yesterday I started giving the girls three tea spoons of tiger bloom (recommended dosage) to one spoon of molasses.*


*Some growth I've noticed and I don't know if this is normal or not. *

*




*

*The arrows show the cactus like matter protruding from the cola, I'm wondering if it will eventually fill in or keep continuing to grow in patches, the cola is already pretty fat it would be nice if this will make it even fatter..*

*Some more angles,*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*What does it look like to you, are you familiar with this type of growth? if so please advise...*


*Until Next Time!*


*PS: Please visit the following link and show a brother some support, hocs got some nice tall looking sativa type ladies in flower.. for he don't feel so all alone .. everybody must get stoned and head on over to hocs place...*
*https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/28540-first-grow-help-me-out.html*


----------



## wafflehouselover (Dec 10, 2007)

Its NORMAL!


----------



## wutter (Dec 10, 2007)

looking insane man


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 10, 2007)

hey Hum....looking really good as always....for the thumbnail....go to the reply button instead pf the quick reply - or after quick reply go advanced, and then there is a paperclip that allows you to "attach" photos....that makes them come out as thumbnails. good luck. and grow on man!


----------



## mountainSpliff (Dec 10, 2007)

Aaah the fruits of your labour. That must smell sooo good.


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeahhh, those budshots are always so good Humboldt! i think that new growth on the bud is normal, wud be great if it all filled in, then u cud use it to hit people with.
Jolly


----------



## Hutch (Dec 10, 2007)

Ya man i could make you a hood! I wont have as much light as you do right now but I will prob just use them for veg then hps! If your serious about the hood I will send ya some pics of mine when its done then you can decide! Thanx bro!


----------



## hoc19e (Dec 10, 2007)

juss checkin in... lookin badass man... u will def have a nice xmas smoke! i think that growth is normal, it looks like they juss fillin in. delicious!


----------



## hoc19e (Dec 10, 2007)

o ya lol hopefully i will get some love now ! lol thanks


----------



## madcow (Dec 10, 2007)

the new growth on the buds is normal...might just be the second or third wave of flowering.keep up the good work...i know it says somewhere but how many clf's do you have in total.im planning on using 10 for 1 plant is that overkill?


----------



## joeblow420 (Dec 11, 2007)

DAMN looking at your latest pics, Im really excited to get my grow started.. 
Im maybe a week or so from sprouting some seeds, and getting my grow on..
These 75 watter CFls I got are monsters, like 3 or 4 times bigger then the 23's... 
Im hoping that 6 should get me 4-6 plants or so..

Really only thing Im really lacking is access to supreme nutes.. 
Hope I can make due some how.. However I think it going to be a trial and error process, of soil mixes, and nute ratios.. 
You keep up the great updates man, Im proud, and Im sure you are as well..


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 11, 2007)

*Thanks waffle,*


*Thanks wutter, appreciated! *


*Thanks tahoe, I do know about them attached files however there is a storage limit, with as many images that I post the storage would get full real quick, I don't want to have to go through and empty out my attached files .. can get time consuming also I hate when I go through a journal and all I get are lil red x's ( dead images) due to deleted images out of storage or host no longer hosting them.. I think images are very important in a journal and if they disappear then in my opinion that journal is pretty much worthless..*


*Fruits is right and the best damn labor ever, thanks for visiting spliff, speaking of the smell, I haven't really noticed it myself but my brother and sister in law showed up today and the first words out of their mouths were "smells like pot" I said to my self "oh shit if they are able to notice then anybody who shall knock on my door should" *

*I went out today for a bit of time and when I came home I could smell what my relatives were smelling, stinking pretty bad so I'm having to think about odor control, bummer because I really enjoy the smell and didn't really notice how bad it was until I had left for awhile and came home...*

*Any thoughts on odor control?*


*LOL brotherjolly like one of them clubs with bunch of spikes poking out, does kind of remind me of them but reminds more like cactus, or like little dreadlocks.. strange.*


*Thanks hutch very cool to accept however I was joking for the most part, didn't really think you'd take me seriously, I'm reluctant to hand out my address but would love to see the hood when you are finished, please do post images...*


*Thanks for checking in hoc also for the input on the growth, I think I'm now satisfied that it is a normal situation and anxious to see what becomes of it, xmas smoke indeed, check out updates bellow...*

*Welcome back hoc, no problem, I hope people will decide to come check you out, in better hopes .. visit hocs journal and show some love, he's got some real nice looking girls in flower and would be nice to see some familiar names, it's getting old with just him and I also the occasional drifter...*

*Come on over to **hocs Place*

*Thanks **madcow, learn something new every day, actually more like learn a lot of new stuff everyday, waves as you call it, how many waves usually occur before it's ready to harvest?*

*



I have around 48000 lumens, please visit the following link for the math, however I did remove the bottom lights as I don't think they were doing anything also I needed more light for the other girls...

Click to expand...

*


> *https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/29010-humboldts-growing-adventures-up-away-30.html*
> 
> *Minus five 23w at 1600 lumens a piece, please do the math. *


*I just posted that day before yesterday, actually yesterday .. early this morning .. I think! not to be a smart ass or anything, because I do not mind answering questions repeatedly but when something was recently posted and on the previous page, it's kind of odd to me, just a tip but what I do when I visit and post in someones journal and if I do not post in some time, in most cases I will go back to my last post to try and catch up, I know asking the question is much easier but I would recommend going back a page or two before asking any questions...*

*Please do not take my reply in spite!*


*Hey there joeblow, thanks and when you do start your grow, think about starting a journal as well and throw us the link, good luck to you and your grow, if you ever need anything feel free to use the PM option, this goes for everybody..*




*Ok here is what I've been waiting to show & tell, remember the mediocre trimmings from the other day? well she is the BEST! I had a chance to taste both bushy and mediocre, both are obviously immature as hell but still got a very good idea of what to expect specially with mediocre, if I had to rate bushy and mediocre on a scale of one to ten I would give bushy 7 - 8 and have no problems giving mediocre a 10, honestly .. I could pull them today and be perfectly happy with the yield, however I'm not all stupid, I will wait..*


*Can you guess who is who?*

*




*

*Mediocre or bushy?*

*




*

*Bushy or mediocre?*

*




*

*Do not look at image names.lol.. first person gets it right, gets forth class tickets to Humboldt County for a one week stay, roof over head accommodations... but may tie up and keep hostage, will put to work manicuring...*

*Another honest moment, I am happy with the results of these cfls and quite frankly I don't know if I'll be in a hurry to get an hps, also I kind of fear the fact of having to learn or determine height of light, heat issues etc.. if I can keep getting results like this by golly I may stick with them for along while.*



*Until Next Time!*


----------



## mountainSpliff (Dec 11, 2007)

They small but soooo delicious looking.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 11, 2007)

hey Hum....I was goona try and guess, and then you gave it away...ahahahaha.....look sweet...glad things wored out so well. It'll be cool once you are able to bring in the entire harvest. you've worked hard and got some good results. what's next?


----------



## wutter (Dec 11, 2007)

some great looking dark greens there. Looks like it will get the job done im sure  enjoy


----------



## jizzle96 (Dec 11, 2007)

hey thats a real cool setup, i was at a loss of what to do, hps, cfl, of leds, but i think now i'm gonna be doing a cfl setup, well thats if i cand find cfls in this dumb place..


----------



## majim420 (Dec 11, 2007)

Humbolt my brother, u gonna be medicating i no time , i have great news, i just said fuck it and went ahead and bought a BCNL bloombox, i'm so thrilled, i found it used but at a good price, i already pay for it, its in Fl in a friends house the shipping company is pickin it up tomorrow, so its gonna be here in 3 to 4 weeks, so by the time i have my new place ready im gonna have my bloombox set up, its the best way to go for me, do to the lack of supplies i have here in this island, and not to much worries with this box, 
i'm gonna start 4 mothers right away so i can take clones by the time the machine is here. peace bro


----------



## totalzer01 (Dec 11, 2007)

very nice. i think those little buds could use a little trimming, but those dry leaves do make for good filler. haha.

can't wait to see those mature buds.


----------



## pencap (Dec 11, 2007)

Last pic = bushy................


----------



## Gwarrior (Dec 11, 2007)

So we harvested.  Good to see my man.

Have we ingested any of that fine marijuana yet?

Also, what was the harvest weight? If you say you don't have a scale, I'll kill you. Ha, serious jump on ebay and grab a digital one for like 5-10 bucks. ITS WORTH IT.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 11, 2007)

Niiiiceeeee... =)


----------



## PartyOf5 (Dec 11, 2007)

hum you should not give up on that idea of getting hid lighting yet. you know i run two 1000w lights in each of my rooms and you might change your mind after seeing the plants.


----------



## hoc19e (Dec 11, 2007)

hahahahaha i cant wait... b-e-a -utiful ! lol i like the link to my page haha thanks bro


----------



## madcow (Dec 11, 2007)

very nice sample nugz!! as for how many waves of flowering you will have it all depends on genetics.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 11, 2007)

Those look incredible, good enough to eat!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 11, 2007)

My Hero !


----------



## majim420 (Dec 11, 2007)

Those are some tasty looking cristal covered nuggets you get there, i bet they'll blow ur mind


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 12, 2007)

*Thanks **spliff, small as they are way immature but tasty and I definitely have a good idea what to expect, around a week or so I will be taking a few bigger buds for xmas, will post them too...*

*LMAO**, tahoe at what point did I give it away? it will be way cool when I bring the entire harvest to yas, will try not to leave anything out, next I will be smoking my own shit, can you believe it? I'm having a hard time I plan on continuing to grow at least 3 - 6 plants on a regular basis, however it may take me some time to get a schedule down but no worries I will have plenty to skome in the mean time,,,*



*Thanks **wutter, it's already getting the job done and their still immature yet, I soo can't wait for another week, I will have yet another but bigger and better taste, I'm happy with the results thus far taste and high wise both.... again I could pull them all tomorrow and be happy, however I want to see the finale outcome, as I'm sure you all would as well. *

*Jizz** thanks for dropping in, if you have the means to get an hps, I would recommend going with it from the get go but if you are low on cash or whatnot then a cfl grow may be wise, however I have to agree with some that cfls are defiantly best for stealth or small grows, as it is I let my other four girls veg too long and they got way big and I don't have enough cfls so I'm thinking on seeing the difference between them, or I may decide to ad more lights, I'm not sure yet..*



*AWESOME! can't wait until you're all set up, like to see that bloom box in action, **lol put a boom box in the bloom box for your fox? just around the corner to the light of day, also the lil buds were tasty considering their age but the real test is coming up....*

*Thanks** total, I don't care about them lil leaves I'll just pluck them off and use them for a filler as you stating and pour some keif over the top, makes a decent smoke.. mature buds coming to a journal near you..*



*How in the hell did you geuss pencap? Congrats you just won the trip of your LIFE! time...*



*Nah G no harvest yet, just a minor taste, of course we ingested some of it, that's how I was able to rate them also I may be a dead man as I don't have any scales however if I can get a digital scale for around 10 - 15 bucks that would be great, would any ole ditital scale be ok? I figured a decent scale would cost me like 80 2 a hundred bucks or more..*


*



Niiiiceeeee

Click to expand...

**



... =)

Click to expand...

**Like wise how could you do this to us boys sexy, dammnnnn!! the name HotNSexy doesn't lie, you got any close ups? lol.j/k*


*I'm not typing to you any more Party j/k however I am a bit sore at ya .. well hurry up and change my mind, Iv'e been waiting damn near two months to see your bubblegum, also I'm going to get better lighting eventually, I'm just no longer in a rush...*



*No problem hoc, **ic madcow** was kind enough to pay us a visit*

*BTW thanks cow for visiting **hocs place and for the information concerning waves witch btw are only growin out more, doesn't seem to be filling in, actully starting to look funny, can't wait to see what happens...*



*Thanks rocky, please don't eat my weed! *



*Vise versa Grandfather!*





*Introducing the multi expandable light,*


*




*

*Cheap and easy to construct, I got the light fixture for a buck but you can get them new for under ten buck I believe, I think it would be well worth the investment, also I think they are called expandable lights, just ask the clerks for expandable lights they should take you right to them and I got the wood block out of my brothers scrap pile, simply drill a hole big enough for the fixture to fit.*



*See it in action,*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*The name says it all, good for many things such as growing a single plant or keeping a mother alive, also use it for your clones, need a reading lamp barrow the multi light... it's easily moveable and positional, as you can see in the images above I am able to concentrate on virtually any part of my girls...*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*Unfortunately this model is black and is best on a flat surface the next model will be white or chrome, and will be all terrain this is only a prototype. lmao *

*As you can see the clones are not doing so good, however the ones that I left a fan leaf on seems to be doing ok.. three look slike some hope..*


*Compact Fluorescent Light Tanning Bed Coming Soon*



*Until Next Time..*


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 12, 2007)

*LMAO, tahoe at what point did I give it away? *

hahahaha...you said don't look at the photo tags.....they had the answers.....so I opted not to answer..hehehehehe

VERY cool extendable light setup....thats cool...another clear demonstration of the DIY on tis forum...I love it....your buds are doing great....!


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Dec 12, 2007)

hmmm Looking great Humboldt, love the multi postional lights thats a very clever idea, i assume its too shine a light in very specific spots for BIG buds!!! Love it, and keep it up, its an inspiration for all us Cfl'ers,
oh yeah and on my soon to be started grow, got some good news, my very good friend managed to nick me a 6" Extractor fan with 100mm converters for my ducting, i love having m8's in the "trade" 
Jolly


----------



## Gwarrior (Dec 12, 2007)

Not to take away from the forum in any way, but wow did anyone see HotnSexyMilf's new avatar?

I'm not normally the guy who would bring something like this up, but man - we got a winner here. Just suprised me I haven't seen more posts like, "Let's meet up." and shit, you know, the usual.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh man its flowering beautifully man! I hope my grow will go as good as yours. Continue the great work man!


----------



## tech209 (Dec 12, 2007)

wuts going on big dogg ...like i said before ..sick wit it plants comin out really good...good lookin man keep it up scope out my next grow under way already when u get a chance no pics yet but soon keep on grown ......


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 12, 2007)

*So why the hell did you look tahoe, do you look on all the back pages for the answers? I figured I gave it away at the image... thanks for the comment on the light, I'm finding it very handy to light up the areas that aren't getting much light, I went out and bought a y today to cover a wider spread.. see updates bellow.*



*Thanks BrotherJolly, it's working great, Awesome you're getting everything needed, how soon you think you'll be starting?*



*BOING!! HotNSexy is just that, check out the previous page G.. lol yeah let's meet up .. ooppss it's a Narc! I prefer to keep to my self when it comes to cultivating, now if this were a dating site, obviously that would be a different story.. *



*Thanks Robbie, make rollitup your second home and I guarantee you'll do awesome..*



*Thanks tech, you got a link to your next grow? would love to check it out...*





*Quick Update,*


*As I told tahoe went out and bought a y for a wider spread, check it out.*


*




*

*




*

*




*

*I use the light for bushy, small and mediocre during lights on and when the lights go out I will then use it for the other four girls, 1 2 3 4....*


*




*

*It came from mediocre, this may come as a surprise to some but I'm soo excited and hope she has more.*


*HOOAH!!*



*Until Next Time!*


----------



## jomal206 (Dec 12, 2007)

As always looking good my friend, looking good

I'm loving that lamp light you use!!! Fully adjustable!


----------



## totalzer01 (Dec 12, 2007)

yo humboldt, go check out my buds. I cut down my tree.


----------



## majim420 (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice humbolt those plants are loving those cfl's


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 13, 2007)

*Thanks **jomal**, the light is working awesome, I WANT MORE!*



*Thnaks** total, your shit looks freakin awesome, I left you comment, thanks for the heads up.. 2 cfl wonder, anybody who is interested in waht ONLY two cfls** are capable of visit totals work shop .. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/30586-first-grow-flowering.html*

*Well done total, **definitely** keep on growing! *



*Thanks **majim**, yes they are and seems to be making them odd shapes and sizes, I WANT MORE LIGHTS! .. MORE! MORE! MORE! Dare me.....*



*Well guys and gals, I decided to go ahead and start the bubblegum, mostly because I need plants to complete my rotation as my cloning isn't going well, I need them ready by the **time the second set of girls .. 1 2 3 4 are done flowering and partially due to seeing our Grandfathers & G's fresh greens and I CAN'T WAIT ANY LONGER**!!..*


*Humboldt's Growing Adventures Up & Away! - Bubblegum Addition .. The Making For Journal III ....*

*20 bubblegum in a dish .. how many **girrrls** will I get?*

*The **beggining, 12 - 12 - 9:00pm*

*This method **Iv'e been using for ages... j/k** I did this method with bushy and girls, seem to work pretty good, together we will see how it does this round (round two) "DING!!"*



*




*

*




*

*Used one piece of paper towel and folded it in half,*

*




*

*Wetting - preparing paper,*

*




*

*Lining seeds 5 per row- 4 rows,*

*




*

*Gently folded paper over first row,*

*




*

*If you decide to try this method "Do Not use force such as smashing or flattening!" Gently is the keyword... I Recommend seeing the results here before trying it on your own seeds..*

*Repeat**,*

*




*

*Repeated, repeated,*

*




*

*Repeated** one last time,*

*




*

*Continued folding paper,*

*




*

*Folded paper once again,*

*




*

*Placing it in a duct taped covered pill container,*

*




*

*Placing cap on GENTLY DID Not close tight!*

*




*

*Tucking it in corner of drawer of dresser,*

*




*

*Shutting the drawer,*

*




*

*Checking same time tommorow (wetting paper if needed, when needed) usually I find at least one cracked in the first 24 hours, tommorrow we will see...*


*HOOAH**!! Ready Set Goooo**....*



*Until Next Time!*


----------



## mountainSpliff (Dec 13, 2007)

Cool tiger plate!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 13, 2007)

why did I look? does a bear shit in the woods? are children inquisitive? guess I'm still a child  hahahahaha! awesomew Hum....grow on man! 


Humboldt said:


> *So why the hell did you look tahoe, do you look on all the back pages for the answers? I figured I gave it away at the image... thanks for the comment on the light, I'm finding it very handy to light up the areas that aren't getting much light, I went out and bought a y today to cover a wider spread.. see updates bellow.*


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Dec 13, 2007)

Harvest those little girls on the 24th so you can have yourself a little Christmas cheer the next day.

Can't wait to see what's up with your bubblegum grow.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 13, 2007)

humboldt, i see you like tigers. i think they are cool too.your shit looks diggity dank. maybe you should get a 2 1000 watters. haha just fukkin with you, wanted to irk your nerves. cfl's are doin great for you. i also like your germination method, it is very similar to what i do too. i germed 4 seeds a week ago and planted them. got in a fight with the old lady so i deleted my pics and ripped up the sprouts. i was afraid the po-po would get involved. i also was gonna get my account deleted. now we are made up and i am sorry i ripped up my little babies haha. oh well shit happens but they were my 4 best seeds out of my last batch,damnit all to hell. did i ever tell you to not get married?


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 13, 2007)

*Thanks mountain, Tigers are Awesome! the plates are dollar store specials, I have lots of them, their cheap if one breaks just toss and grab another.. also got the bowls and cups to match...*



*Of course a bear shits in the woods, unless it b living at the zoo but not all people do, if ya get me drift, thanks for your support tahoe, you've been great!*



*Thanks Dumpster however they say you should flush a week or two before harvesting and it's a bit late for that, I am however going to take a few buds on tuesday for holiday cheers, also I recently heard that harvesting early may help the weed be more of an energetic high rather than a couch potato high, so with that I'm thinking about flushing small soon and harvest her earlier to see if there really is a difference also I then would be able to give mediocre and bushy a bit more room and light as small she's not receiving it like the others, small is basically in the side lines.*



*Talk me out of it or into it .. either way I'm thinking about it...*



*What's your method of germination masta? I'd like to learn of yours and however else wants to share their experiences.*

*Tigers are AWESOME!!, cool is an under statement.. lol.. no matter what anybody may say about the hid/hps, is not going to get me to hurry and getting one, in fact the more I hear about it the less I want to, I will do so in good time, right now I'm getting decent results and most importantly .. I'M HAVING A BLAST!, the time of my LIFE, Wish I was dancing with Jennifer Grey right about now, I bet HotNSexy could dance pretty good as well*

*Thanks for the tip on getting married, I wasn't planning on getting married any time soon, I think I'll wait after hearing that, I guess it's one or the other eh, right now I choose POT! so how do you plan on managing you're women and girls?*



*I should be posting updates of the bubblegum early next morning or next day..*



*Until Next Time!*


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 13, 2007)

yeah bro i basically lay a paper towel on a plate. i then moisten the towel and lay the seeds in it. then i fold the towel in two. i might cover it with a another paper towel. kind of like you but not as neat. i just kind of dump the seeds in a little pile not separated like you do. your technique looks a little better than mine. in the summer i put the wet paper towel in a shot glass in the window sill in sunlight to keep it slightly warm and moist. on my last batch i put them on a plastic thing on a box with a cfl near for a little heat (its cold in my apartment). i agree hot and sexy milf is hot. on the internet i just always wonder who is decieving? not saying she is but i could be chatting in a chat room to some hot woman but really she is like my attatchment haha. unless they have a webcam but i dont really chat anymore. cant wait for the updates. man i bet you get some bomb bud in humboldt.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 13, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> yeah bro i basically lay a paper towel on a plate. i then moisten the towel and lay the seeds in it. then i fold the towel in two. i might cover it with a another paper towel. kind of like you but not as neat. i just kind of dump the seeds in a little pile not separated like you do. your technique looks a little better than mine. in the summer i put the wet paper towel in a shot glass in the window sill in sunlight to keep it slightly warm and moist. on my last batch i put them on a plastic thing on a box with a cfl near for a little heat (its cold in my apartment). i agree hot and sexy milf is hot. on the internet i just always wonder who is decieving? not saying she is but i could be chatting in a chat room to some hot woman but really she is like my attatchment haha. unless they have a webcam but i dont really chat anymore. cant wait for the updates. man i bet you get some bomb bud in humboldt.



Where did you get that picture of my sister?


----------



## hoc19e (Dec 13, 2007)

i heard she gets around... we all got pics... no big deal


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 13, 2007)

Well she does have a nice personality 

And she's a great cook !


----------



## hoc19e (Dec 13, 2007)

haha hell ya


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 14, 2007)

Tahoe, Humboldt & YGF, I wanted to get your feelings on this.

I read recently that once the female plant begins to produce seeds, she devotes all energy and resources to that task. When a plant never produces seeds, she devotes all enery and resources to producing buds and THC. Which in turn should produce stronger weed?

Just something I read and wanted to get your thoughts. 

I know that when I can afford some 'kind bud' it usually has minimal seeds whereas the 'dirt and swag' I normally afford is sometimes, not always, loaded with seeds, and I know from my experience which was better.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 14, 2007)

Rocky Mountain High said:


> Tahoe, Humboldt & YGF, I wanted to get your feelings on this.
> 
> I read recently that once the female plant begins to produce seeds, she devotes all energy and resources to that task. When a plant never produces seeds, she devotes all enery and resources to producing buds and THC. Which in turn should produce stronger weed?
> 
> ...


LOL.. absolutely tru...the female plant basically starts freaking out that it hasn't been pollinated and produces tons of pistils frantically trying to catch pollen.  yum yum...

Btw humboldt, when we get our pix?  waiting.... LOL.. they looked great last update..


----------



## GotBeat5.0 (Dec 14, 2007)

awesome journal for real man. Took me a few days but I read the whole damn thing all 54 pages. Learned some new things. Notice any major differ using the molasses?

Keep up the awesome work man. seriously


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 14, 2007)

I think its a little tough doing a direct comparison from years gone by .... many things have changed....not the least of which is genetics and the evolution of indoor growing. I am uncertain about any "real" outdoor pot in my area....though I am sure it is available. theoretically, the seeds/no seeds debate does make sense. but to compare indoor seedless to outdoor seeded or seedless is not really fair. I have become a firm believer that the lack or or minimal amount of uv light with indoor grows has changecd that product considerably.

I do have clear recollectionthough that the pot from years ago....seeeded or seedless was a least as or stronger than today - again with obvious variability from specimen to specimen. 


Rocky Mountain High said:


> Tahoe, Humboldt & YGF, I wanted to get your feelings on this.
> 
> I read recently that once the female plant begins to produce seeds, she devotes all energy and resources to that task. When a plant never produces seeds, she devotes all enery and resources to producing buds and THC. Which in turn should produce stronger weed?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 14, 2007)

I get where you are coming from. Thanks I appreciate the response.

so your take is also that outdoor grows produce better or stronger weed?

Makes sense as they are in SUNLIGHT and FRESH AIR! Which is what we are all trying to simulate!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 14, 2007)

it is my belief that yes outdoor pot has an advantage......but .....if your into it...read this thread I started....Trichomes, THC and UVB light.....

and this paper.....

*Chemical ecology of Cannabis*
*David W. Pate*
*International Hemp Association, Postbus 75007,*
*1070 AA **Amsterdam**, The **Netherlands*

*Pate, D.W., 1994. Chemical ecology of Cannabis.* Journal of the International Hemp Association 2: 29, 32-37. 



Rocky Mountain High said:


> I get where you are coming from. Thanks I appreciate the response.
> 
> so your take is also that outdoor grows produce better or stronger weed?
> 
> Makes sense as they are in SUNLIGHT and FRESH AIR! Which is what we are all trying to simulate!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks again


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 14, 2007)

*Thanks **masta for sharing the technique that you used, HotNSexy .. male female, no matter the pics are still hot*

*LMAO** @ Grandfathers sister*



*Sounds **reasonable to me Rocky, however I really don't know anything about it*



*Thanks **HotNSexy for the input, the pix are down bellow, hope you enjoy them as much as I'm enjoying your avatars*



*WOW! the hole journal, thanks for taking the time .. I don't know any **difference in the molasses as this is my first grow and really don't know what it supposed to be like normally, however I can say this .. they are getting heavy & sticky as hell, I'm thinking this may be due to the molasses, may not have been soo sticky hadn't been for the molasses, maybe after getting a grow or two under my belt I may play with that... thank you for stopping by and for the comments.. *



*Thanks **tahoe for the input, interesting thoughts, I do remember smoking killer seeded bud, didn't seem to make a difference in the high, just didn't taste as good and was a pain in the ass.. it does sound logical though that a seedless plant being more potent.... you'll definitely get more pot.*







*Pictures as requested,*




*Bushy and small - day 56,*



*




*

*Notice the right side of bushy, the buds are getting heavy and branhes are starting to drop, I'm afriad that they are going to break...*

*Bushy cola,*


*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*


*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*



*Something has come up, I will be pretty busy and may not have my full attention on this journal, please stand by...*


----------



## jomal206 (Dec 14, 2007)

Wowzszzzzzzzz

Very nice, looking it's getting close to harvest your trics are turning amber


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 14, 2007)

Woweee, that looks great! . Do you have your trimmers ready, cause it looks as if those good to go any day. Lots of trichomes eh? Very nice job.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 14, 2007)

hey Hum....awesome...they look spectacular! like Chiceh said....lots of trichomes!....hmmmmmm....tasty I'll bet!


----------



## StaySafe420 (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow... Great job! 2 hours of my attention well worth it! Looks like harvest time to me, hope the next thing i read is a smoke report and a bunch of harvest pics! 

Congrats! Had to spark a juicy bong load after seeing those pics! Cravings, ya know


----------



## 420chazz (Dec 14, 2007)

that is a ridiculous proportion of trichs. good work.
I took a tester of my homegrown last night, 4 weeks old and 2 cones sent me to the moon


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 15, 2007)

hey humboldt gettin close to 20,000 views. and you are not even a milf or asian lol.


----------



## mountainSpliff (Dec 15, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> hey humboldt gettin close to 20,000 views. and you are not even a milf or asian lol.


LOL


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 15, 2007)

*Yes very close to harvest, it's getting scary cause I don't know when to harvest **exactually, it's coming up on 2 months in flower and I heard most indica strains flower in like nine weeks, so I'm thinking about doing the flush on day 60 in just a few days, so perhaps the next watering or give it one last good dose of nutes then give it a couple more weeks with straight water.... does that sound reasonable..*




*Thanks Chiceh for dropping in, two or three more weeks but this tuesday there will be a lil cutting going on*




*Yes they are very tasty, **Iv'e been keepingg a couple tiny nugs in a sealed container for over a week now, not bad at all for being immature, did you see that mediocre carried a seed? actually hope she's got more for me...*




*StaySafe, thanks for going through my journal and for the comments, you'll get your fill of harvest pics believe me not...*




*Thanks chazz, got any pics? I've noticed no updates to your journal lately, don't smoke it all before hand.**lol**... save some for your holiday or vacation....*




*That's too funny masta , do you think it's too late to change my persuna I was actually just starting to keep track of the hits, I'm not sure where they are coming from, is there really that many people who go into a journal and then change their mind?*







*I'M EXCITED! 48 hours - 2 days 11 out of 20 bubblegum has cracked and has been place in dirt..*


*The seedlings,*

*




*

*The remaining,*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*Hopefully the rest will crack and I'll be able to put the rest in dirt tomorrow, so far so good.*


*Ghetto starters before - dry*


*




*

*It's hard to see but there are finger holes in the cups, the depth is about half the height of **yogurt cups...*


*After dropping the seed - wet*


*




*

*Soak and let sit, that is where they will stay until the first comes to greet me, then they go in the clone room, until I can get better **accommodations for them....*


*I'M STILL EXCITED! *

*Three clones left, *

*




*


*One clone rooting,*


*




*

*




*

*




*

*Looks like one is rooting check that shit out, HOOAH! my first clone, should I stick her in dirt now, or is it better to wait until there's more root showing?*




*Here it it guys, **I've had these two tiny buds in a sealed container for over a week now, they seem to be about the right texture and the taste is a lot better**, I smoked the same stuff but with a quicker dry and it was a lot less stony and didn't taste as good, so I'm thinking the longer the cure not only does it taste better it appears to improves the potency.*

*




*

*




*

*So far so good, I'm very pleased, I'm bout ready to yank them NOW! **lolj/k but I still may harvest small a bit sooner then bushy.*



*Until Next Time!*


----------



## 420chazz (Dec 15, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *Thanks chazz, got any pics? I've noticed no updates to your journal lately, don't smoke it all before hand.**lol**... save some for your holiday or vacation....*


nah i lost my phone so i borrow a friends cam here and there so i can take pics. i still have about an ounce worth of bud growing on the plant and about 1/4 cut off. New Years Eve here i come 
peace
chazz


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 15, 2007)

Humboldt,

On this right here:

*Yes very close to harvest, it's getting scary cause I don't know when to harvest exactually, it's coming up on 2 months in flower and I heard most indica strains flower in like nine weeks, so I'm thinking about doing the flush on day 60 in just a few days, so perhaps the next watering or give it one last good dose of nutes then give it a couple more weeks with straight water.... does that sound reasonable..*

Brother, follow your instincts, I think they are great for you. Look at those great buds!! I'm sure you will do just fine.

One quick question. On your ghetto cup set ups, I read you put a finger sized hole in the bottom. I drill like 12 holes with a small bit. some on bottom some on sides, do you think there's much difference?

So when is the 'manicuring party' or are you taking them to the local 'nail shop' and dropping them off? If so you might warn them to wear two masks as that stuff is gonna be sticky and STANKY!


----------



## zedragon (Dec 15, 2007)

can smell them just by thinking about them babies! mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

happy growing!


----------



## StaySafe420 (Dec 15, 2007)

oh god humbodlt... why? why? why is weed illegal? 

i want to smoke those buds!!!! Enjoy them... i bet its phenom ganja 

the trichs on that shit... If your weed were a chick, id ride her into the sunset


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 15, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> hey humboldt gettin close to 20,000 views. and you are not even a milf or asian lol.


LOL... HEY NOW... I'd like to think I got a few of those views because my Kiki is sexy... lol.. oh well...


Holy shyt tho Humboldt- lookin' goooooooodddddd  I just licked my screen... LOL


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 15, 2007)

Rocky Mountain High said:


> Tahoe, Humboldt & YGF, I wanted to get your feelings on this.
> 
> I read recently that once the female plant begins to produce seeds, she devotes all energy and resources to that task. When a plant never produces seeds, she devotes all enery and resources to producing buds and THC. Which in turn should produce stronger weed?
> 
> ...


I think it is just like life. If you have a young hottie and no one pays any attention to her, what does she do? She really gets dolled up to attract a guy. IMHO, plants are the same way. A female will do whatever to attract pollen, producing more THC is well within the range of probability. Because all of this is driven by the urge to reproduce, and get it all done in one season.

Bottom line, I agree. Once the plant is pollinated, it just makes sense that energy will go into the production and care of the baby and screw making THC, don't need it anymore, fulfilled its mission. See ya later, buh bye.


----------



## Smokeyd (Dec 15, 2007)

You're legally growing lucky fucker


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 15, 2007)

Clone roots are great man.

What do you think? Plant em?


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 16, 2007)

*Find that phone **chazz I want some pics, *



*Thanks Rocky for the input, concerning the finger sized holes I was **referring to the holes to drop the seeds into, I have several holes at bottom of cups, I'm hoping to harvest no later than three weeks.. *



*Thansk** for dropping by zedragon, comments appreciated, keep coming back it works!*



*Hey there StaySafe thanks for the comment, I'm thinking weed is illegal because of money/tax, reasons .. "Money Hungry Government", how are they going to tax marijuana? I guess they could tax it but they would have to keep growing illegal, in other words you are able to purchase and smoke marijuana legally but still wouldn't be able to grow it....*



*Funny HotNSexy, I'm thinking Kiki is what's keeping them around, too bad you couldn't taste it, when are they going to come up the the sctrach & sniff screens*





> *I think it is just like life. If you have a young hottie and no one pays any attention to her, what does she do? She really gets dolled up to attract a guy. IMHO, plants are the same way. A female will do whatever to attract pollen, producing more THC is well within the range of probability. Because all of this is driven by the urge to reproduce, and get it all done in one season.*
> 
> *Bottom line, I agree. Once the plant is pollinated, it just makes sense that energy will go into the production and care of the baby and screw making THC, don't need it anymore, fulfilled its mission. See ya later, buh bye.*


*I like your reasoning Grandfather, makes perfect sense to me, also I did plant the one clone that showed root, images bellow.*



*Thanks Smokey for dropping by, MM doesn't come without a price, pain, suffering etc.. I may be lucky in your eyes however most MM patients will have problems for the rest of their **lifes, then again some will receive the MM card simply by handing out a couple hundred bucks without having anything wrong with them, however that's not the best route.*

*Just **because you have MM doesn't mean you won't get caught and be busted, it's very possible you will be busted, you're shit will be confiscated, you will spend some time in jail and you will have your days in court, true .. one that holds the MM may get away with it but I'm thinking, not without headaches!*





*Bushy all tied up,*

*




*

*




*

*Bushys **branches were drooping pretty bad so I tied up one half of her branches** to see if it helps, may tie other side later.*

*Xmas Sample buds,*

*




*

*I decided to cut samples a couple days early, more time to cure.*

*MERRY CHRISTMAS! *

*Nice **lil buds, I only took the smallest and most immature, I was soo** tempted to take a riper fuller bud, bud I'd rather wait.*

*First clone planted,*

*




*

*I will have to wait to see if she'll **continue** to grow... *

*Yesterday five more seeds cracked and put in soil,*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*


*Today two had craked and put in soil,*



*




*

*




*


*Two seeds remaining, possible duds or late starters..... 18 out of twenty **aint bad, will keep checking on the two for a few more days, if they don't crack I'm aborting mission.. *




*Until Next Time**!*


----------



## 420chazz (Dec 16, 2007)

hey humboldt if ya check my journal there are sample pics up but no plant pics. smells like fuckin grass now i had to quickdry for friends tommorow  ah well i'll cure the bulk of it properly, get that smell going. you buds look pot-tastic, good grow man.
chazz


----------



## Johnnysiqq (Dec 17, 2007)

whats your cfl to plant ratio?


----------



## clouds0fsmoke (Dec 17, 2007)

alright man i have to say very nice job. im deff gonna have to make a trip and visit : ) log on the damn message thing sometime so we can chat and you can tell me all about it 

god dang it cant wait till i can my stuff up and away again im jealous : (


----------



## jomal206 (Dec 17, 2007)

The simple fact that you have to tie up your branches so you plant doesn't fall over MAKES ME SMIIILE!!


----------



## originalstrain (Dec 17, 2007)

i still cant believe those were grown under cfl's! real good good job man! because of you i have faith in the t5 fluorescents! im going to buy 2 of them tomorrow! 8 bulb 48" t5's, 40 lowryder seeds, and 20 g13 seeds! should be a good grow im trying to cross 'em maybe in a year or so get some good G ryde or somthin! i love the whole not photosensitive idea, FASTER harvest! all its missing is some g13 in the potency!!!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 17, 2007)

Fuckin' gorgeous- you never disappoint with the updates.. every single time you update I want to lick the screen... lol...


----------



## jomal206 (Dec 17, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Fuckin' gorgeous- you never disappoint with the updates.. every single time you update I want to lick the screen... lol...


I second that 

Your posts don't look so bad either with your new avvy


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 17, 2007)

Humboldt,

Great freakin updates, I love the pictures.

I'm not sure where you are at with the MM, but where I'm from once you get the MM card you can then apply to be a 'provider', if only for yourself.

Then you are 100% legal.

Also on the headaches with being busted, recently here in my state, there was a couple who had the MM cards but no 'provider' card so they took them to jail and confiscated the plants. After trial and such they were found innocent as the judge said that they were actually 'providers' sans the paperwork. He ruled the paperwork was a mere formality. The best part is the state didn't take care of the plants which is a provision in the states Mary Jane law. These people are now suing the state for the value of the plants which have been estimated at $150k, so these people got busted and actually hit a little lottery!! 

Score one for farmers everywhere!!

Bottom line, if possible get the providers license. It's only $110 per year where I'm at and then you should have no worries.

Take care.


----------



## jomal206 (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow ^^

I really want a card but have no idea going about getting one  I'm not a very good actor either LOL


----------



## tech209 (Dec 17, 2007)

jomal206 said:


> Wow ^^
> 
> I really want a card but have no idea going about getting one  I'm not a very good actor either LOL


where u do u live...friends got some they slang em for 100-150 laminated......


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey H. 

Its time to unwrap your xmas gift. lol. 

Just an update, the one plant that I harv. turned out some one hit wonder. I ended up with 61 grams dry, no steems no seeds............

I have left the other one in flower and will harv. in a fews days. 

Good going on all your plants.


----------



## billybob88 (Dec 17, 2007)

way to go humboldt. everything is looking great.


----------



## LoveIt (Dec 17, 2007)

billybob88 said:


> way to go humboldt. everything is looking great.


i second that, man! i'm so jealous!!!!!! soon you'll be tasting those buds... i almost can through those pictures


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 18, 2007)

*Nice teasers you got there **chazz .. looks great, how many friends did you end up smoking it with, what was the taste and high like? please inform.*



*How are **ya johnny? nice of you to drop in, the cfl ratio is hard to determine however I now have over 48000 lumens surrounding the three girls, the majority are above the plants...*



*Thanks cloud, are you referring to the live chat at the top left of site, if so that's too cool, I visited last night but nobody was answering, I don't know much about it maybe they were in private rooms, who knows, I don't see why people aren't using the live chat, that's an A**wesome feature, I personally would love to hop in there with some of yas sometime, how could we plan a meeting... Voice Chat Would Be Awesome! *



*You like that eh **jomal, the buds are getting very top heavy, seems that the top buds are growing way more than the rest, I'm assuming because of the poor penetration the cfls put out, as it looks now the colas are not going to be filling out but I'm not disappointed one bit, I'm going to end up with some decent chunks, I'm hoping for at least two solid ounces of them chunks, but I will probably get more like two and a half to three ounces from all three girls.... check out mediocre bellow.*

*I'm thinking it's not a good idea to **obtain** a card without any reasoning other than just wanting to smoke and grow your own, I don't know how well that would hold up in the courts, however more and more doctors are handing them out these days like they were coupons.. Money Talks!*



*Hey there original, thanks for the comments, I don't know anything about the **t5 are they equal to the cfls?*



*Thanks **HotNSexy, every time you visit and post I want to lick your avatar .. soo we even...*



*Great info Rocky I'm from California and am still learning the laws and such as I didn't plan on growing but ended up doing so, every bit of info is much **appreciated**, I wish the laws etc. came with the papers, again thanks for the tip....*

*I supposed the headaches would be worth it if you end up rich in the **long run, however not everybody is soo lucky, the actually lottery is bad enough.....*



*RGR** that Logan, Ive got them in containers curing now, so they should be nice and tasty come xmas.. one hit wonder mine is not but is better than what I'm smoking now, hopefully the bubblegum will be a one hit wonder, do you have any pics of the harvest?*



*Thanks **billybod and LoveIt, yes soon I will enjoy a good smoke while staring into the christmas tree lights, doesn't the tree and lights look better on POT!? I used to look forward in going out buying an eight come xmas just to smoke, sit and stair at tree but now I will be able to smoke my own shit.... HOOAH!!*







*And for what you all look forward to,*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*


*As you can see, one of **mediocres cola is drooping bad, so I decided to tie it back up using fishing line, I used fishing line because of where I had to attach it .. right smack in the middle of the cola and I figured it won't be a big deal if the buds grows around the line, seems to be doing the trick.. *



*Xmas buds awaIting, soon very soon... and soon after...*

*




*

*Bushy,*

*




*

*Small,*

*




*

*Mediocre,*

*




*


*Ho! Ho! Ho! .. Merry **Christmas** To Me And To All A Merry Christmas...*



*Until Next Time!*


*PS: If I haven't visited your journal in awhile I'm not ignoring ya but have been pretty busy lately..*


----------



## Biggravy22 (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow. Just wow. Im hoping to start my project in a couple of weeks. I hope I can achieve the same success as you. Can't wait to see the harvest pics.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 18, 2007)

Man, they look lovely Humboldt!

Great job, thanx for the pics, they are certainly inspiring!


----------



## pencap (Dec 18, 2007)

Looking great bro!!!


----------



## Slam (Dec 18, 2007)

Merry Christmas and good luck with your harvest, Hope your get some good medicine!


----------



## Hiesman (Dec 18, 2007)

....and they say cfl's are no good... great grow and very tasty lookin buds!!!


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 18, 2007)

*Thanks **Biggravy for stopping by, stick around rollitup and I think you'll do great.*



*Thanks Rocky all your comments are inspiring, keep coming back it works!*



*Thanks **pencap...*



*Hi there Slam thanks for visiting, Merry **Christmas to you as well, certainly got some decent medicine, could be better but I can't bitch..*



*Hey there **Hiesman, thanks for the comments, cfls are not only decent for growing, they are good for a quick dry as well, check it out..*



*




*

*




*

*Well it's not that quick but if you put it in right when lights turn on you'll have something to smoke within 12 hours later.... also **I'm now wrapping the buds in tinfoil, seems to be a lot better when smoked...*


*Well it's been two months for bushy and small, mediocre is following behind at 54 days, I'm still not sure when to harvest and am **procrastinating on flushing, I really want to harvest at full maturityspeacially now that I'm finding seeds... , seems to me that the pistols are already more than 75% amber, on the other hand I don't want to harvest too late either, any tips on when to harvest would be appreciated.*





*HOOAH**! my second root action, put in dirt, two out of a hundred aintbad..j/k it's more like 25, still not bad in my book, I thought I wasn't gunna get any root action this round..*



*Second rooted clone,*


*




*

*In dirt,*

*




*

*




*

*Note to self: Noticed the clippings **wtih a fan leave still attached was more successful than without...*


*HOOAH**!! 1rst bubblegum sprout - last nite,*


*




*

*Three more today,*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*Temperary** using multi light for veg**/clone room, I am working on a basic light fixture, will post updates when done...*

*Seeds from small,*

*




*

*




*

*Looks like I'm going to get plenty of seeds, pretty cool actually, I'll get some pretty decent pot and another chance to grow this strain in the future, however I heard that seeds from a herm will only produce herms, is this fact or fiction?*



*HOOAH**!!*





*Until Next Time!*


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 18, 2007)

woohoo hb is turning into the cloning master. seems like you are doing something right on the cloning. i will have to get some tips from you. everything looks great. what do the nugs taste like?


----------



## Lacy (Dec 19, 2007)

*It does look really good HB. I have done 5 very successful grow with cfl's using grow lux bulbs. I think it all depends how you use them and there are a lot of other factors that make a good grow besides lights. Cfl's are, by far, more work but they are less costly to run. Most of my lighting are cfl's but I did get a MH light in today so I am really happy. Its only a 100 watt but it is really nice for where I want to put it. *

*Your clones look great. It doesn't surprise me that the ones that have more fan leaf attached would do better because that is their main source of food.*
*Very well documented HB! *


----------



## bongspit (Dec 19, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *Thanks **Biggravy for stopping by, stick around rollitup and I think you'll do great.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on the hermie question...my brother and I tooks clones from hermie bubblegum and they did not turn out hermie, but... the seeds from the hermie turned out hermie..


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 19, 2007)

Humboldt ! 

Dude, you are the Clone Master. Look at those babies

I bow in your presence and applaud your results


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 19, 2007)

*Thanks masta but I'm far from master, more like master of disaster... took me awhile and I'm not even sure they are going to continue to grow, time will only tell. *

*It's hard to describe the taste, bushy and mediocre is kind of earthy piney and medicore is more fruitful/sweet taste pretty good actually, have smoked some that was dried pretty quick and I have the rest in sealed containers, only a handful of days until xmas but I'm sure they will be dry enough and ready to smoke by then..*




*Thanks Lacy, didn't expect to see you back so soon being your connection, glad you took the time, I'll have to visit your journal soon to check out the updates on the hps... HOOAH! I do want to see the difference for myself, I should go ahead and get one sooner than later, maybe start out small, like 250w.*




*Thanks bongspit for the info, doesn't sound too promising but I still hope to get more seeds, it sure will be fun finding out....*




*Thnaks** Grandfather but no master I am, hell they aren't even growing yet and I wasted I don't no how many clippings just to end up with two, not to mention the supplies I wasted .. like flushing money down the drain, however I did learn a few things and have more confidence in the future... *







*New ghetto veg room light fixture .. with paint job,*


*




*

*The shelving I used,*

*




*

*




*

*Cheap and light weight, easy to work with, I disassembled one section of shelf, cut to size, put back together and painted white..*




*Vanity strip X2,*


*




*

*Used two vanity strips similar to this one. *




*Two become one,*


*




*

*Disassembled, drilled two holes and bolted together.*




*Light mounted and accessories,*


*




*

*




*

*




*

*Middle boards are movable allowing me to adjust the light left to right, not much but some.*

*Screwed in cup hooks on each corner, cut four peices of chain to size, two four foot and two 10inch, connecting chains using two different sets of what I call easy clamps (don't know what they are actually called) but they are cheap...*




*The new ghetto veg room,*


*




*

*




*

*




*

*I think this should be suitible for vegging, although I need to close off some of the closet...*



*HOOAH**!!*




*Until Next Time!*


*PS: 8 bubblegum has come to greet me, two seeds are duds and waiting for the rest to show also I plan on flushing bushy and mediocre tomorrow,hopefully harvest within the next two weeks....*


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 19, 2007)

sweet setup man....keep walking on.....


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice new 'room', good job!

Farm Hard


----------



## madcow (Dec 20, 2007)

everything is lookin good keep it up!!!


----------



## GotBeat5.0 (Dec 20, 2007)

like the new veg setup very nice.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 20, 2007)

Humboldt !!!  That is so nice it might not qualify for 'ghetto' status.

Where's Koosh? He can give you the ghetto blessing.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 20, 2007)

*Really nice job with the clones. I really wish I had high speed so i can look at them all but it just takes me forever. *
*For only working with fluorescents, your plants look awesome.*
*It must be your vibe.  (heehee)*


----------



## []D[][]V[][]D (Dec 20, 2007)

Alright, I gots me some rocklock from DNA Genetics......O M G!

Shit hit me like a dumptruck driving through a nitroglycerin plant.....

WOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 20, 2007)

Your Grandfather said:


> Humboldt !!!  That is so nice it might not qualify for 'ghetto' status.
> 
> Where's Koosh? He can give you the ghetto blessing.


 yep it looks too nice to be called ghetto lol. since there are so many new ghetto grow journals, i am gonna go with some diversity. next grow for me is gonna be called" masta's LOW INCOME buds 2"  but yeah too clean and nice to be ghetto humboldt. out of grandfather and you humboldt, not sure which one is the true macgyver.


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 21, 2007)

*Thanks guys for the compliments on the new setup...*



*Thanks grandfather but it certainly **qualifies as ghetto as I only painted this one, have you guys not seen my second flowering closet? that I think is ghetto as ghetto can get, it's got problems, poor .. not enough lighting, light leaks galore, steady temp, maybe goes up or down a degree or two and to top it off I let the damn plants grow way too big, I had to chop the bottoms to get as much as I can outta the tops/colas, I'll have to post updates of them soon, it's been like 25 days and already looking delicious....*



*WOW! it's a Lacy, I'm sorry I wish you had a better connection as well, I feel for **ya, I once had dial up once, now that I'm spoiled with high speed I'd assume not be on the computer if I had to be on that damn dial up ONCE again.. *

*I do have a suggestion, try opening up a new browser window, open rollitup, get to the page you'd like to view some pics, minimize and let load while you read on, after open up other browser and view pics..... that's what I would do if I had a slow connection..... can't let you miss the action!*



*Hey its a PIMP! long time no see, sounds like you're doing alright, where's them **pics?*



*masta** the original ghetto master, I'm just taking ghetto to the next level, I'm tired of living in that cardboard box, I'M MOVING OUT! hell when I get the hps I'll still be ghetto, Ghetto Is My Motto, learned it from you baby...... thanks for the inspiration masta....*

*Yeah I'd like to hook up with Grandfather, he's quite the **macgyver .. together we could build a rocket to get to Ganja Land! where ever that may be, I'm assuming up as we all get soo** damn high....*







*Some Updates,*



*Rearranged** plants,*


*




*

*




*

*Raised mediocre closer to the lights, put small in front middle and moved bushy a bit to the right, I don't know why I didn't do this long time ago, I don't know what I was thinking, I think they all have more of the lightt now...*




*The last male ..now dead,*


*




*

*




*

*Decided I'm done **torturing this guy and end his misery, was going to keep him around for breeding purposes but running out of room in the veg department.. I think I may end up with a handful of seeds anyway, if not I'll chalk this up to .. THE BEST DAMN EXPERIENCEIV'E EVER EXPERIENCED, I do not want to wake up from this dream,, please let me sleep forever....*




*The bubblegum taking off,*


*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*Look at the water leaves on this one, I think I'll call it Dumbo .. The Gumbo*

*The bubblegum is really taking off, doesn't look anything like bushy and girls at the **beginning of their growth, some of these have really large water leaves .. strange, they are stretched but that's due to the poor lighting before adding the better light but that's the way I like it, I've found that if your plants are indeed stretched a bit that it is way easier to transplant come time...*



*There You Have It .. Until Next Time!*



*PS: I did not **flush today as planned, bushy and small are not drinking as much as normal, today would have normally been feeding, tomorrow for sure... getting damn close to harvest, I'm counting as if I were counting the days of my release date.........*


----------



## Jash1297 (Dec 21, 2007)

All I can say is wow!


----------



## Sublime757 (Dec 21, 2007)

To answer your question a few pages back about the new bud growth structure, it's completely normal and they are called "foxtails"


----------



## Hiesman (Dec 21, 2007)

them buds looks scrumpcious


----------



## pencap (Dec 21, 2007)

Way to GROW DUDE!!!
I think I have some boys in the garden....wont go into it here...come see me in a day or two!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 21, 2007)

hey pencap...sorry to hear that.....we'll stay tuned...good luck man!


----------



## []D[][]V[][]D (Dec 21, 2007)

Alrighty, sorry guys, like i said, for those of you who know, I have been there and back....anyways....

Here is my half o of Rocklock from DNA Genetics....No joke, 7 inch by about 5 inch circumference, a thumbnail size amount of this in the vaporizor cartridge for my vapir one, CHILLEN!

I made the mistake of clearing a whole cartridge of this stuff for the first time....when i sat in bed, instantaneous pulse throughout my body with elevated heart beat.....had to slam milk like it was going out of STYLE!

Great shit! this half o is gonna last and my man says the shit coming from these plants next week is even better!

Now for my susie.....

Her early stages looks to me a little too nourished it seems the tips of all 4-4 day old new growth are burnin a bit at the tips/edges.....any ideas? First grow ain't panic'n....when she buds the'll be THC'y .....but if anyone has an idea to fix, I'm open...

I also started another baggy and this one susie2....no burnin at all....seems i organically fertilized correctly this second time....

Oh and all my babies are going to be named Susie Hum, I'll message ya why ....I do not need anyone else in my life! 

Now, a pinch, a cig and a Christmas movie with the family....
See you all a bit later...


----------



## majim420 (Dec 21, 2007)

yo Hum loing great, i´been away for a while, im moving to another town and working my ass off in my bussiness, benn having a lot of trouble trying to bring the bloombox home, im going to have to go to the states and bring it myself, if you want something done gotta do it urself


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 22, 2007)

How dem clones doin'?


*Think I'm stoned? Couldn't spell clone _ came out cole dank


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 22, 2007)

*Thanks **Jash for dropping in and for the comment, short but powerful.....*



*Hey thanks Sublime for the info, I did learn that it was normal but now I have a name for it I'm assuming you're into Sublime, they are my favorite band and have just about all their music, including rare audio clips... bellow are a couple **playlists I put together.*

*Sublime - Playlist** 1*

*Sublime - **Playlist** 2*

*Some good tunes!*



*Thanks **Hiesman!*



*Thanks **pencap, I'll be visiting you soon, hope you're wrong about them boys? Oh yeah it's almost time for presents = camera, can't wait to see all them pics you're about to post...*




*Hey tahoe your shit is looking fantastic, I'll be visiting you too real soon...*




*Right on PIMP, looks like you're going to have a Holly, Jolly extra Merry Christmas, don't know what could be causing that damage could be a number of things, have a look at the following links.. also why are you going to name all your plants the same?*

*Marijuana Plant Abuse*

*http://www.onlinepot.org/grow/nutrients2.htm*

*



Now, a pinch, a cig and a Christmas movie with the family....

Click to expand...

**That there makes me feel like saying **HOOAH!! aint nothin like being ripped watching xmas movies with family occasionally heading for a cigarette.. hell I'll type it again .. HOOAH!*




*Thanks **majim, damn that suucks though only prolongs things, assuming your patience mostly as you are unable to use the box at this time right? it's usually true .. when you want something done or done right best do it yourself... do you think you'll be getting started sooner than later?*




*Clones are doing .. nothing really **ain't showing any signs of growth but still looking alive...*





*Detox** - the beginning of the end,*




*I made bushy flush with 6 gallons water,*


*




*

*Before,*

*




*

*As you can see not much color as I started the **nutes late and didn't use much, I ahve started nutes earlier with the other girls and will be doing things a lot different with the bubblegum... lots of mistakes I made, corrections next round.*



*After,*

*




*

*As you can see the difference in the water... *




*Made small flush as well with 3 gallons of water,*


*




*

*




*

*




*

*Agian** notice the difference in the water, straight water from here on out, I'm thinking about performing another flush or two before I harvest themm..*




*Another lesson learned,*



*Found some damn mold forming,*


*




*

*




*

*Just a few **lil spots, I think I caught it in time, I guess I put them in the glass jar a bit too wet, I'll have to let them dry a bit more next time, good thing I discovered this now apposed to actual harvest, a lot more buds would of been in them jars, no telling how moldy they would have gotten... *




*Second flowering closet,*


*




*

*




*

*Can't get much more ghetto than that .. it's bad, I should really fix it up but I'm **procrastinating because I do want to see how the buds turn out with a lot less lighting, light leaks etc.. you'll all with me, aren't you a bit curious in the difference**?*

*As it is I had to crop half of three plants to make room for the tops, I will have plenty of smoke after the first harvest so I'll be able to play around a bit, in other words I'm not **necessarily going for the best yield.... going to see what I can get with basically the minimum.... *

*Humboldt's** Growing Adventures Up And Away II .. the continuance coming soon.... Stay Tuned! *




*Until Next Time.....*


----------



## Lacy (Dec 22, 2007)

*HB. You have got to have the most detailed journal ever.*
*I wrote to you about lighting in my journal. *
*I have to admit HB, your journal is very interesting. you always have lots to talk about and lots to show us. *


----------



## Sublime757 (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice playlists. I also share your love for their music. Last year I got the Sublime Sun tattoo and the Sacred Heart symbol that was on the Second Hand Smoke CD cover.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 22, 2007)

hey man....ghetto or not....whatever you want to call it....it works and continues to work for you! all the power to ya! good job on catching the mold and sharing....go for us to all see that...and be aware and ready to do things with the aid of someone elses experience and advice! thanks and walk on man...you're doing it!


----------



## []D[][]V[][]D (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey Hum, hell yea! Jingle all the way, good times. Anything for the kids. 

anywhoo, I believe it might be too much N, i believe i was a little bloodmeal happy that first bucket, but with each watering comes a "flush"....new new growth on top or between stem leaves and stalk, ver vigorous, but after a few days, edges start to burn....

water is purified with potassium chloride, not sodium chloride,
Use 1 TSP molassess every watering (going to chill on that next few times)
have used epsom salts for magnesium/sulphur trace elements. but not in last few waterings.
Also going to let this soil really dry up, I usually water every week an a half- 2 weeks...either way, that amount of water, is a 2 week rainstorm.....nothing to crazy there....as long as you have drainage i would think, things shouldn't matter...constant waterings would be good to flush and cleanse...no?

Thanks all, got some more family stuff today, be back later.

Hum any way to message you and attach pictures privately?

Peace!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 22, 2007)

I agree, ghetto or not the results speak volumes for themselves!

Go CFL's!! woo hoo!


----------



## majim420 (Dec 22, 2007)

well i realy dont know if its going to be sooner than later, what i know is that im lossing my mind and my money i dont want my bloombox collecting dust in a storage


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 23, 2007)

humboldt i just wanted to say something. i see a lot of people say cfl's are no good. i think your plants look as good, if not better than some people using hps's and doggin cfls. i do not care what lights people use, i just think the proof is in the pudding that there are other alternatives than hps. i have a gift for you. i am spreading the christmas cheer.


----------



## mountainSpliff (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah going on your success I am going to try a cfl grow when it goes winter here. 
Cant wait.


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey H. 

I'm not tring to step on your toes so don't take this the wrong way. 

Hey Mastakoosh, its not the same out come, I think Humbolt is using over 1000 watts for his grow( which is a really good grow) but if you do a side by side compaison. there will be no competition. No one is saying that you can't grow with them they are just saying they are not efficient.


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 24, 2007)

*Thanks Lacy, I thought to my self and said I'm going to have the best damn journal ever!. j/k, I originally started a journal cause I thought it would be fun and would help pass time but as I was going through journals I noticed people leave a lot of stuff out that could have been very beneficial to me and others if only there were images or a bit more info, so with that I decided to document everything possible.*



*What is a journal if it's not educational? Fun & Games...*




*Right on those tattoos are Awesome, I wish I had learned of Sublime earlier in my life as I sure would of like to have seen one of Bradleys concerts... *



*Thanks tahoe, you've been a trooper, always have good things to say, I really enjoy your company, keep coming back it works!*



*I don't know PIMP, constant watering may not be such a good idea, however I wouldn't think a flush every now and then would do any harm (may actually do them some good) I'm actually going to flush at least one more time before I harvest, I may even perform a couple flushes during veg in the near future, after this harvest or get a few more under my belt I think I will do some major experimenting...*




*Thanks Rocky, cfls appear to be doing the trick, however if only my plants were a bit smaller...*




*I hear that majim, come pick me up and we go get that box with your luck lately if you don't get that box soon, you just may not get it at all... spend a few bucks go pick that shit up and save monies in storage fees in the long run... *




*Thanks masta the proof is in the pudding, cfls do do the trick but I also agree with Lacy I think it depends on the plants conditions as well, meaning no matter what lighting you use, if you don't treat your plants right they may not turn out as expected. I'm noticing that the colas and branches are having a hard time forming, filling in and I'm thinking this is due to having used cfls but I cannot be certain until I actually experience growing using other lighting.*

*I do know that I have made plenty of mistakes and am sure if I had done things differently I'd yet have better results, for example if I had just left the damn plants alone as in not leaving the closet door open all the time, admiring, smelling, touching etc.. that alone could be a huge growth factor.....*

*I have learned a lot thus far and am forever learning, I am happy with the results I have gotten and am full of great that I made it this far, I feel after harvesting this first batch, I will have gotten that curiosity/infatuation out of the way, pay them less attention and just let them grow.. perhaps give them a better atmosphere. *







*Some weirdness!*



*Branch drop,*


*




*

*




*

*Freakin branch just dropped over night, I don't know why this has happened, I can only assume that it's because of the plants condition, first I let the plants grow too big, second I'm thinking not enough lighting for proper growth to strengthen the stem/branches (is like rubber) I had to tie the branch to a small hook in the wall, I have a feeling I'm a gunna have a wall full of hooks and a room full of string by the end of this trip... other than that seems to be flowering on time and looking good... 1 month into flower they are..*

*I am thinking about adding several ys to give them a bit more light but will still be a lot less lumens than the first closet, I do want to see what kind of results I'll get with the poorer conditions.. I'm thinking I can afford to do this, it will definitely show the people the difference in the growth and will help some determine what they are able to get away with while being satisfied with the results..*

*I'm thinking with a decent amount of cfls and a rotation of a shit load of small plants one could have some decent homegrown smoke for like as long as they keep growing..*


*Was just about to post and then there were two more,*


*That's cool mountain, I wish you the best in your grow come winter.*



*I am not using anywhere near 1000w it's more like 400 and something with around 48000 lumens, side by side comparison to what exactly, cfl vs hid or lots of cfl vs lot less? also cfl's can be very efficient/beneficial depending on the circumstances. *





*Until Next Time!*


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 24, 2007)

Damn bro you plants are looking good bro, That water looks damn clear bro, do really think its necessary to flush again? Wouldn't that stress the plants? Im a noob so Im just asking not making a suggestion......lol. Is it necessary for two flushes or is one ok? , im trying to follow your footsteps since your plants llook so amazing....lol. 

Either way keep up the good work.


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry I thought you using more then that. I never said that cfls didn't have there benifits I just said that hid lights are better right now. In the future who nows? I still use cfls for vegging. I have always said that you have shown what you can do with cfls. 

happy holidays


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 24, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *I will have gotten that curiosity/infatuation out of the way, pay them less attention and just let them grow.. perhaps give them a better atmosphere.
> *
> *I am thinking about adding several ys to give them a bit more light but will still be a lot less lumens than the first closet, I do want to see what kind of results I'll get with the poorer conditions.. I'm thinking I can afford to do this, it will definitely show the people the difference in the growth and will help some determine what they are able to get away with while being satisfied with the results..*
> 
> *I'm thinking with a decent amount of cfls and a rotation of a shit load of small plants one could have some decent homegrown smoke for like as long as they keep growing..*


Dude! 

I'm in total agreement, position yourself for success and then just let the plants do their thing. IMHO, this is a game _ if I can call it that _ which you play with your head and not your guts. 

You've done a spectacular job, no doubt and should be proud of your game.

IMHO, lights/lumen are like Hard Drives and RAM - You just can't have too much.

*Of course these are my opinions and I might be wrong 

Hooah !


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 25, 2007)

*Thanks robbie, I don't know bro you're probably right I shouldn't mess with well enough, I think I will leave it alone just feed them water for the next week or so, complete this harvest and experiment **laters...*




*No problems Logan, however I'm thinking we all know that the hid is better but some just can't **handle it .. in other words ventilation, space monies..etc ..the list actually goes on, will not allow it.*




*Thanks Grandfather you always have your way with words, that's just one of the amazing features you carry, **thnaks for being you, keep coming back it works!*







*




*

*I know the topper is silly but I couldn't find a gnome like I wanted or get a proper one.. *

*




*

*I think it looks better without, you think?*



*Merry Christmas To Me And To All A Merry Christmas as well as a New Year!*




*Until Next Time!*


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 25, 2007)

merry christmas humboldt. as you stated some just cant use hid. and i am sure hid would give spectacular results. but when i look at your plants i see plants that look just as good or better than plants i have seen under hid. i browse several different sites and your plants compare to dudes who use hps in my humble opinion. people should grow however they feel makes them happy and stop degrading those who are working just the same as everyone to overgrow the government lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 25, 2007)

hey Hum....beautiful job on the decorating! and as always....your plant looks fabulous! all the best to you and your this holiday seaon. Play Safe!


----------



## majim420 (Dec 25, 2007)

bro merry x-mas to you and to everybody here


----------



## oneoreilly (Dec 26, 2007)

_*merry x mas HB that was well worth the read nice job keep us updated on that bubblegum*_.....


----------



## pencap (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey Hum.............about that question of Herm seeds??Two or 3 pages back?? Hermies produce XX fem seeds everytime..........thats a quote from Jorge Cervantes...He's said it 3 times in the last 3 issues of High Times...you got female seeds bro!!.........now let me go read the rest of the journal/ thread.......I just had to pipe in on that...


----------



## pencap (Dec 26, 2007)

Ok so now I got finished~~~ LOVE the X-mas TREE!!! You have been an inspiration to us all....love the way you feedback~ Your Karma Lights This Board~From Top To Bottom...
I hope my journal helps, inspires and encourages 1/2 the way yours will/does~your devotion to your craft, your visitation to others "homes", your positive input puts you number one for the RIU awards............YOU GROW!!!!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 26, 2007)

All I want for christmas is Humboldt's Two Front TREES!

Thanks for the pics, great job on the grow, and yeah, better without the topper.


----------



## bongspit (Dec 26, 2007)

har humph...no way your going to be able smoke all that yourself...


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 27, 2007)

*Hope you all had a wonderful xmas, cause I'm really enjoying myself, for I don't feel all alone everybody must get stoned!*



*Thanks **masta, I agree 100% you can get excellent results using cfl's, however they do take longer for growth and the branches doesn't seem to fill in as well as a hid may, I'm thinking if my plants were a bit smaller I believe the colas and branches would have filled out better, as it stands it doesn't look like they are going to grow or fill in much more, I also believe this is not due to only the cfl but my negligence to their well being.*

*I have learned a lot in this here grow while ending up with decent results, as I see it it's only going to get better from here... thanks to you masta, Your Grandfather, tahoe, pencap, majim, Logan and all the good people at rollitup.. I truly wouldn't of been able to do this without rollitup and friends, your guys comments are the best and truely helps one with their grow... if you are growing and have a journal you'll know exactly what I'm typing about...*




*Thanks tahoe, you play safe as well .. Oh and keep coming back it works!*




*Thanks **majim hope you enjoyed your xmas, cause I'm enjoying mine..*




*Thanks **oreilly for taking the time to read and the comments are greatly appreciated, I have a quick update on the bubblegum bellow...*




*Thanks **pencap, I really don't know what to type to a comment such as yours, I'm actually typeless WOW! thanks a bunch .. I need to get me a copy of this book everybody's talking about, that would be something if it were so but I haven't seen anymore seeds, the ones I did find are way immature I doubt that they will crack but I am hoping to find more come harvest and hope they are mature enough to actually germ and sprout...*




*Too funny Rocky, **thnaks for the comments and yeah I regret even using that topper as it got glitter all over smalls cola, been pickin it out...*




*Sure I'll be able to smoke it all myself and I **will..lol.. just may take me some time.... *







*Quick updates,*

*Bushy cola,*

*




*

*Small cola,*

*




*

*If you'll notice in the above images the hairs look to be more than 75% amber, looks more like 90% to me, I showed these pics to a personal friend of mine and he stated .. "you better pull them before they lose their juice" this scared me because generaly this guy knows what he's talking about when it comes to weed, so now I'm thinking about harvesting bushy and small on new years day but would like some opinions before I do... they say it's better to harvest early than too late.....*




*Transplanted clones into **final pots,*


*




*

*




*

*Good thing I did because the roots where growing wild in them **lil cups they were dangling at the bottom of the cups, I would of taken pictures but it was stressful enough as it was, not really knowing what I'm doing and all, maybe next time...*


*HOOAH**!! 2 CLONES AND THEY ARE GROWING! HOOAH!! HOOAH!! HOOAH!!*





*Update on the bubblegum,*


*




*

*Well guys I ended up with ten out of twenty bubblegum seeds, two seeds simply didn't crack and eight **didn't pop out of soil, not that bad I guess, I should get at least two girls out of ten, would be nice to end up with more girls then boys but heck if I end up with just one girl I'll be happy as hell....*


*Any input as to when to harvest would be greatly appreciated..*





*Until Next Time!*


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 27, 2007)

HOOAH !

Clones !!!!

You ARE the clone master

BTW, soil looks mighty fine, down right yummie, IMHO


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Dec 27, 2007)

HUMBOLT, I just saw your picture of your Decorated Plant, I think My neighbor heard me laughing. That is such a pretty site. You should make that you avatar until after the first of the year.

Most definiately looks better with out the funky top.

Great job. And you made me smile big time.. Thanks.......


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 27, 2007)

some nice looking buds. nice tree.


----------



## bongspit (Dec 27, 2007)

HB...I'm no expert...but i play one on TV...lol seriously those dudes look ready to chop down...my eyes got red just lookn at the pics...


----------



## Gwarrior (Dec 27, 2007)

Heya friend, long time.

Everything looks amazing, and yes, you better harvest that little hoe soon. She looks pretty much good to go from my point of view.

What type of mollases did you use btw?


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 28, 2007)

*I am NO clone master but thanks again, the soil is cheap natures with perlite mix, simple however it's been working, I started out with black gold but this natures seems to do just as well at half the price....*




*Thanks dangly for visiting, very good idea concerning using small as my avatar, wish I would of thought of that.lol. lil late I am but at least I have a special xmas avatar for next year.. again thanks!*

*PS: interesting avatar.. *




*Thanks crazy!*




*Thanks bongspit, I'm thinking pulling them asap as I'm having a hard time finding a clear hair on the two (bushy and small) I wish the buds would have filled out better but I'm happy and will end up with lots to smoke..*




*There's G, yeah it's been awhile hasn't it, must of been pretty busy with the holidays and all, speaking of .. how was yur xmas? *

*I'm using grandmas molasses, however I heard blackstrap is the best..... I couldn't find any near me so I went with good ole grandmas, I'm thinking any molasses will do....*







*Bout time I made mediocre flush with six gallons of water..*


*




*

*Mediocre is a bit behind, she will be all alone after few days, I plan on centering her under all the lights the best I can until I harvest her, then I'm going to use the room to veg the bubblegum, by all rights I should be flowering more to keep on schedule but as some knows I had a hard time with the cloning... as I see it after this harvest and the next in about a month I will have plenty of weed to keep me happy until I get this rotation down..*


*Before,*


*




*

*Less color than bushy and small, very odd as Iv'e fed mediocre nutes sooner and more of it.*

*After,*


*




*

*I am going to be harvesting bushy and small asap, would of done it tonight but can't .. not until my family comes and goes new years eve, it smells good enough as it is and barely covering it up..*

*In the next few days I am going to be reading more on harvesting.. I pretty much have a plan but still need to explore a few more details, in the mean time can anybody tell me what's the best route to take .. cutting or pulling plant out to hang? I was told to rip, pull, tare the whole plant roots and all then hang upside down in a room with the temp around 60f with a fan running.. does this sound good, or can someone that has already harvested share how they did it and how it went?*

*Final Note: I wish that the branches/buds had filled in more but unfortunately they didn't, I am a bit disappointed and would like to keep them flowering longer but as stated before I am having a hard time finding a fresh hair, I'm flat out scared .. I do have four other girls that are about half done and I'm thinking about letting one of them go for a full nine weeks or more, would be nice to see how far I'm able to push it...*






*Until Next Time!*


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 28, 2007)

awesome job Hum. they look great...and will provide you with great pride .... walk on man!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 28, 2007)

That's a great idea on the Avatar, love it!

This grow has been great to follow, I can't wait to follow you through harvest as I'm just a couple weeks behind on my first go of plants.

Thanks for the pics, great job!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 28, 2007)

Not all molasses is the same. From the wiki: _The third boiling of the sugar syrup gives blackstrap molasses. The majority of sucrose from the original juice has been crystallized but blackstrap molasses is still mostly sugar by calories[1]; however, unlike refined sugars, it contains significant amounts of vitamins and minerals. Blackstrap molasses is a source of calcium, magnesium, potassium and iron. One tablespoon provides up to 20 percent of the daily value of each of those nutrients.[2][3] Blackstrap is often sold as a health supplement, as well as being used in the manufacture of cattle feed, and for other industrial uses.

_Health food stores are a good source for the product

I'm still debating blackstrap vs fish emulsion.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 28, 2007)

Ooo la la.. those clones did make it!! What was the survival rate? 2/30? lmfao, jus messin' with ya- great job on the clones though! They're very stressful for us newbs, lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 28, 2007)

Your Grandfather said:


> Not all molasses is the same. From the wiki: _The third boiling of the sugar syrup gives blackstrap molasses. The majority of sucrose from the original juice has been crystallized but blackstrap molasses is still mostly sugar by calories[1]; however, unlike refined sugars, it contains significant amounts of vitamins and minerals. Blackstrap molasses is a source of calcium, magnesium, potassium and iron. One tablespoon provides up to 20 percent of the daily value of each of those nutrients.[2][3] Blackstrap is often sold as a health supplement, as well as being used in the manufacture of cattle feed, and for other industrial uses.
> 
> _Health food stores are a good source for the product
> 
> I'm still debating blackstrap vs fish emulsion.


 can you use both? i used emulsion in veg and blackstrap in flower with a slight pinch of emulsion added in the water sometimes in flower.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 28, 2007)

yes...I agree seems like there is a benefit to added nitrogen mid bloom/flower....that helps the bloom size/weight....but I could be wrong...


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 28, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> yes...I agree seems like there is a benefit to added nitrogen mid bloom/flower....that helps the bloom size/weight....but I could be wrong...


 sounds good to me, but i am as they say...... a greenhorn lol.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 28, 2007)

OH MYYY GAAWWDDD!! Dude your plants are looking delicious, Are you gonna sample any? Im soooo curious to how it will taste/feel. Congrats on you accomplishment. I know your not fully complete but still you know thats some great looking bud man.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 28, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> can you use both? i used emulsion in veg and blackstrap in flower with a slight pinch of emulsion added in the water sometimes in flower.


I've used fish emulsion but never molasses. When I did use the emulsion, applied in the bud stage, deff made a difference by about 10~15%


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 29, 2007)

*Thanks tahoe,*




*Thanks Rocky it was **danglys great idea to make it my avatar, also stay tuned harvest is just around the corner..*




*Thanks for the info on the molasses Granfather, why not use both molasses and emulsion, I'm thinking it wouldn't hurt... health food stores, duh why didn't I think of that... question, doesn't the emulsion stink when applying it to the plants, I heard the soil with stink as well...*




*Thanks sexy, that sounds about right, yes it was very stressful but I'm more at ease now... hope these bubblegum make it so I can try my hand on cloning them, I heard that some strains are more difficult to clone than others, I'm hoping the bubblegum is one of the others..*




*Blackstrap in flower, please elaborate, sounds interesting..j /k I use corn starch myself..*




*I'm not certain if by adding the molasses helped or not as I really don't know what to look for but I can say this .. the molasses doesn't hurt them any.. I think I will stick with molasses and I do want to try the blackstrap now that I know where to find it also I'm thinking about not feeding molasses to one of the bubblegum, for my own satisfaction...*




*Thanks robbie, I've been sampling and they great, the harvest will be in a few days so stay tuned!*




*I may or may not be around for the next few days but definitely will be harvesting bushy and small new years eve or day .. not sure yet but you will get the whole harvest, will try not to leave anything out! from cut to dry, weight to taste.. yes this means I will be documenting the curing process** as well..*




*Until Next Time!* 




*PS: For those who don't know yet, we now have a cfl sub forum located in "Indoor Growing" HOOAH!!*


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like it is going to be a "Happy New Year" for you Humboldt. Good job, they look great!


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh believe me I will, but uhhh can you elaborate with us on how your home grown compares to commercial or whatever you get from previous or usual connects. 



> *Thanks robbie, I've been sampling and they great, the harvest will be in a few days so stay tuned!*


----------



## madcow (Dec 29, 2007)

i hope i have buds like that in 4 weeks!!!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 29, 2007)

Fish Emulsion does have a..... certain, ambiance about it


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 30, 2007)

hey Hum...look what I found......makes ya wanna grow it just for the name!

*Yumbolt*


 Enlarge Image ​​First Prize Winner High Times Cannabis Cup 2001, Category: Seeds, Indica

Yumbolt brings back that old-fashioned flavor from the fabled hills of Humboldt Co. California. Possessing a sedative stone with an outdoor aroma, she will often induce heavy eyelids with a satisfying smile. From the first toke till the last the taste remains. A producer of large succulent flowers, this girl will qualify for every grower's wants and desires. Cannabis connoisseurs cannot resist her hypnotizing powers. She is believed to have originated from Himalayans of Afghanistan and climatized in the mountains of Humbolt County California in the late 70's. Several generations later in the early 90's we were blessed with the seeds and then propagated them in Holland. Sagarmatha entered her in a Cannabis Cup and received an honorable mention. An outdoor sample from a customer in 2001 had similar charachteristics as the samples smoked in Humbolt in the early 80's.

These nugs often resemble dense, slightly golden frosted pinecones. Another amazing feature is the formation of tunnels of trychromes secreted on the tiny leaves that have curled in on themselves surrounding the tops.

Yumbolt will bring you high up in the hills and let you experience some real Californian sunshine.

Type: Indica - Sativa, indoor and outdoor
Start flowering: 4 - 7 internodes
Flowering time: 60 days
Average height: 1 meter
Yield: 350 grams / m² (dried, indoor)
High: stoney, comfortable and dreamy
Taste: very sweet


----------



## greenweed420 (Dec 30, 2007)

I bought a 600 watt hps and it sucks, got a huge plant...


4 inches tall. i can grow maybe 1 bowl on it.

i'm switching to cfls and then bud with the hps.

and I know hps is for budding but it's a hydrolux with blue spectrum.


I might have missed it but what's the total time frame from start to finish on the cfls ???

happy holidays.


----------



## []D[][]V[][]D (Dec 30, 2007)

Hellz yea peeps! mastakoosh! Love the avatar of yoda......

Humboldt, keep on growin! Who the F is anyone to tell us we cannot grow a plant on this here planet called earth!

Caught the end of Return of the Jedi a few hours ago.......


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 30, 2007)

Your Grandfather said:


> Fish Emulsion does have a..... certain, ambiance about it


 and it smells yummy and makes good health food shakes for humans.haha just noticed your post pimp, thank you. yoda is a cool little green motherfucker. as yoda always told me"carpet on shit like smells it cuz, bong the spill dont" (remember yoda talks backwards hahaha)


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 30, 2007)

*Thanks Chiceh, it has been the greatest of holidays for me this year...*



*Thanks Robbie, some updates bellow also it's hard to say I haven't bought weed in ages and what little bud I do get is pretty sweet, I will have to say a lot better than what I've got growing now, however it's still early yet to actually come to a conclusion.*

*What I have sampled thus far .. I would pay 30 - 40 bucks an eighth easily and it's definitely a lot better than what I'm smoking now.. shit the last time I bought weed was like 60 bucks an eighth and was the dank, for the 0 K stuff like I'm growing, I would pay 40 - 50 bucks.....*

*Let's just say, that I'm certain that if you were to smoke some you'd be quite happy, however the high is not quite what I was looking for, the high is more of a couchlock and I'm searching for more of an energetic..*



*Buds like mine or not I'm sure you'll be happy with your results cow, from what I've seen so far in your journal, looks that you will do quite well, bean and yourself .. keep up the great work!*



*Yeah I don't think I would personally use the emulsion indoors as I'm basically living with me plants but I'm sure it would be ok in an open area/room..*



*I live in Humboldt and I haven't even heard of that strain, I don't know anything about strains was never into until I started growing and I was never really into High Times, great mag though, I haven't touched a high times in quite some time but the last article that I've read was a short story submitted called "I Got Stoned/High With Big Foot" the person who submitted it received like 300$, I soo wanted to try and write a short story to submit but at the time my life style would not allow it, learning strains is next on me list.. *

*



These

Click to expand...

**



nugs often resemble dense, slightly golden frosted pinecones

Click to expand...

**That's exactly what mine are like minus the gold color....*

*Thanks tahoe for sharing that, I will definitely be asking around.*



*Welcome to rollitup greenweed, thanks for visiting my journal, I do not understand your complaint with the hps, this is the first I've heard it sucks for veg.*

*I can not tell you the exact time frame as I started with standard fluorescent shop lights and some plants are at different stages but I can tell you that I let bushy, small and mediocre veg for over two months, witch was a big mistake using cfls.*

*Bushy and small has been flowering for 72 days now, just a bit shy of nine weeks witch seems about right for an indica I am going to be harvesting real soon based on hair color although the buds look like they can go longer to fill in but I do not want to chance over grow........ *



*Thanks PIMP, lol star wars series was pretty cool, I like the first few episodes best and yeah nice avatar masta I have a few yoda pics lying around but yours beats any of mine, it's now in me favs, you definitely come up with some great avatars...*







*Bad & Good News! what would you like to learn first?*




*Ok bad news first,*



*F*cking mediocre split,*


*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*I went to check out the girls soon after lights had turned on and was amazed .. not surprised to find one of mediocres buds laying on the floor, I panicked, I immediately thought .. take her to the operating table and tie her up, then I noticed that she was not only laying there on the ground but has split her seems, freakin sirens went off in my head, I had to do something fast, I took the initial plan into action, while trying to untie the already tied cola I dropped it and split three of them.*

*You should of seen it, I took her out of the closet and rushed her to the watering table, was like rushing some one to the emergency room, as she sat there all mutilated I thought there was no hope, so I went ahead and hung the three broken colas, tied up the rest and stuck her back into closet, she will more than likely be harvested along with bushy and small or shortly after..*





*Now for the good news,*


*Now that I'm planning to harvest the rest of the plants around the same time, this will give me room for the bubblegum sooner than expected, right now they seem to be doing ok but I'm thinking the sooner I repot and put them under more lights that they will start shooting, I need more plants to continue the cycle of weed/harvests.. as it stands I'm a bit off schedule.*




*Three colas hanging, *


*




*

*




*

*The next day,*

*




*

*If you look at them, looks like three small plants, wicth is exactly what I'm going to be doing from now on not topping and growing smaller plants... at least until I get a hid.*

*I'm coming to the conclusion, that the CFL light are not adequate for growing strong vibrant plants no matter how many lights you got, I'm thinking this may have not of happened if I were using a hid but again I can not be certain as I've never grown with.*

*On my other hand,*

*I am completely satisfied as I'm only growing for myself and will probably continue to use the cfl for flowering for some time to come, I would like to try a small "SOG" (sea of green) using them...*

*Note To Self: .. Grow smaller plants if using CFL...*

*Trimmed off larger leaves,*

*




*

*Aftermath,*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*Well there's me fingerprints, come get me if you want me...*

*Fingers and scissors got sticky as hell and it was only like 10 minutes of work, I didn't want to wash my hands but had to so that I could handle the camera properly as it is I got the trigger a bit sticky, will have to get some rubbin alcohol to clean..*

*One last close up budshot, *


*




*

*As you can see by the hairs that she had some time to go, however I think she'll be just fine to smoke...*

*I have been really busy lately and this mishap had to occur in the most wrong time .. while my family are hear, I had to cover up the smell and by doing so I used some of that AXE body spray because it's pretty nasty, bought a can one time thinking I'd have a flock of chicks around me.... seem to have made them disappear, I told the family that I spilled a whole bottle of cologne on the floor, proving this to them, simply spill a bit of water on the carpet and spray a bit of cologne into it, definitely does the trick for emergency purposes... Nobody suspected a thing....*

*All family should be gone by tomorrow and then cut cut cut, hang hang, trim trim trim....*



*PS: If I haven't visited your journal lately I do apologize but I have been freaking busy, hopefully things will slow down soon hear after the new year...*





*Until Next Time!*


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 30, 2007)

humboldt the man with the plan. thanks for the avatar compliments. good to hear about your medical prowess in saving your girl. buds look good. i read your post but forgot when you are going to harvest the rest? soon? dont be so humble haha, the buds look delicious and you are a hell of a grower lol. EDIT-i see you have some family like what i had to deal with haha. except my family had to stay in the grow room. so in like a couples of days i harvested, disassembled the grow room, cleaned and hid the harvest before my pops came in haha.


----------



## madcow (Dec 30, 2007)

your patch job on the damaged plant looks good!!  that pic with all 3 plants is amazing,they look so good!! i hope my plant turns out that good!! your buds are huge.....CFL's for the win!! your plants are living proof that it can be done with nothing but cfl's


----------



## billybob88 (Dec 30, 2007)

damn dude i bet u were FREAKIN when u saw ur girl like that. but congrats on the grow dude u did really really really good! u thinkin about gettin some hids?


----------



## jomal206 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hum!! Stems breaking !!! WOW. At least you know you have some dense stuff there 

That one cola looks huge too!!! Nice grow!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 31, 2007)

hey man....good job on the rebound! challenging circumstances (plants breaking and family around....) .....you walked on through it...with your head up.....good job! your nugs look great...I love the pics close up and of your fingers! hahahahaha....


----------



## []D[][]V[][]D (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes all always! No matter what, keep that head up and think positive. Nothing can hold us down....

Yoda, was him for halloween in 83 or 84....

knowledgeable am I, learning his wisdom, I am...



I do not have any problem eating nugs straight-up....little 100 percent juice to wash it down and we all good .


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh man great story, glad to hear you "saved" her......lol. And those colas look bangin!! How long you plan on drying them for? And whats gonna be your curing strategie? Cant believe this grow is nearing its end......Ill be here for it!


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 31, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *
> I'm coming to the conclusion, that the CFL light are not adequate for growing strong vibrant plants no matter how many lights you got, I'm thinking this may have not of happened if I were using a hid but again I can not be certain as I've never grown with.*
> 
> *Note To Self: .. Grow smaller plants if using CFL...*


I'm in agreement.


----------



## wbinwv (Dec 31, 2007)

Hum, as always your stuff looks great. That 1 cola looks like it weighs 9 pounds. Happy New Year bro.


----------



## Humboldt (Jan 1, 2008)

*Thanks for the compliments masta, harvest is coming right up, yeah freakin family, if they weren't there it probably would of been a lot less stressful and would probably saved more branches, oh well I guess it was her way of saying take me... but not all of me .. typical female..j/k I thought you had moved your plants when your family came, you decided to harvest instead eh...*




*Thanks cow but that aint no patch job, I didn't manage to save the three cola branches, the patch job as you called it is only support so the rest of the plant don't split..*




*Thanks billy, how much do you want to bet? yeah definitely getting a hid, however I don't think I'm in a big hurry specially now that I have bud to smoke, although I wouldn't mind a 400w for the bubblegum, I confused, we'll see....*




*Thanks jomal, looks can be deceiving, images seem to make objects look larger than they are, all these buds are pretty small actually, dense yes and no.. seems that only the top of the buds got dense and very heavy... when all said and done I will take a picture of the buds next to something to help you all distinguish the sizes.*




*Thanks tahoe, I hate stress .. instant stress that is, maybe I should practice that more... more pics for your pleasure bellow...*




*Thanks PIMP, you must be that lil guy on your block..lol.. keep coming back it works!*




*Hey robbie thanks, I can't believe it's time either, it's been a long but short four months, I'm going to cure by stuffing buds in sealed containers, glass and plastic, for drying I read the following,*



> *For best results, drying should be slow and incorporate circulating, temperate (40 - 60 degrees F.), dry air. When dried slowly, over 2 - 3 weeks, moisture evaporates evenly into the air, yielding uniformly dry buds with minimal THC decomposition. These buds smoke smooth and taste sweet. Tops dried too slowly in humid air (above 80 percent) tend to contract fungus and burn poorly.*
> 
> *To dry, hang tops from drying lines near the ceiling in a dark room with an oscillating fan on the floor. Other growers tack plywood together to form a small room or use a large cardboard box with strings stretched between the walls to form drying lines. Circulate the air in the room/box with an oscillating fan and do not let it blow directly on drying plants, It dries them out too fast. Fungus can become a problem, especially if ventilation is inadequate. Keep constant lookout for any signs of fungus. Light hastens resin decomposition.*


 
*I have them hanging in my bathroom witch is at a constant 57 degrees, blankets over the window, a fan and exhaust running 24 7.. I don't see how you can let them dry for 2 - 3 weeks as they are drying pretty fast as it is under the conditions I stated.. I'm thinking a week tops.. *

*I do plan on trying several different drying and curing methods to help determine the best for me....*




*I glad you agree Grandfather, if not we may have problems*




*Thanks wb, 9 pounds I wish, I'll be lucky to get two ounces out of the hole ordeal, sounded good though.. Happy New Year!*







*One last shot of girls together,*


*




*

*Boy what's left of mediocre is going to be lonely, but she may dig all that light to herself..*



*The harvest - Busy & Small,*


*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*It's kinda sad to harvest these girls but I'm thinking it had to be done, if not later then now...*




*Bushys roots,*


*




*

*I forgot to take a shot of bushys roots before hand so I dug them up and took as good as shot as I could (just for u YGF)*




*Bushys last wet budshot,*


*




*

*Stand or sit by for lots of dry shots!*




*Smalls roots,*


*




*

*




*

*I don't know if bushys and smalls roots look good or not as I don't know anything about them but I'm thinking they could be looking better...*




*Smalls last wet budshot,*


*




*




*Mediocre stand alone,*


*




*




*A few of mediocres side buds,*


*




*

*The buds are sticky as hell as you are able to see in the pic..*

*




*


*Wells guys, I did it, I will leave mediocre in the room by herself for a few days to see if I see a noticeable difference in her growth, I probably will not keep her in there more than a week because I'd like to transfer the bubblegum there but can't until I'm able to disable the 12/12 cycle..*

*As this is the end of the line for the girls it's not yet the end for the journal... lot's more goodies to come, so please stay tuned!*


*Happy New Year!*


*Until Next Time!*


----------



## billybob88 (Jan 1, 2008)

CONGRATS HUMBOLDT! stuff looks super stank! wouldnt expect nothing less from ya. great grow man!


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey man...I've been following your grow for a while. Very impressive mate. You grow fine plants!


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow those roots and buds look AMAZING....happy new year to you, your fam, and your plants.....or whats left of them!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow you really covered all the bases for the new year!!

Root pics for YGF and plenty of bud shots.

I got a quick question for ya. I've heard that you 'cut them off', I notice you have the root balls hanging. My question is, do you think the plant will try to use every bit in there before drying out?


----------



## bongspit (Jan 1, 2008)

happy new year Hum...nice pics as usual...that looks like a lot more than 2 oz. The 3 week curing seems a little long, I know after I chop mine I will not be able to wait 3 weeks...lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 1, 2008)

hey HUm....ya gotter done! excellent work, and as always, your presentation and pics are a treat....thanks, and I look forward to more thorugh 2008.


----------



## HoLE (Jan 1, 2008)

that looks like it's gonna make for a very Happy New Year,,nice job man,,good luck to you and yours in 08

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Hiesman (Jan 2, 2008)

now thats how u start the new year great grow humboldt... u give cfl's a good name... thats gotta be the best lookn weed from some cfl's great job!!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah he definitely does the CFL's justice. It can't be denied, the proof is right here in this journal. 

Great job Humboldt!


----------



## Humboldt (Jan 2, 2008)

*Thanks billybob and SnowWhite for the comments.*




*Thnaks robbie happy new year to you and your family as well..*




*Thanks Rocky to answer your question, I don't know, I was told to pull the plant opposed to cutting and to boil the roots before hanging...lmao/j/k, no boiling but I don't think that hanging the whole plant and root ball will make any difference, they be dead regardless but what do I know.. I could of just f*cked up my buds for doing so...*




*Thanks bongspit, it's actually looking less and less every day that it dries, looks like a lot more wet, I did receive the new digi scale today, see updates bellow... I think I will put the buds in containers after a week of drying...*




*Thanks tahoe, plenty more for 2008 .. keep coming back it works!*




*Thanks Hole, happy new year indeed, hope you will have one as well...*




*Thanks Hiesman and Rocky, I did the best I could do using cf's and got the fever as masta would say, things could of been better but I'm happy with the results...*







*Quick Update,*




*Lil trimming on bushy and small,*


*Before,*

*




*

*




*

*After,*

*




*

*After .. aftermath,*

*




*

*




*

*Nice lil ball of finger hash!*







*The new digi scale,*


*




*

*




*

*Recieved the scale today, a bit late I was hoping, expecting to had received it earlier to weigh the wet weight but at least I'll get most of the dry weight.. I haven't used a digi before and am a bit lost, the bud you see is mostly dry, I pulled them out to dry for me to smoke while the rest slowly dries, my question is .. what is that reading, is it just under a gram or just over?*

*Please advise, *

*PS: I will be cutting branches and hanging them individually in the next couple of days and should do some more weighing if I'm able to learn this scale...*




*Until Next Time!*


----------



## greenweed420 (Jan 2, 2008)

*it all depends on what the scale is.*

*the measurement I mean.*

*push down on it until it changes to 1.0*

*did it go to 28 or 10 before it changed to 1.0*

*if it's 28, then it's 9 grams.*

*if it went to 10, then it's 9 10ths of an oz, which is *

*2.8 x 9 = 25.2 grams.*


*it should say somewhere on the scale, what the scale is .*

*10ths *
*or by grams up to an oz.*



*push the buttons a bit, it should have a Gram setting. most of the time it rounds it off to 2's*
*as in 2 or 4 or 6 grams.*


----------



## greenweed420 (Jan 2, 2008)

i zoomed in on the pix, it reads pounds and oz's.

it's reading 9 10th's of an oz

25.2 grahms.


there are 28 grams in an oz, just times what ever number is shown on the right of the decimal by 2.8

2.8 x 10 = 28 grams = 1 oz.

9 1/0's = 25.2 grams.


----------



## greenweed420 (Jan 2, 2008)

then again on second thought.

it's hard to judge from a pix, how big is that scale ?

put it in a bagy, does it feel almost like an oz ?


like I said, if it went to 27 then 1.0, then it's measuring grams and its 9 grams.

too hard to tell from here


why dont you send them to me, and I'll tell you precisly, I have a scale for dry chemicals for fire extinguishers that'll measure the weight of a piece of hair, in numbers you can understand.

just send them 2.

I need pot

420 blah blah rd.
I'm jonesing right now 
714 420


----------



## Brokenhope420 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah that looks about right, just under an ounce, its still not fully dry yet so it is going to weigh a bit more than it looks... its just not a great scale since you can't get accurate gram amounts, you can only get the decimal ratio and multiply times grams per oz, to get a number in the neighborhood of the weight of the bud... I think the scale would have a margin of error of about 3 grams... 2.8 to be exact.

The .9 does mean 9/10's of an oz.


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like 0.9 Oz to me too... =]

Nice job thats just your early stash... Like to see tot dry weight of all the buggers...=]

So i joined in at the end how many watts of cfl did you flower with... I will go through and read the whole grow later but that will take some time and thats probly my main question for right now... =]

Good job... Maynard... =]


----------



## bongspit (Jan 2, 2008)

what are you going to use to smoke your harvest...??the very first time you smoke it...I can't wait to see the bubblegum grow...


----------



## Humboldt (Jan 2, 2008)

*Thanks guys for the help with the weight, what is 9/10 of an ounce exactly? looks like around an eighth to me, I never had to deal with weight, mostly 2 - 3 - 4 finger bags..lol..*



*Here are the specs,*


*




*

*Max Weight Capacity 35 lbs*
*· Sensitivity 0.1 oz*
*· Easy Buttons: On / Tare, Off: Hold Feature*
*· Large LCD Display*
*· Measuring Units: Pounds / Ounces, Kilograms / Grams*
*· Fold-up Stand to Weigh Oversize Envelopes and Tubes*
*· Auto Off Feature to Save Battery Life*
*· A/C Adaptor and One 9-Volt Battery Included*
*· Dimensions (W x D x H): 8.0" x 2.75" x 8.0"*



*Any further help would be much appreciated..*




*PS:*

*



just send them 2.

Click to expand...

*


> *I need pot*
> 
> *420 blah blah rd.*
> *I'm jonesing right now *
> *714 420*


*Too funny Greenweed*


*As soon as I figure out this scale you'll get a total amount reading, tomorrow I plan to cut branches and hang so there will be some budshots, also I used around 4 -5 hundred watts with about 48000 lumens give or take a few.*



*bongspit, I am smoking through my bowl and joints..*




*Thanks guys for visiting and for the help....*




*Until Next Time!*


----------



## I can Drink (Jan 3, 2008)

Very amazing Journal!!!! u know it has to be pretty amazing if i read from page 1 to 68 in 1 sitting. holly shit i felt that i have learned so much from all your great photos and advice. Im happy to say that i now have to right amount of knowlege to begin my crop. I am interested if you plan on selling or keeping for your friends? I fill so tired from sitting on my couch for like 6 hours. i fill like a bum LLol


well peace...


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 3, 2008)

For them scales mate...I see on the box they read in oz's or grams as well. I would change the scale to grams myself. 28 grams = 1oz


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 3, 2008)

humboldt send some test samples my way, and help a brother out. stuff looks great, and dont max out your new scale-35 lbs is the max. woot woot for humboldt haha.


----------



## 420chazz (Jan 3, 2008)

ripper harvest humboldt, you are one lucky man. looks like i'll be buying for a while, seeds are in short supply. ah well. well done buddy.
chazz


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 3, 2008)

Cant wait to see those number, I am quite excited.


----------



## greenweed420 (Jan 3, 2008)

click on the buttons. it should change to grams, I bet it measures in 2 gram incro's.

it'll say 26 grams.


----------



## madcow (Jan 3, 2008)

looks yummy.you did good !!!!!  nice harvest bro..


all kinds of new updates and pics in my jurnal.


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 3, 2008)

It reads that it has 0.1 oz sensitivity...

0.1 ounces = 2.83495231 grams


----------



## greenweed420 (Jan 3, 2008)

figures.

you have to do the conversion.


anything on this side of the decimal .
devide by 28


. anything on the other side, times it by 2.8


----------



## Humboldt (Jan 4, 2008)

*Thnaks** I can Drink, damn all pages in a single sitting, how does one manage? I do not plan on selling any of my weed, I am growing simply for myself, in other words, I share with no one... everybody I know already grows or has easy access..*




*Thanks **SnowWhite, I'll have to explore the buttons, the damn thing didn't come with much instructions, however I'm thinking I'm supposed to know the math.lol. I hate numbers, math was and is my worst subject.*




*Thanks **masta, too funny, don't max out the scale. lol wish I could go there.... however I've got a decent stock pile, what's up with yur supply are you running low?*




*Thanks **chazz, much appreciated, hopefully some of that weed you're stuck buying comes with a couple seeds, oh and watch out for them f*cks that like to lace their weed, never heard of when I was buying.. keep it safe...*




*Thanks robbie, I am very excited, this is most definitely the best part, however trimming can be time consuming, I've always said that I would have a blast manicuring witch I do and always will but now I understand when growers say it's a **pain** in the ass, I suppose it would be if you're growing pounds...*

*Stay tuned, numbers are coming up!*




*Thanks **greenweed you have been a great help, I will be pushing buttons until I either break the damn thing or figure it out...*




*Thanks cow, **Iv'e been keeping me eye on your journal, believe me not, it won't be long for you now....*



> *It reads that it has 0.1 oz sensitivity...*
> 
> 
> *0.1 ounces = 2.83495231 grams*


*Damn more numbers, in a round about, 0.1 equals two grams? oh hell lmao I'll figure it out, you guys have been great.*


*Again thanks guys but all these numbers are confusing me, I will have to sit and have a one on one.. or I'm just **gunna** put the damn weed on the scale and let you all do the math...*






*More updates,*




*Cut hung branches **individually,*


*




*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*Some weed that I left out for a quick dry,*

*




*

*Ended up pretty good..*

*




*

*As you can see who's who..*


*The skeletons,*







*I will be putting thm in jars in the next few days and hopefully will have some numbers for you all..*


*Found another seed in small, looks more mature and I'm sure that it's not the last, I'm looking forward in finding more..*

*




*

*




*


*Last clone rooted .. HOOAH!!*


*




*

*




*

*




*



*And then there are three,*

*




*

*The last clone has a **lil story behind it, I didn't think it would root because when I found the first clone rooted I also noticed this last ones stem had broke in half so I shoved it deep as far as it would go, never the less it rooted and now made it hard to repot, time will only tell how she'll do**..*





*Bubblegum not looking good,*


*




*

*The bubblegum and the plants in the **veg room are starting to look sick, so what I did was swap rooms with mediocre as I know the conditions are much better, there's something about the veg room the plants just don't like, other than improper** ventilation... I'm thinking mediocre will do just fine finishing in there as the lights will only be on 12 hours at a time....*





*Mediocres **temp flowering room,*


*




*


*Temp **veg nursery room,*


*




*

*Hope things start looking better soon, I should transplant them sprouts into bigger pots but I do not have the room and total pots, I'm thinking they should be ok in them **lil** cups for a bit longer as I had my first sprouts in much longer and they seem to have been ok..*

*More updates coming up in the next few days, so stay tuned, it's not over yet....*



*Until Next Time!*


*PS: I'm getting ripped and loving it!*


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 4, 2008)

hope everything works out, and you get many more buds, are you clones in a dome.and how much weed did you harvest, per plant. sorry i havent read all 69 pages.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 4, 2008)

also did you pollenate, on purpose, to get some seeds.
btw, the seeds look ace. good work, its nice to see some bud pics.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 4, 2008)

back on the raod forward eh Hum...good for you....your clones look like they're gonna do just fine....as always...excellent work!


----------



## greenweed420 (Jan 4, 2008)

i'm having a hell of a time, the temp keeps dropping sooo low and the room goes into the high 60's and everything comes to a stand still, then turn yellow, this is pissing me off.

it's been 2 months and all i have is this little bitty big bud plant 5 inches tall and the rest are dying.

I'm going to seal the room up this weekend, line it with white plastic and get a heater set to 70 degrees.

i have never had so much problems growing a weed.



and everyone 0.1 on the scale equals 2.8 grams.

a 0.5 would be 

2.8 times 5 =14 grams and so on.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 4, 2008)

My mouth is watering........


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 4, 2008)

those are some nice buds.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 4, 2008)

Lookin good Humboldt, can't wait for the smoke report.

How long you plan on 'curing' them in the jar before smoking?


----------



## Humboldt (Jan 5, 2008)

*Thanks crazy, the clones are out from under the dome, I only kept the dome over for about a week, I'm still working on the weight, see updates bellow.. *

*I did not **intentionally pollinate, I'm thinking I got seeds from all the stress I gave them as a Noob! or perhaps due to bagseed..*




*Thanks tahoe, as always much appreciated.*




*Sorry to hear about your problems **greenweed, do have any any pics or a link to a journal? I am having a similar problem but I found out today that my problem may be due to root bound, I'm thinking the plants just couldn't grow any further, I transplanted the worse looking ones, hopefully I'll see some improvements in the next couple of days... *


*Thnaks** robbie, me head is buzzing!*


*Thnak s**bwinn.*




*Thanks Rocky, report smoke . is **freakin awesome, I'm getting hella ripped the most ripped I've been in a long time, also I'm in the middle of manicuring, as mentioned previously I am trying several different methods on curing, I will give reports as it goes... *







*Some **wieght,*




*3 mediocre, 1 bushy and 1 small top,*


*




*

*Sorry the picture **quality is very poor and didn't feel like taking another pic, as you should be able to see that it reads .. 1.8 0z*

*Those are the very tops of the colas, the scale only has two settings, grams or ounces, I set it to ounces so I'm assuming that the reading is in fact close to two **onces, if this is so then it looks like I may get a lil over an ounce just from them and there's what's left of mediocre and a hole lotta chunks of bud left..*







*Harvested **mediocres remains, *


*




*

*Mediocres last cola branch broke while transporting to harvest table.*

*




*


*For Grandfather,*

*




*


*Mediocres last wet budshot, *

*




*







*Killing bubblegum,*


*




*

*




*

*I couldn't figure out what was going wrong with the bubblegum, until I decided to **transplant the ones that I was able to, I still need three pots, also I had to harvest mediocre for room, I'm thinking it was a reasonable sacrifice...*


*Thanks to all and to all a BIG! thanks...*



*Until Next Time!*



*PS: I have been very busy not only with the manicuring but with life, I do have lot's to report and say but too busy and forget half the stuff I want to post at **the time .. specially now that I'm soo freakin ripped.. I do plan on typing a summary of this grow, including my thoughts! however it won't be brief...*


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 5, 2008)

Humboldt,

Just my un educated guess but I think the bubblegum maybe overwatered? The snake is the tell tale sign, kinda. 

How do you water? Do you go for the 10% run off? If so you may want to rethink it for YGF's "Turkey Baster" watering method.

I'm trying to 'draw' my roots back up throught the soil so the utilize all of it. That first root picture is great, those look so good.

Anyway just my $.02.

Ohh 2 more questions. Did you harvest in the dark and I've heard that you want to separate the plant from it's roots, I notice yours are attached, any reasoning?

Thanks man

Farm Hard


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Humb, 

You cleaned up nicely!!! Did you make your own cloner? How? Is there a good success rate? I want to make one. Your so handy... I started a journal finally, check it out when you get a chance.... you look really busy!!!lol. Only using my cfls for side light now, but if they worked as good for me as they are working for you i would have kept them forever. I am making a grow box tomorrow i will use my vanitys and cfls there....

Cant wait to see the final wieght.... Your a MASTER GROWER!!! Keep us posted...


----------



## Humboldt (Jan 5, 2008)

*Thanks Rocky, yeah they are most definitely over watered, a bit of a story but I'll try to keep it short.*

*It all started when I noticed the sprouts start to droop, I was being extra careful not to over water but I read that when plants droop its because they are thirsty and needed more water, so I gave them more (BIG! mistake) then I read somewhere that some strains of bubblegum droop.*

*I went back to the norm water schedule, after while they just stopped growing and looked like they were dying, that's when I decided to transplant .. the saga continues, time will only tell if they will make it but with my past mistakes and experiences tells me they will be just fine...*

*Note to self: DO NOT START SPROUTS WITHOUT HAVING THE PROPER AMOUNT OF SPACE AND POTS!!*




*Thanks 1 2 3 puffs but I'm far from MASTER' however I'm working on it I did make that single cloner but not before buying a 100 bucks worth of cloning material, witch now I'm finding out you don't really need that expensive stuff but it is nice and handy... I had one clone left waiting to root when I needed room and the cloning tray took up too much room for one lil ole clone so I made it's own lil perch, worked out great... *

*Simply took a small butter container cut hole to fit plug in lid and put holes at bottom for breathing purposes, however by doing this meant me having to water more frequently, I think I will put the holes in the lid rather than the bottom, I'm thinking if I didn't put the holes at bottom that it would of held the moister better.*

*Keeping the plug moist .. simply used a straw dipped straw into container of water plugging one end with my finger holding the water in, then placed straw over plug lifting my finger releasing the water onto the plug, seems to be just the right amount for each plug/watering, I would do this twice a day, again if I hadn't put the holes on bottom I more than likely would of only had to water once a day..*

*Success rate: Over all poor - 3 out of 20 or more, however with the 1 good results, 1 clone .. 1 makeshift cloner and a bit of time = roots!*

*PS: A link would of been nice..*





*Until Next Time!*




*PS: Still manicuring, pretty busy just stopping in to check PM's and answer a couple of questions, updates coming soon!*


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Humbolt, 
Its been awhile, nice job. Glad to see your success.

Quick question, in your pic of the scale and buds it says 1.8 oz, now is that just those few nuggs or is the pic. just deceiving. It doesn't look like 1.8 oz. 

Take care


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Jan 5, 2008)

Lol... here you go hun.... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/41664-1puff2puff3puffs-hydro-soil-grow-journal.html

*Thanks 1 2 3 puffs but I'm far from MASTER' however I'm working on it I did make that single cloner but not before buying a 100 bucks worth of cloning material, witch now I'm finding out you don't really need that expensive stuff but it is nice and handy... I had one clone left waiting to root when I needed room and the cloning tray took up too much room for one lil ole clone so I made it's own lil perch, worked out great... *

*Simply took a small butter container cut hole to fit plug in lid and put holes at bottom for breathing purposes, however by doing this meant me having to water more frequently, I think I will put the holes in the lid rather than the bottom, I'm thinking if I didn't put the holes at bottom that it would of held the moister better.*

*Keeping the plug moist .. simply used a straw dipped straw into container of water plugging one end with my finger holding the water in, then placed straw over plug lifting my finger releasing the water onto the plug, seems to be just the right amount for each plug/watering, I would do this twice a day, again if I hadn't put the holes on bottom I more than likely would of only had to water once a day..*

*Success rate: Over all poor - 3 out of 20 or more, however with the 1 good results, 1 clone .. 1 makeshift cloner and a bit of time = roots!*

*PS: A link would of been nice..*





*Until Next Time!*




*PS: Still manicuring, pretty busy just stopping in to check PM's and answer a couple of questions, updates coming soon!*[/quote]


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 5, 2008)

humboldt, man the yeild looks good as hell. man my stash was gone weeks after it was harvested lol. that shit dried for a week and then my wife smoked like 3 ounces the next coming weeks haha. she was like cheech and chong with joint after joint.


----------



## []D[][]V[][]D (Jan 6, 2008)

Back am I....

Hi ya'll! Sorry, jus been taking care a biz.....anywhooo!

I been veggin since about tha beginning of November.....20-25 inches tall, I am kickin susie into flower mode. She gots arms all ova...  I know she looks sickly, its my first time, i am not adding any more nutrients (Blood or bone meal) just watering when needed.

So, my question is this, is it viable after curing to freeze and save? If so, any best practices to follow?

Here are my pics, she's now flowering . My Indican Susie is veggin by herself now...her organic soil is perfect.... I love her hand clap ....

Oh! that cup next to susie...is molasses and vinegar, natural fruit fly (lake of fire) .

I highly recommend Strawberry Cough if anyone is curious for a nice sativa high!

Thanks!


RON PAUL '08!!


----------



## Humboldt (Jan 7, 2008)

*Thanks Logan, those are only the very tops also weren't as dry, I do agree does't look the weight it reads but that's what it read.... see updates bellow.*



*Thanks for the link 3 puffs, I'll have a look see when I get the chance.*



*Thanks masta, yeah I know the yield is looking to be much larger than I expected, lmao @ your wife, I'm afraid I'm having the same problem, I can't keep from smoking .. gettin dumber by the minute I have to admit I have bud scattered everywhere and it's nice, hopefully I'll be able to keep the bud coming.....*



*Hello PIMP, you just now starting to flower and your gunna stop feeding nutes? your plants do look sickly but I wouldn't recommend stopping the nutes altogether, I would flush susie and just feed her water for the next couple of feedings then dose her with a small amount of nutes, see how she takes, if she takes well then try dosing her a lil heavier, I feed my girls molasses and tiger bloom every feeding..*

*Concerning curing I have no Idea I have heard to freeze but I do not have the room in my freezer also I feel no need to freeze as long as you keep them in a sealed container..*

*You got a case of flys eh, when I had gnats I used dish soap and apple vinegar, worked well for the lake of fire... then I found some inexpensive fly strips that worked good too...*






*Manicure update,*


*




*

*As you can see I didn't get much trim out of them, I just put all their trim together.*


*




*

*I like to rub my fingers on my hands to save the sticky, each piece represents a session of manicuring.*

*




*

*I rubbed a bit too hard and long.*





*The wrong way to cure,*

*




*

*This is an example of when one puts weed into a jar too wet or early, be sure the buds are dry before curing using jars.. basically ages the bud real quick, the bud still is potent however it tastes like it's 10 years old .. in other words tastes like shit.*

*Note to self: DO NOT PUT BUD IN JARS TOO WET!!*





*Bud that I'm smoking now,*

*




*

*Not bad for not properly curing, it seems to get better the longer it cures..*





*Weigh Ins,*

*All their tops minus the one from mediocre,*


*




*


*Posing with soda can,*

*




*

*I put the can in the shot to give you all a better idea of the sizes, I've seen it in other threads, seems to be good as we all know how big the can is... *

*Regardless .. if the weight is wrong, take away the 6 and I'd still be flabbergast..*





*Bushys weight minus what I've smoked,*


*




*

*Mediocres weight minus what I've smoked and f*cked up,*

*




*

*Smalls weght minus what Iv'e smoked,*

*




*

*I don't know if I'm weighing this shit properly or too soon but the readings are looking good to me, all the buds weighed are smokabowl as in dry enough to smoke, I will weigh them again in the next week or so, even if it ends up being half still would be more than I was expecting. *


*Again regardless if the total weight is correct or not, take away all the points, dots, decimals I'd still be satisfied.*

*To sum it up in a handful of words .. I'm completely THRILLED with my results! HOOAH!!*





*In the jars they sit, *


*




*

*Most likely they will stay in the jars until I'm ready to smoke, for example when I run out of current buds to smoke I will simply dip into the jars until gone... I do not expect this harvest to last long as I'm already going crazy smokin..... I may continue to smoke like this up until the last ounce then I will have to train myself to slow down, although if things continue to go well I may not need to slow down*




*Until Next Time! *


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 7, 2008)

hey Hum....looks like you got all your loose ends tied up and moving on.....its been said....but I'll say it again. your journal was a worthwhile read at all times, you kept up your communication and answerede questions, and posted LOTS of pics! looking forward to the progress of your next prject.


----------



## jomal206 (Jan 7, 2008)

Good job Hum!


----------



## []D[][]V[][]D (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Hum!

Well what I did in the beginning was mix a lil too much Bloodmeal, so I was nitrogen rich. Thats why I am backing off. There's enough in that pot to keep her green ...I will try on the next watering with molassess (again)....I just didn't want her to be over nuted...

Thanks again!

Nice buds!


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 7, 2008)

Been waiting for those updates, those numbers look good, and by the looks of it....it ALL looks good to me


----------



## Gwarrior (Jan 7, 2008)

SO Hum, think you can grow some weed?  Good job all around, the entire process was beautiful.

Now try mushrooms, my current endeaver (and don't worry, my blueberry is HUGE, pics soon). They are truly magical to grow and I'd guess 5-10x harder. With how good you did with this, I'd say your masterful skill would probably rub off on any hobby.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 7, 2008)

So Hum. I have a question for you. 


When are you going to run for President?????

Here are some of my clones I thought you might want to see them.


----------



## []D[][]V[][]D (Jan 7, 2008)

IS Peanut Butter Jelly Time!!!


----------



## GiggleGirl (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi. 
It was AWESOME reading your entire journal (in one long evening...). I never in a million years expected to start growing- (too risky to buy from others though)- so last week I walked into a shop (far from home!), bought some seeds, read my ass off online. Got free "old" Bubblelicious from the very nice man in the store so I could practice instead of ruining my purchase. They are just starting to germinate. I am soooooo excited. Your journal gave me the confidence to do this--- AND I loved seeing start right through to yeild-- convinced me this IS worth my effort-- even "just" with CFLs. So I am off to start my own grow journal. THANKS SOOOOOO MUCH!


----------



## sicknasty (Jan 10, 2008)

hey, awesome grow man I am just starting a CFL on the 16th and that is an inspiration. 5.6 ounces minus screwups from 3 plants is awesome. Anyway good luck with the clones and bubblegum.


----------



## 420chazz (Jan 10, 2008)

awesome weed man. don't worry i haven't been ignoring u, i've just not been on here much recently. going away very soon, i wish i had some of my own right now, cryin. ah well can't win em all. 
good luck with the blueberry, 
talk in a few weeks
chazz


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 10, 2008)

I guess we can officially call Humboldt, MR. CFL, huh?

Great freakin job buddy!

Farm Hard


----------



## []D[][]V[][]D (Jan 10, 2008)

Hum,

Curious why you didn't go FL's? The ones I have would have fit perfectly for your setup ...as a jamaica commercial plays in the background....one love....let's get togetha an feel alright!


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 10, 2008)

Its a Celebration!!


----------



## greenweed420 (Jan 10, 2008)

they arived today, 60 white widow seeds.

yummy yummy. now if the cold will stop killing them I can start a real grow.


----------



## []D[][]V[][]D (Jan 10, 2008)

IT'S PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!!!!


----------



## Humboldt (Jan 11, 2008)

*Sorry guys and gals, I have been extremely busy, stoned and very LAZY...*


*Thanks tahoe you and everybody that frequent this journal has been a tremendous help, even if the words are a few, I do have four more plants about ready to harvest that I was planning to start another **journal** however things did not go as planned, so I'm thinking about taking a bit of a break then start journal two right out with the bubblegum and throw updates in on the four remaining chicks while we are waiting for the bubblegum...*



*Thanks **jomal**.*



*You're welcome PIMP, I don't think you'll have any problems with the **molasses but I still wouldn't take away the nutes **completely during flowering....*



*Thanks robbie, yeah those numbers surprised the hell out of me, I was **initially **thinking two maybe three ounces if I were lucky, well as you've seen I hit the jack pot, in other words .. mother load.... The numbers should of been flashing.*



*Thanks **G I think I grew some weed, working on more and a variety but I'm finding true that some strains such as the bubblegum grow differently, the bubblegum seems more delicate and I'm not used to delicate.... no thanks on the mushshrooms, sounds fun but I had my share of them also it wouldn't look good for me if I were to be raided.*



*President** for what? I'm already a president .. of my brain, Thanks for the super comment Logan my ego just jumped perhaps I should start a CFL club, would ya join? you're clones are looking good yo they sure be growing, what is that image to the right**? its unclear to me.*



*F*ck** the pb & j you can have it all .. it's the z's time, zippo, zigzags and the good ole zeppelin although I only use the zippo for emergencies but I have been getting lot's of zzz's**....*



*Welcome to **rollitup GiggleGirl, thanks for the comments and for taking soo much time to go through this journal, I am happy to hear that it help you with your decision to grow, it's well worth it no matter what lighting you use.. if you ever need anything feel free to fly me a kite also don't forget to post a link to your journal when started.... but please don't take a million years*



*Welcome to rollitup sicknasty, thanks for visiting my journal, the weight was surprising to me but don't forget about the rest of mediocre, she's still drying being put through more of a proper cure, I'm taking my time with her as I dried the others way too fast and did ruin some.. I will weigh her when dried enough to smoke as I did with the others, can we expect a journal around the 16th as well? if you decide on a journal please post a link....*

*Good luck to you and your grow!*



*No worries **chazz, I've been extremely busy myself and now smoking this weed is blowing my mind, I'm thinking the high is too strong at least on the downside... I don't blame you for not visiting much as you don't have anything going at the moment and after your ordeal who wants to be teased... if I weren't growing you would see a lot less of me...*

*I wish I could give you a handful for your **journey's but since I'm unable to you'll have to settle for my regards.... take care and be safe**...*



*Thanks Rocky .. another ego booster, I don't know whether to like or dislike the illusions but I prefer **CFL King as pencap once stated something similar**, I think it's my new indian name, speaking of hadn't heard from him in awhile hope everything is all and well....*

*You may call me Mr. **CFL** King..*



*A curious PIMP, check out the first page of this journal, if you are typing about **flos I did start out with standard shop lights before I heard about the cfls .. now using as side lighting, to properly answer your question the cfls blow the regular or standtard flos** out of the sea or is that to the sea .. oh hell out of the water...*



*Indeed celebration, I wish I could be celebrating with some of use, anybody here from Humboldt? *



*Awesome **greenweed for the seeds**, how's the cold killing your plants, thermostat heaters does wonders, specially the digitals...*



*Hey PIMP are **ya getting enopugh peanut butter & jelly**?*



*I better not be **soo damn lazy in the future cause the longer I put off typing the more typing I seem to do but I do enjoy typing most of the time, anyways here are a few updates,*




*I joined YGF's turkey baster club... *



*The Grandfatherbaster,*

*




*

*Even comes with bong pokes, dollar store special .. hell I would be willing to pay a buck a piece for them **skewer thingies as they do make for great bong pokes amongst** other things...*

*The **baster works like a charm Iv'e** been feeding them two full squirts every day, seems to be working, the bubblegum are now actually starting to get some color other than yellow and are starting to grow... all bubblegum are safely in their own pots .. phew finely.*

*Thanks to Your **Grandfather for introducing the turkey baster**.. *





*The bong poke,*

*




*

*Works great for bongs or in this case ghetto hookas...*



*A smoke update,*


*Smoke & Pokes!*



*Shwankkobob*

*




*

*Only 5.00 bucks. *




*Smallkobob*

*




*

*Only 15.00 bucks.*




*Bushykobob*

*




*

*Only 20.00 bucks.*




*Mediocrekobob*

*




*

*On sale for only 30.00 bucks.*

*There you have it the smoke report, I would go on to **describe the taste again however taste is one of the hardest things to describe although I will say this .. "what I didn't screw up Tastes Grrreat**!"*

*Almost **closure**, this journal is coming to an end, stay tuned for the conclusion.*



*Until Next Time!*


----------



## jomal206 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bud kabobs!!!

Once again, I don't know how many times I can say this but I'm thoroughly impressed. Wonderful work


----------



## bongspit (Jan 11, 2008)

can't wait for your bubblegum journal...this one has been very...entertaining. I wish I had pics from my brothers bubblegum...it was one strange looking plant...he vegged it longer than most people do these days...there were no huge buds.. instead lots of small ones. the plant was huge, he used a 1000 watt hps and he got enough to last us a year...


----------



## Heruk (Jan 11, 2008)

damn good journal hum b
lots of pics lots of info
a newb like myself could use your journal and grow from start to finish
and congrats on all that smoke man
happy toking
i do have a question for you
how much did your vanity fixture cost you?
I want to use a couple for side lighting
is it cheaper that way or with those double or tripple fixture thingies
thanks for your experiences hum b
you always have detailed guides for us




Yo BS
whats up?


bongspit said:


> can't wait for your bubblegum journal...this one has been very...entertaining. I wish I had pics from my brothers bubblegum...it was one strange looking plant...he vegged it longer than most people do these days...there were no huge buds.. instead lots of small ones. the plant was huge, he used a 1000 watt hps and he got enough to last us a year...


damn man
a trailer load or you guys smoke like girls


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 12, 2008)

Damn shame that this one is coming to an end, should be a sticky in the CFL forum I believe to give all the CFLers hope!!

What's next Humboldt?


----------



## Lacy (Jan 12, 2008)

*Yo Humbo! your journals are too intense for me. I never know what you are up to BUT did you get your new light yet?*


----------



## lJamiel (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice journal man, I read through it all while at work. "

Keep it up.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey hum


----------



## Sublime757 (Jan 14, 2008)

Great journal. Funny as hell too. Especially the skewers doubling as kabob'ers and bong pokers.


----------



## Humboldt (Jan 15, 2008)

*Thanks jomal, I have a special going right now .. 3 budkobobs for 60 bucks*




*Thanks bongspit, I wish you had pics of that gum as well, I agree this bubblegum is quite different from what I recently harvested, the bubblegum seem to droop and have thicker leaves, kinda reminds me of cabbage, although I had a rough start with the bubblegum they seem to be back on track, I will be posting a quick update on them shortly but first trying to bring this journal to a wrap...*




*Thanks heruk, I got my fixtures at various thrift stores at different prices such as .50 - 1.50$ - 3.00$ but I'm thinking the dual sockets would be your best bet I think they will be cheaper as well as more efficient, you are able to get those dual socket fixtures for around 6 bucks possibly for less if you shop around.*




*Thanks Rocky, a sticky in the cfl forum would be cool, however that would never happen, I'm planning on wraping this journal up and taking a bit of a break letting the bubblegum grow a bit while taking pictures etc. basically get ready for the next journal..*





*Thanks Lacy, Journals? this is actually my first, I did not get a hid and probably won't until I get better conditions, I'm pretty happy with the results with cfls, I probably will not be in a rush, however I am anxious to see the difference for myself but I have plenty to do and smoke to keep me pretty busy for now.*




*While at work .. shame on you...j/k how are ya Jamiel? thanks for taking the time to read through this journal...*


*Hey Rob




*


*Thanks Sublime, use what we can right? be creative, specially if one can't afford the fine things in life...*




*I will be wrapping this journal up shortly, basically waiting on the remains of mediocre, she's getting more of a proper dry and cure....*




*Until Next Time!*


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey H. 

That pic on the right was a paper plate with the end result of one of my plants. That is 2 oz dryied sour D. on top is a ruler.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 15, 2008)

So hows the smoking? I know you been puffin on that product you grew, tell us about your "high times".....lol.


----------



## lJamiel (Jan 20, 2008)

I'll be looking for your next journal.


----------



## joeblow420 (Jan 22, 2008)

Gwarrior said:


> SO Hum, think you can grow some weed?  Good job all around, the entire process was beautiful.
> 
> Now try mushrooms, my current endeaver (and don't worry, my blueberry is HUGE, pics soon). They are truly magical to grow and I'd guess 5-10x harder. With how good you did with this, I'd say your masterful skill would probably rub off on any hobby.


Been there done that.. Actually wasnt as hard as I though it would be..
I did mine way back in the original early PF days before they got shut down..

Hum, you did awesome man.. 
Here is a link to a monster seedling now in veg.. 
Its only 2 inches tall max.. 
Got 7 sets of leaves, and already bushing out from all lower nodes!
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/45384-seedling-pics-10-days-later.html

Using 2x75w 2800k, and 2 x75w 6500k's.. 
Its 3 weeks old.. 
Was very inspired from your results to use CFL's.. 
Although living where I do, its pretty much our only choice


----------



## madcow (Jan 23, 2008)

ill take one of each of the Bud Kabobs,where do i send the money?lol


----------



## bongspit (Jan 23, 2008)

where is humboldt??


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 23, 2008)

bongspit said:


> where is humboldt??


 i was wonderin too.


----------



## madcow (Jan 23, 2008)

hes smoking all his buds lol!!


----------



## joeblow420 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hum's MIA huh?


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 27, 2008)

He said he had alot of work or school, something about him not being able to vist as much.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Humboldt, have you smoked any yet?


----------



## bongspit (Jan 27, 2008)

hope he has not fallen in the well...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 27, 2008)

knock...knock...knock.....hello in there....anyone home? must be truly enjoying his smoke?!


----------



## 421 (Feb 2, 2008)

All this magic with just CFL's?

You are an inspiration!


----------



## greenweed420 (Feb 2, 2008)

i have been using 12 26 watt cfls for 2 1/2 months and all i have is this small pittyful big bud plant less then 13 inches tall, small leaves..

i started with all blue then the last month i put in 30% red to no avail.

cfls suck

i just ordered a 250 watt metal hid/ hps combo, and i have a 600 watt hps for the last month of budding.

as far as i'm concerned cfl's suck

i hade mine of for 24 hours a day for 2 1/2 months.

cfl's suck.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Feb 2, 2008)

Hooooooah!!!!!

Dude - you are my CFL hero

10% of the fishermen, catch 80% of the fish.

Stop smoking that schnizzle and write a book

Congrats are in order. Hoooah!


----------



## wbinwv (Feb 2, 2008)

Gone! Never to be seen again. Humboldt disappears with his trashbag full of buds to forever live in peace.... lol


----------



## FloppyForeskin (Feb 27, 2008)

This post impressed me. I have never seen CFL buds like that.


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 27, 2008)

They must be be some pretty damn good buds not to tell us about them, lol 
Humbodlt, where did you go?, lol.


----------



## bongspit (Feb 27, 2008)

queen of sativa...I think old humboldt must have flown the coup...


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 28, 2008)

Wells its been a great read, hope to see a new journl soon!!

Smoke!!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Mar 2, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> They must be be some pretty damn good buds not to tell us about them, lol
> Humbodlt, where did you go?, lol.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

where is he??????


----------



## th3bigbad (Mar 10, 2008)

what a tease!!! any1 else have blue balls? lol


----------



## 420chazz (Mar 12, 2008)

hey humboldt its been a long long while
i got kinda lazy and just stopped coming on here because our season is nearly over so i have no time for another grow and i'm not doing indoor 
thanks much for your reply, it made me feel better 
i like the bud kabobs idea, looks like you're pretty happy with your result
come on blueberry
cheers
chazz


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 12, 2008)

420chazz said:


> hey humboldt its been a long long while
> i got kinda lazy and just stopped coming on here because our season is nearly over so i have no time for another grow and i'm not doing indoor
> thanks much for your reply, it made me feel better
> i like the bud kabobs idea, looks like you're pretty happy with your result
> ...


 hey chazz how u been? aint seen you in a while. stop by my journal sometime. wheres our friend humboldt, vanished like a legend.


----------



## 420inmyapt (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow after reading this story i am stunned that CFL's could produce such nice looking plants. Makes me reconsider my HPS purchase.... J/K i wouldn't trade my HPS for the world


----------



## edux10 (Mar 12, 2008)

Must be nice not having to worry too much about heat and venting.. Cool stuff. Trade your HPS for like 100 CFLs.. Ha.


----------



## edux10 (Mar 12, 2008)

Everyone should have a couple of these. I love them real cheap too.. 960315 - Sun Blaze T5 Fluorescent Strip Lights


----------



## Enigma (Mar 12, 2008)

edux10 said:


> Everyone should have a couple of these. I love them real cheap too.. 960315 - Sun Blaze T5 Fluorescent Strip Lights


Those are the best bang for the buck, at least for veg.. not sure for flowering.

For the first stages of growth I swear by them. Dasiy chain a few, arrange for optimum lighting.. low power consumption, high output, decent life cycle and they can be slammed right next to the plants!

Enigma


----------



## beaverss (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks for your documentation, how many power outlets did you have your lights running off?


----------



## Humboldt (Aug 9, 2008)

*Sorry guys, I'm all messed up, I'm back however, things will not be the same, if I do not answer any replies, pms etc. or don't visit the site for awhile it's with good reasons, I have stories lot's of stories but will have to take my time as I'm having problems, will explain laters. *


*Peace!*

*Until Next Time,*
*Humboldt...*


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Aug 10, 2008)

Humboldt said:


> *Sorry guys, I'm all messed up, I'm back however, things will not be the same, if I do not answer any replies, pms etc. or don't visit the site for awhile it's with good reasons, I have stories lot's of stories but will have to take my time as I'm having problems, will explain laters. *
> 
> 
> *Peace!*
> ...


I hope all is well my friend. My thoughts are with you.  Be safe above all else.


----------



## DankMan!!! (Jan 7, 2009)

very impressive cfl grow not ur average kid with moms lamp and a few shwag seeds


----------



## jem (Jan 7, 2009)

i like the light system looks cheap but works i want to make one i use hid lights but i want to make one of those you got with all the sockets i got the bulbs how do you make the fixture


----------



## pencap (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey DUDE!! Been a long time..a year at least....doing another grow with the Ice.....


----------



## josh4321 (Feb 4, 2009)

hey bro how are things going i see you havent been aroud for a wile hope all is well


----------



## ROC1977 (Mar 16, 2009)

great journal and grow man. You inspire me and my cfl grow.


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Jun 3, 2009)

Humboldt said:


> *Thanks crazy, the clones are out from under the dome, I only kept the dome over for about a week, I'm still working on the weight, see updates bellow.. *
> 
> *I did not **intentionally pollinate, I'm thinking I got seeds from all the stress I gave them as a Noob! or perhaps due to bagseed..*
> 
> ...


1.8 grams is grams not ounces


----------



## Humboldt (Jun 3, 2009)

*I'm sorry I have been Ill for the past 2 years or so, I'm thinking it's due to me being exposed to, too many CFL's*
*I was fine until I started growing with them, also I heard that being exposed to fluorescents for long periods of time is harmful.*

*I would suggest if you grow using any type of flourescents, "DO NOT" live with them as I did, try not to be exposed to them for long.*

*I had a blast learning/growing with CFL's and keeping a journal, however I will never use them again, if you want the truth, you are better off using a HID and or HPS all around but I do recommended .. try not to be exposed to any type of lighting very long.*

*Just like the natural sun can be harmful if exposed to it for long periods of time, specially without protection lotion, although some sun exposure is good for you as far as VITAMIN - D is concerned.*

*Anyways with that being said I hope this will help some, also I won't be around very often as I'm off on an Internet money making endeavor, trying to earn some money for the medications that I have to take just to be able to do simple things.*

*Anybody interested in all my lighting and fixtures, for sale, only fifty ($50.00)*

*Contact me at - **[email protected]*

*Be safe with your growing experience!*

*Regards, *
*Andrew... aka .. Humboldt*

*PS: If you are good with graphics, Please read the following,*



*My friend and I are on an Endeavor for online Success and we want somebody that does graphic designs to join our crew of two (JV), we are low on funds right now, however we have a tempting offer for exchange for graphics.*

_*Here's Our Proposition,*_

*We are willing to set somebody up that would like to broadcast their work for profits, we will supply the lucky person with one Domain Name, Hosting with cPanel/Fantastico De Luxe 52 one click easy to install scripts such as ..*
*Site Builders, Mailing Lists, E-Commerce, Discussion Boards/Forums, Content Management, ready to go Websites, Blogs and more! also enough Hosting Space/Bandwidth to create a site(s) for your graphics and we will help promote your work.*

*If interested and would like to learn more please contact us at .. [email protected]*

*To Our Success in Business and Life!*


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 3, 2009)

hey there.....wow.....my best karma ur way bro. Keep Walking On. I only recently came back online myself. I have read a couple of stories about the varied sensitivities people exhibit to CFLs. Some are quite immediate and rash like, others take longer to manifest themselves and are low grade illnesses. I truly wish you all the best. Good to hear for you for sure! Always enjoyed your threads and posts. take care man! Walk On!~


----------



## wbinwv (Jun 4, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey there.....wow.....my best karma ur way bro. Keep Walking On. I only recently came back online myself. I have read a couple of stories about the varied sensitivities people exhibit to CFLs. Some are quite immediate and rash like, others take longer to manifest themselves and are low grade illnesses. I truly wish you all the best. Good to hear for you for sure! Always enjoyed your threads and posts. take care man! Walk On!~


 
Tahoe! Humboldt! I hope you guys remember me from our CFL days!!!!

Check out my grow now in the Aero/Hydro forum. I've changed things up just a little. 

I hope you guys are doing well and wish you nothing but the best!!!!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 4, 2009)

Omg, Humboldt! Man, I'm so sorry.. I wish you the best.. hang in there.. we've missed you around here.. least I have, just wanted to say that..

If you wouldn't mind what's the technical problem from them? Like what medical condition name do I need to look up to learn more? Sorry, info junkie here..


----------



## haste420 (Jun 20, 2009)

Were would i get potting soil like black gold, and what exactly dose perlight do for the plants?


----------



## MR. MAGNUM (Mar 19, 2010)

Great CFL grow man, keep it up!


----------



## Humboldt (Jan 25, 2016)

MR. MAGNUM said:


> Great CFL grow man, keep it up!


Thanks! HOOAH!! 

I thought I`d stop by and see who`s still around. I`m still in bad heath but still alive, I have been into satoshies/bitcoins lately. The digital currency of the future, I only get online 2 or 3 days anymore because of my health.

Another HOOAH!! for legalization of marijuana in Oregon.


Regards, 
Andrew. 

AKA Humboldt


----------

